# [IC] M&M 2nd: Gotham Squires



## Walking Dad (Aug 9, 2010)

Gotham Squires #1

Chapter 1 "Entering the City"

Brick:
Acting as East River's 'special' defense was hard enough. But it seems to get worse every week and you start to worry that your neighberhood will become undistinguishable from Bryanttow in the next two months. Gangs are starting to move in, worst are the Shades, that seem to get some support from a bigger organisation. On your evening patrol on your motorcycle, you stop and answer the cell phone. As you take it to your ear, you realize it isn't yours, but a seond one. You hear a computer modified voice on the other end of the line. "Good evening Mr O'Hare, or shall I say Brick? I got some information about a gun trade in Gotham Harbor. Are you interested? Call me Oracle."

Dr Chaos & Crucible:
Your plane finally lands on the Gotham International Airport. Dr Chaoes once more curses the loss of so much money on older projects, that he was forced to use a commercial line. At last his face is still widely unknown, so he is sure to avoid trouble. Next to him sits Crucible, disguised and not wearing her costume. Again she wonders why she had agreed to act as Kaltzof's bodyguard on this flight and why they worked together. At least there was the common goal to disrupt SHADOW's plans for Gotham to further their own goals. As they moved toward the exit, Dr Chaos hopes Octavia will already be waiting outside.

Fallen Angel:
Octavia waits in normal clothes outside the airport, next to the rented car. She traveled earlier to Gotham to collect information and to bring Dr Chaos equipment there without having to pass the airport controls. With his equipment in the trunk and the time and the address of the next SHadow activity, she feels confident that they will quickly rech their goal and are able to leave this city.

---

[IC] M&M 2nd: Gotham Squires
 







*OOC:*


 M&M 2nd: Gotham Squires













*OOC:*



[RG] M&M 2nd: Gotham Squires


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 10, 2010)

Octavia waits for the doctor to arrive, leaning against the passenger side fender of the rental car, casually observing the people coming and going from the terminal entrances.  She begins to lose a little patience after convincing the third airport security meter maid that she was innocently waiting for a friend and not loitering.  The last one actually tried to flirt with her, the stupid oaf. 

Despite her inner annoyance, Octavia brushes him off politely. The little annoyance she feels is suppressed and added into that storage of rage that she keeps in reserve for those occasions when it is time take it out on worthy opponents.  Chubby airport parking security guys not minding their own business are not worth her effort to punish.  

She decides to kill rest of the time doing something she observed another woman doing at one time or another.  She pulls out a little bottle of some red paint-like substance and begins applying the paint to her finger nails with the brush attached to the screw top cap thinking, _not sure what the deal is with this nail polish business, but it is a way to pass the time and relax a little._
_<< OOC: Take 10 for Diplomacy Checks for 21>>_
[sblock=Mini Stats]*Init:* +20  *Def:* +10 (0 ff) *Tough:* +8 (5 Impervious)
*Fort:* +5  *Ref:* +14  *Will:* +13
*Attack:* Sceptre: +12  Chain: +14[/sblock]___________________________________________





Fallen Angel


----------



## jkason (Aug 10, 2010)

*Brick*



Walking Dad said:


> Brick:
> Acting as East River's 'special' defense was hard enough. But it seems to get worse every week and you start to worry that your neighberhood will become undistinguishable from Bryanttow in the next two months. Gangs are starting to move in, worst are the Shades, that seem to get some support from a bigger organisation. On your evening patrol on your motorcycle, you stop and answer the cell phone. As you take it to your ear, you realize it isn't yours, but a seond one. You hear a computer modified voice on the other end of the line. "Good evening Mr O'Hare, or shall I say Brick? I got some information about a gun trade in Gotham Harbor. Are you interested? Call me Oracle."




"Can't say I'm keen on having things slipped in my gear without my knowing about it," Brick says, "but 'oracle,' if you can help me keep more weapons out of the war zone this place is turning into, then point the way."


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 11, 2010)

perrinmiller said:


> Octavia waits for the doctor to arrive, leaning against the passenger side fender of the rental car, casually observing the people coming and going from the terminal entrances.  She begins to lose a little patience after convincing the third airport security meter maid that she was innocently waiting for a friend and not loitering.  The last one actually tried to flirt with her, the stupid oaf.
> 
> Despite her inner annoyance, Octavia brushes him off politely. The little annoyance she feels is suppressed and added into that storage of rage that she keeps in reserve for those occasions when it is time take it out on worthy opponents.  Chubby airport parking security guys not minding their own business are not worth her effort to punish.
> 
> ...




Octavia is easily able to convince the security that she is harmless. _How will the others react then they hear that this very evening we will have an opportunity to cross SHADOW in Gotham Harbor?_ she asks herself.



jkason said:


> "Can't say I'm keen on having things slipped in my gear without my knowing about it," Brick says, "but 'oracle,' if you can help me keep more weapons out of the war zone this place is turning into, then point the way."




"Glad to hear this Brick. How fast can you be in Gotham Harbor? Pier 7? But be careful, we think that Manheim is maybe involved. You can reach me from this cell. My number is programmed, just select 'Oracle'. Oracle out."


----------



## jkason (Aug 11, 2010)

*Brick*



Walking Dad said:


> "Glad to hear this Brick. How fast can you be in Gotham Harbor? Pier 7? But be careful, we think that Manheim is maybe involved. You can reach me from this cell. My number is programmed, just select 'Oracle'. Oracle out."




((OOC: I'm assuming Brick would know who Manheim is based on the way it's phrased, but I'm not sure I do.))

Ben frowns at the mention of Manheim. "Thanks for the heads up. I'll let you know when I'm done," he says as the conversation ends. He puts the phone away again and revs the engine on his bike. Then he takes off for Gotham Harbor to see how reliable his new mystery source is.

((OOC: Plan is to leave the bike at the entrance to the harbor, or at least far enough away that he'll be able to enter more stealthily without the roar of an engine.))


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 11, 2010)

Walking Dad said:


> Octavia is easily able to convince the security that she is harmless. _How will the others react then they hear that this very evening we will have an opportunity to cross SHADOW in Gotham Harbor?_ she asks herself.



Octavia, unclear where this thought came from, answers herself, _most likely they will look forward to some action, but they better not be jet-lagged.  These buggers probably have it coming._ She admires her painting and gently blows on the nails to dry them faster.  She compares her close fitting black pants and halter top with other women that are bustling to and fro at the airport.  The attire is not bad or trashy, and her ankle boots are trendy with their low heel.  They may not be as lady-like as some of the other travelers wearing dresses, but they are functional and match the color of her wings when she has them manifested. 

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Init:* +20  *Def:* +10 (0 ff) *Tough:* +8 (5 Impervious)
*Fort:* +5  *Ref:* +14  *Will:* +13
*Attack:* Sceptre: +12  Chain: +14[/sblock]___________________________________________




Fallen Angel


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 11, 2010)

*"Verry well, Crrucible move fasterr, brring me those things, I'll carrry the rrest."* Dr. Kalstov says to his new minion in his strongly accented english, as he gathers his belongings. He hastly walks outside the airport building, and sees Octavia, lost in her own thoughts. 
He smiles, the smile of a snake. 
*"Octavia my dearr Rrussian muffin, I longed to meet you again. I see you have arrrenged trransporrtation as agrreed."*


----------



## knightemplar (Aug 11, 2010)

Crucible picks up the small piece of baggage holding it out at arm's length, looks at the Doctor again and thinks twice about her smart-alec remark. She picks it up while having two of her larger pieces of luggage under her other arm. 

Luckily finding a porter with a cart, she loads the luggage and accompanies the porter out behind the doctor. As he off loads the luggage, she slips him a twenty and gives him one of her stunning smiles. 

Turning back towards the dark haired woman at the car, she stops for a minute. 

OOC: due to Octavia's nature, does she radiate mystical energy?


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 12, 2010)

Octavia, used to the Doctor's mannerisms, replies *"The transportation is adequate and your possessions are in the trunk.  I have managed to adequately operate this vehicle and have kept it free from attracting unwanted attention from local authorities.  It is my understanding than they frown upon moving too fast and not staying within the lines painted on the road." *

[sblock=OOC]Honestly don't know the answer to the question, KT. I assume you mean to Crucible's super-senses.  Her wings might radiate some divine energy when they appear or disappear.  Same with her chains.  The sceptre is carried and is somewhat magical in nature.  Being Impervious, having some Immunities and being able to turn Invisible probably wouldn't radiate anything.  But the whole point of the wings and chains disappearing is for her to appear normal.  
BTW, have Octavia and Crucible met before?  I didn't ignore her, just want to be sure I post correctly when I do respond. [/sblock]
[sblock=Mini Stats]*Init:* +20  *Def:* +10 (0 ff) *Tough:* +8 (5 Impervious)
*Fort:* +5  *Ref:* +14  *Will:* +13
*Attack:* Sceptre: +12  Chain: +14[/sblock]___________________________________________




Fallen Angel


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 12, 2010)

[sblock=OOC]It is up to you, if they know each other. But I suggest they have at least met shortly before.

I think Octavia's powers are magical by nature, so Crucible should be able to detect something (like Sentinels can sense mutants, even if they don't use their powers at the moment.

I will come back to Brick, once the other 3 started their way to pier 7. Octavia only knows that there should be a SHADOW operation there, but not it's nature.[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 12, 2010)

Octavia nods a greeting to the Doctor's traveling companion and asks, *"The Doctor behave himself?  I can imagine being stuck inside that flying bus is a little mundane, sort of like being stuck below decks on a ship.  With screaming and crying babes inside it must be quite tiresome." *

She motions for them to get into the vehicle and she takes the driver's seat. Octavia makes a soft, little clucking noise unconsciously, like she is signally some horses to start moving.  After a pause, she remembers that funny shaped key and inserts it into the lock, bringing the engine to life.  Without bothering with her seat belt or even checking her mirrors, she pulls into traffic.  Though she did get a horn blast for her efforts, with her excellent peripheral vision there was never any real danger of an accident.

Octavia addresses the both of them, *"There is something interesting going on at the harbor.  Likely SHADOW rogues or something nefarious.  Should be good exercise... Where are we going Doctor?"*

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Init:* +20  *Def:* +10 (0 ff) *Tough:* +8 (5 Impervious)
*Fort:* +5  *Ref:* +14  *Will:* +13
*Attack:* Sceptre: +12  Chain: +14[/sblock]___________________________________________




Fallen Angel


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 13, 2010)

perrinmiller said:


> Octavia, used to the Doctor's mannerisms, replies *"The transportation is adequate and your possessions are in the trunk.  I have managed to adequately operate this vehicle and have kept it free from attracting unwanted attention from local authorities.  It is my understanding than they frown upon moving too fast and not staying within the lines painted on the road." *
> Octavia nods a greeting to the Doctor's traveling companion and asks, *"The Doctor behave himself?  I can imagine being stuck inside that flying bus is a little mundane, sort of like being stuck below decks on a ship.  With screaming and crying babes inside it must be quite tiresome." *



*
"Excellent Octavia, as diligent as always my dearr girrl."* the doctor comments. He shrugs when asked about the trip  *"At least we ate something and watched a movie. Afterr we obliterrate SHADOW, I think that my firrst serrvice to human kind will be complete erradication of airrporrts. Teleporrtation is much more fasterr."*



perrinmiller said:


> Octavia addresses the both of them, *"There is something interesting going on at the harbor.  Likely SHADOW rogues or something nefarious.  Should be good exercise... Where are we going Doctor?"*



*
"Well I think that was not a rreal question was it? It is evident that if SHADOW agents arre in the harrborrs they arre interrested in accomplishing something. It is ourr holy mission to spoil theirr plans and activities wherreeverr we find them dah?"* Kaltzov replies with a question.


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 13, 2010)

jkason said:


> ...
> ((OOC: Plan is to leave the bike at the entrance to the harbor, or at least far enough away that he'll be able to enter more stealthily without the roar of an engine.))



ooc: Hope you found the information regarding Mannheim. It's also in the RG in the NPC section.

Brick leaves the bike a bit away and reaches unnoticed the pier 7. Looking around, he sees the interior of one of the warehouses is lit-up. Moving nearer, he sees two men, one gang-member with Shade insignia and another men in grey suit and wearing headphones besides the entrance. From his hidden spot (who stinks a bit of old oil), he also sees a car moving toward the pier...

ooc: I assume the other three are moving now in. Please give me a general description of your plans.


----------



## jkason (Aug 13, 2010)

Walking Dad said:


> ooc: Hope you found the information regarding Mannheim. It's also in the RG in the NPC section.




((OOC: Yes, and thanks much for posting it.  ))



> Brick leaves the bike a bit away and reaches unnoticed the pier 7. Looking around, he sees the interior of one of the warehouses is lit-up. Moving nearer, he sees two gang-members with Shade insignia and two other men in grey suits and wearing headphones besides the entrance. From his hidden spot (who stinks a bit of old oil), he also sees a car moving toward the pier...




Brick decides to hold off any other action until he can determine if the occupants of the car are involved, and in what capacity. He pulls out his binoculars to try to get a better look.


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 13, 2010)

Voda Vosa said:


> *"Well I think that was not a rreal question was it? It is evident that if SHADOW agents arre in the harrborrs they arre interrested in accomplishing something. It is ourr holy mission to spoil theirr plans and activities wherreeverr we find them dah?"* Kaltzov replies with a question.



Octavia makes a hard turn, again without moving her head to look nor using a blinker either.  Ignoring the honking of a horn from an irate driver, her only response is, *"Divine destiny shall prevail."*

She heads the vehicle towards the harbor area and brings the car to an abrupt halt about a 2 blocks away from the location this activity is supposed to take place.  She declares, *"The warehouse is just yonder those buildings.  Shall we charge in or proceed by stealth?"*

_<<Bit stretched tonight away from home.  Not sure what to post about a plan yet.  I know what she will do for her own actions, but I don't think that's what you asked WD.>>_
[sblock=Mini Stats]*Init:* +20  *Def:* +10 (0 ff) *Tough:* +8 (5 Impervious)
*Fort:* +5  *Ref:*  +14  *Will:* +13
*Attack:* Sceptre: +12  Chain:  +14[/sblock]___________________________________________




Fallen Angel


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 13, 2010)

*"Perrhaps some scouting is in place dah? I'm not the stealthiest perrson arround, but perrhaps one of you lasses might find the task suitable to yourr rrespective arreas of experrtice."* says the doctor. *"We need to know how many Shadow agents we will face, werre arre they located, and what weapons orr otherr imporrtant items they have in theirr possession that can turrn to be a prroblem for us."* explains Kaltzov.
He starts unpacking his gloves, and equipping them, plugging all the wires and pressing a series of bottoms. 
*"So? Arre you moving out orr will you stay looking me until I finish with this? Go and rreporrt back when you have the intelligence."*


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 13, 2010)

Octavia replies, *"Very well, I shall proceed."*

She turns invisible and exits the vehicle, with  her wings manifesting she leaps into the air.  She conducts a flyover of the warehouse and then circles in to look through the windows.  Depending on what she sees will determine if she reacts or reports back.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Init:* +20  *Def:* +10 (0 ff) *Tough:* +8 (5 Impervious)
*Fort:* +5  *Ref:*   +14  *Will:* +13
*Attack:* Sceptre: +12  Chain:   +14[/sblock]___________________________________________




Fallen Angel


----------



## knightemplar (Aug 14, 2010)

As Crucible turns back towards the doctor, she slowly slides down her sunglasses down and looks at him over the rims. 

"If absolutely necessary, I can go through a wall without damaging it, but it leaves me very tired."


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 16, 2010)

perrinmiller said:


> ...
> Depending on what she sees will determine if she reacts or reports back.
> 
> ...




[sblock=perrinmiller]Octavia finds a non-blackened window. inside she sees the lit interior of the warehouse (http://www.enworld.org/forum/attach...7259t-ic-m-m-2nd-gotham-squires-warehouse.jpg). There are 8 younger men in there, wearing matching clothes with the symbol of a shadowy man before a city, most likely some sort of gang. There are also ten suits in there, two of them working on a strange looking device on one of the crates. As you watch, a holographic image comes alive over the machine (think the jedi communication from the newer films, but only head and shoulders): Mannheim (in the NPC section). The men start to gather, but you cannot hear what they say from your position.
[/sblock]

oooc: Some bug on ENworld. If you are unable to open a sblock, quote the post to read it.

ooc: Need some more posts to know what you all are doing.


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 16, 2010)

Octavia flies back to the rental car and lands beside it.  Her wings dematerialize and she returns to the driver's seat becoming visible again.  She turns to look at the others and says, *"Apparently now is a good time to attack, they are distracted by some machine.  Likely you will find it interesting, Doctor.  There are possibly SHADOW minions inside and they don't appear to be too vigilant, only a few sentries.  Not very many either, about 8 gang kids and 10 people dressed in more formal attire, maybe business men. I will go back and be ready to start taking out the sentries when they get distracted by your approach."* Octavia exits the vehicle and does her invisible flying thing again.  She sits on the warehouse roof, perched at the edge ready drop down among the sentries once the Doctor and Crucible approach.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Init:* +20  *Def:* +10 (0 ff) *Tough:* +8 (5 Impervious)
*Fort:* +5  *Ref:*   +14  *Will:* +13
*Attack:* Sceptre: +12  Chain:   +14[/sblock]___________________________________________




Fallen Angel


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 16, 2010)

ooc: Oops, I thought you had read the post above, but it looked a bit 'Brick-only'.




> Moving nearer, he sees two gang-members with Shade insignia and two  other men in grey suits and wearing headphones besides the entrance





You can edit your above action, if you want.


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 16, 2010)

_<<OOC: Erg! Yeah probably read it days ago and forgot. 

Alright I suggest the others drive up anyway, I will edit. Were the sentries armed with visible weapons.>>_


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 16, 2010)

ooc: Just knives and chains on the gangmembers. And you think that all you have seen clearly are carrying hidden pistols.

Will wait a bit if the others are fine with the direct approach.


----------



## knightemplar (Aug 16, 2010)

OOC: I am good with the direct route. 


Crucible pulls off her sunglasses and looks to see if she sees any of the gang members. In her eyes, the lick of hellfire grows with anticipation of the impending conflict.


----------



## jkason (Aug 17, 2010)

((OOC: Since Brick hasn't seen anything to tell him whether the new people are on his side or not, he's holding back until he sees them act.))


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 17, 2010)

ooc: I assume the good doctor has already readied his gloves in the car...

The car speeds up and races to ward the entrance. The gang-member just jumps to the side, but the suit draws a pistol and shatters your windshield before he rolls out of the way. As you crash in, they still seem to haggle about something. While Mannheim's projection seems to be very surprised, draws the gang leader an odd looking pistol and shouts: "To soon!" He gestures to the other Shades. Most simply draw weapons, but one of them hits a button on his wrist and starts a transformation, similar to Bane but maybe even more powerful...

ooc: Initiatives, please.
Inspiration video:
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j-Hn2Ea4OL8&feature=related"]YouTube - Batman: Arkham Asylum Bane Trailer[/ame]


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 17, 2010)

Octavia watches the rental car speed into the warehouse and remarks silently to herself, _I do not believe that the... what was it? insurance?  whatever will cover this.  Glad the Doctor is paying for it._
_
<<OOC: Initiative (1d20+20=21)  Good thing she has +20 bonus.>>_

*Mini Stats:* *Init:* +20  *Def:* +10 (0 ff) *Tough:* +8 (5 Impervious)
*Fort:* +5  *Ref:*   +14  *Will:* +13
*Attack:* Sceptre: +12  Chain:   +14>>
___________________________________________





Fallen Angel


----------



## jkason (Aug 17, 2010)

Walking Dad said:


> ooc: I assume the good doctor has already readied his gloves in the car...
> 
> The car speeds up and races to ward the entrance. The gang-member just jumps to the side, but the suit draws a pistol and shatters your windshield before he rolls out of the way. As you crash in, they still seem to haggle about something. While Mannheim's projection seems to be very surprised, draws the gang leader an odd looking pistol and shouts: "To soon!" He gestures to the other Shades. Most simply draw weapons, but one of them hits a button on his wrist and starts a transformation, similar to Bane but maybe even more powerful...
> 
> ooc: Initiatives, please.




As the car comes barreling in, Brick smiles. "not on Shadow's side, then." He cracks his knuckles as he makes his decision, then charges into the fray.

((OOC: ]Initiative (1d20+2=20)))


----------



## knightemplar (Aug 17, 2010)

Initiative: 1d20=14

When the car stops, I will open up the back door, with my hands burning in hellfire. 



*Mini Stats*
*Combat*: Attack +6 Defense 14 Init +0 
*Saves*: Toughness +7 (7 Impervious) Fortitude +2 Reflex +2 Will +0


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 18, 2010)

_OOC: I had a car accident, I'll post tomorrow probably._


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 18, 2010)

Voda Vosa said:


> _OOC: I had a car accident, I'll post tomorrow probably._



, I hope you are alright and nobody got hurt. Not good to hear this after descriping the previous scene. I will roll initiative for you and NPC, if necessary.


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 18, 2010)

_<<OOC: BTW who is driving said car (in the game)? Must be the Doctor since Crucible already posted.  Sorry about the similarities with RL, VV, hope you are okay. >>_


----------



## knightemplar (Aug 18, 2010)

OOC: I can drive the car if necessary and just get out after the crash. 

Hope your ok VV.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 19, 2010)

Dr. Chaos opnes the door of the car after the initial crash, he attempts to get as many foes within the radius of his device, and claps his hands together, before outstretching his arms. The gloves react and start creating a zero gravity area around Kaltzov.
*"Oh, Perrhaps we have not been prroperrly intrroduced gentlemen, I am yourr ultimate doom, but you can call me Drr Chaos, it is easy to prronunciate forr you mentally challenged apes."*

_Initiative: 21
Activating gravity control to reduce gravity around Kaltzov. Enemies weighting less than 12,800 lb are "thrown" upwards as if by someone with 45 Strength.

*Attack: Kaltzov Chaos Bender +9, dmg +9
Def: +9 To: +9 F: +5 R: +5 W: +4 Init: +2*_


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 19, 2010)

[sblock=ooc]
VV, you have no extra to avoid affecting items and allies in your zone. You can change your action, if you like. Please give me a message if you want to change your action (or not).

Initiative Bad guys:
Suits, Shades,  Shade Leader, Brute (1d20+2=6, 1d20+1=21, 1d20+1=14, 1d20+2=10)

Suits: 6
Shades: 21
Shade-Leader: 14
Brute: 10

I will make it simpler here and will just alternate between the good and the bad guys.

Octavia and Dr Chaos act first, then bad guys, then PCs (including Octavia and Chaos.

VV, please give me a message if you want to change your action.
[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 19, 2010)

OOC: My allies can Fly, so there should be no problem with that, make it happen.


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 19, 2010)

Octavia flies in through the new entrance to the warehouse and heads for the most likely candidate for a leader. Her chain materializes and she becomes visible when she strikes with surprise.  Her chain whips out to deliver a stunning blow and wrap itself around her victim's neck.

[sblock=Actions]Chain Attack; Stunning Damage (1d20+14=20, 1d20+4=19) +1Damage/2 point Attack exceeded target's defense.
Free Grapple check if hit: Grapple check (1d20+4=22) to pin and start a choke-hold.
No idea if this is done correctly or not. 
The chain and her have many feats that can come into play with attacks of opportunity so this could get complicated.[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Init:* +20  *Def:* +10 (0 ff) *Tough:* +8 (5 Impervious)
*Fort:* +5  *Ref:*   +14  *Will:* +13
*Attack:* Sceptre: +12  Chain:   +14[/sblock]___________________________________________




Fallen Angel


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 20, 2010)

As Dr Chaos activates his device, the car, some scrap metal and wood and two confused looking suits are thrown against the ceiling on the warehouse. The car's oil tank must have ripped, as gasoline pours out, building a puddle  over your heads.
Octavia quickly snatches the apparent leader, lifting him a bit up. He is to stunned to free himself from the chain remaining eerily silent. 
The remaining gangmembers and suits concentrate their fire on Dr Chaos and crucible...
but the gravity pulls most of the bullets upwards and Crucible seems to be immune versus their mundane firearms.
The gang-leader struggles against the chain, but is unable to escape Octavia's clutch.
The situation seems under control, until the swollen up and enlarged thug picks up a crate and hurls it at crucible...


[sblock=ooc]
Toughness save (1d20+5=21), oops, had to be a fortitude save. So he hits DC 19. The DC of the stun attack was 10+ 4 (dam level) + 2 ( Deadly aim)
Resists.

*Where is 'deadly aim' from again?*

Combined Suits  attack vs Chaos (1d20+1=5, 1d20+1=20, 1d20+1=3, 1d20+1=18) Hit, DC20 Toughness check
Chaos Toughness save (1d20+9=26)

Combined Suits  attack vs Crucible (1d20+1=15, 1d20+1=15, 1d20+1=20, 1d20+1=9) Hit for damage 7 = Below Impervious

Combined Gang  attack vs Chaos (1d20+2=15, 1d20+2=6, 1d20+2=9, 1d20+2=13) miss

Combined Gang attack vs Crucible (1d20+2=5, 1d20+2=13, 1d20+2=22) under impervious

Leader grapple check (1d20+6=19) but Octavia can take 10 vs minion. No effect, still grappled

Thrown crate (1d20+8=17) vs Crucible.
DC 23 Toughness save.

Crucible Toughness save (1d20+7=17)  stunned and bruised (if not doing a reroll via HP)

8 Gang-members - 7 remaining
1 Gang-leader - (out)
10 suits - 8 remaining
1 brute - 
[/sblock]

ooc: Hero's turn. Remember you can use Hero Points for re-rolls.


----------



## jkason (Aug 20, 2010)

*Brick*

Hearing the sounds of the fight escalate, Brick literally leaps into the warehouse.

"Anyone need some help?"

((OOC: not sure how long it would have taken him to run the distance, so figured I'd use Brick's Leaping power to finish off his trying to get to the fight in time.))


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 21, 2010)

Dr. Chaos moves from below the car at a prodential distance, before deactivating his gravity control device, making the thinks fall to the ground. He then focuses his glove on the brute. He activates a series of bottoms and shoots a blast of gravitic energy towards the brute, attempting to pin it in place. *
"Stay low crreaturre, I, Doctorr Chaos commands you so!"*

_
Gravity blast: 18 vs Brute. If hit, Damage DC 19, and I think Ranged Pin takes effect. Also I realized I should have used Master Plan before entering the warehouse for extra bonuses! _


----------



## knightemplar (Aug 21, 2010)

Crucible as her flight keeps her steady in the low gravity field, She brings her gaze against the poor gang members that are firing at her and the doctor. 

OOC: Using Fearsome Gaze against the regular gang members. The range is 25 feet with a DC of 15.


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 21, 2010)

Octavia maintains the choke-hold on the leader while being on the lookout for anyone else trying to attack her.

[sblock=Actions]Taking 10 to keep the grapple going?
The chain and her have many feats that can come into play with attacks  of opportunity so this could get complicated.[/sblock][sblock=Mini  Stats]*Init:* +20  *Def:* +10 (0 ff) *Tough:* +8 (5 Impervious)
*Fort:* +5  *Ref:*   +14  *Will:* +13
*Attack:* Sceptre: +12  Chain:   +14[/sblock]___________________________________________





Fallen Angel


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 22, 2010)

ooc: does Octavia still flies, using the length of the chain to grapple the ground bound leader? Or did she land?


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 22, 2010)

_OOC: Sorry I was very rushed yesterday.  Heck, not even sure you are waiting on my turn.  I was thinking she is still in the air since there would be no reason to actually land, particularly with the Doctor messing around with gravity.  The chain has 10ft reach so she can be in the air to use it._


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 22, 2010)

_OOC: Our dear doctor has changed his actions to blast the big guy in his last post, so the gravity turns back to normal, and the enemies lifted by the power are expected to come crushing down from the ceiling, as well as the car. I hope the insurance covers total destruction. _


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 23, 2010)

ooc: Posted in the OOC thread. Please post further pure ooc posts there, too.
Please subscribe to the ooc thread.
Crucible is stunned and cannot act, unless she uses a HP (to re-roll the toughness save or to Recover from the stunned condition.
Does Octavia deals further damage with the grapple? There are several options.
VV, a ranged pin seems to inflict no damage, only the pin effect. You maybe want to change your action because of this information.


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 23, 2010)

Octavia remains airborne hovering behind the leader using him as some cover if possible.  With her free hand to uses her sceptre to blast the brute.  She looks at the tactical situation and realizes that so far everything is okay except for Crucible and she considers, _well not much I can do about that.  Hope the blast slows that brute down.__  Oh look at the car!? Well, it was the Doctor's account._

[sblock=Actions] Sceptre Attack (1d20+12=17, 1d20+5=10)+1Damage/2 point Attack exceeded target's defense.
Maintain Grapple check:(1d20+4=13) to keep choking the leader.[/sblock][sblock=Mini  Stats]*Init:* +20  *Def:* +10 (0 ff) *Tough:* +8 (5 Impervious)
*Fort:* +5  *Ref:*   +14  *Will:* +13
*Attack:* Sceptre: +12  Chain:   +14[/sblock]___________________________________________




Fallen Angel


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 23, 2010)

_OOC: No, I want the brute there, not moving around._


----------



## knightemplar (Aug 24, 2010)

OOC: Ill spend the HP to recover from the stunned condition.


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 24, 2010)

Round 2

Hearing the sounds of the fight escalate, Brick literally leaps into the warehouse. "Anyone need some help?"  His question is nearly drowned from the noise of the falling and exploding car.
Dr. Chaos moved from below the car at a prodential distance, before  deactivating his gravity control device, making the thinks fall to the  ground. He then focuses his glove on the brute. He activates a series of  bottoms and shoots a blast of gravitic energy towards the brute,  attempting to pin it in place. *"Stay low crreaturre, I, Doctorr Chaos commands you so!"*
Crucible ignores the hit and  brings her gaze against the poor gang members that are firing at her and  the doctor.  Of the five in range, two stand firm, one is only shaken and two flee, one of the last even simply drops his weapon and starts screaming as he runs.
Octavia maintains the choke-hold on the leader while being on the lookout for anyone else trying to attack her.
The remaining gangmembers now concentrate their attention on Crucible, but the bullets are not able to harm her.
The suits start firing at the newest thread, but the bullets simply bounce of Brick and into the walls and nearby crates.
Using his super-human strength, the brute snaps the gravity bonds with a small spatial distortion. He leaps fist forward at Dr Chaos and starts to crush him in his grip, but the doctors shield is strong enough to prevent harm... for now. "You wanted to pin me? I will crush you!"

[sblock=ooc]
Reflex save (1d20+7=10) = Brute entangled and cannot move
will save (1d20=16, 1d20=3, 1d20=16, 1d20=11, 1d20=8)
attacks vs crucible  (first is shaken) (1d20+2=20, 1d20+2=16, 1d20+2=7, 1d20+2=11,  1d20+2=6)
brute breaks free challenge (1d20+16=35)
brute attack vs chaos (1d20+8=20)
chaos toughness save (1d20+9=25)
brute opposed grapple (1d20+24=41)
chaos cannot succeed.
toughness vs brute grapple damage (1d20+9=27)
I rule that the leader gets unconscious.

8 Gang-members - 5 remaining
1 shaken
1 Gang-leader - (out)
10 suits - 8 remaining
1 brute - grappling

Crucible - Bruise 1, -1HP
Chaos - grappled
[/sblock]

ooc: Hero's turn.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 24, 2010)

*"Imprressive for a minorr mutation in a norrmal perrson. I say let's keep testing!" *Chaos activates his patented Chaos Bender in reverse, making the gravity more intense over the brute. *"My dearr ladies, I would rrequirre one of you to take the garrbage out, my back hurrts today, and the chirroprractic isn't going to let me go."
* the Doctor says, gesturing with his head towards the brute.

_
12,800 lb are now imposed to the brute's load. If this exceeds the his maximum carrying capacity, he falls prone and cannot move without making a Strength check (DC 19). A successful check allows the target to take a standard or move action (but not both). Normal movement is restricted to crawling 5 feet per move action.

Attack: Kaltzov Chaos Bender +9, dmg +9
Def: +9 To: +9 F: +5 R: +5 W: +4 Init: +2_


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 24, 2010)

Octavia was already in motion towards the brute, _the doctor must be reading my mind._  The chain releases from the unconscious gang leader as she moves away through the air.

She lashes out with the chain at the brute, hopefully from behind and strikes him across his exposed flank saying, *"Yes Doctor, I'd be happy to assist."*

[sblock=Actions] Chain Stunning Damage (1d20+14=27, 1d20+4=14) +1Damage/2 point Attack exceeded target's defense.
The chain and her have many feats that can come into play with attacks  of opportunity so this could get complicated.[/sblock][sblock=Mini  Stats]*Init:* +20  *Def:* +10 (0 ff) *Tough:* +8 (5 Impervious)
*Fort:* +5  *Ref:*   +14  *Will:* +13
*Attack:* Sceptre: +12  Chain:   +14[/sblock]___________________________________________




Fallen Angel


----------



## jkason (Aug 24, 2010)

*Brick*

Seeing the apparent leader of this new group grappled by the muscle, Brick charges in. 

"You seem like just my kind of dance partner," he says, throwing a powerful blow.

[sblock=OOC]Strike (9 penetrating) attack vs. Brute (1d20+9=26)[/sblock]


----------



## knightemplar (Aug 24, 2010)

Calling upon her mystic powers, Crucible will use a snare spell on the closest gangmember that has not been shaken by her snare. 

Her attack is 9. So the snare most likely did not hit. 


*Combat:*  Attack  +6  Defense 14  Init +0

*Saves:* Toughness +7 (7 Impervious) Fortitude +8 Reflex +2 Will +0
*Drawbacks:* Power Loss (Holy Sites, Uncommon/Major) -3, Vulnerable (vs. Holy, Uncommon/Major) -3,


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 25, 2010)

Round 3

*"Imprressive for a minorr mutation in a norrmal perrson. I say let's keep testing!" *Chaos activates his patented Chaos Bender in reverse, making the gravity more intense over the brute. *"My  dearr ladies, I would rrequirre one of you to take the garrbage out, my  back hurrts today, and the chirroprractic isn't going to let me go."
* the Doctor says, gesturing with his head towards the brute.
Before the others can act, the brute uses the time to crush the doctor once more, the force field nearly giving up under the pressure. "Weighs nearly nothing", the thing laughs.
Octavia was already in motion towards the brute, _the doctor must be reading my mind._  The chain releases from the unconscious gang leader as she moves away through the air. She lashes out with the chain at the brute, hopefully from behind and strikes him across his exposed flank saying, *"Yes Doctor, I'd be happy to assist."* The brutes thick muscles allows him to just ignore the hit.
But then Brick charges in."You seem like just my kind of dance partner," he says, throwing a powerful blow at the large opponent.
The brute merely acknowledges the hit, but swings his other arm at Brick, holding Chaos with just one! Brick just takes the hit unfaltering, but is nearly grappled, too!
Calling upon her mystic powers, Crucible tries to use a snare spell on the  closest gangmember that has not been shaken by her snare, but he somehow avoids her mystic grasp.
The gangmembers concentrate their fire on the 'demon', their combined assault starting to harm Crucible.
The suits fire in the ongoing grappling, but the bullets are to weak to harm any of the combatants.

[sblock=ooc]
Chaos Toughness (1d20+9=18) vs DC 23, bruised and stunned if no HP re-roll.
Brute ignores weight. (heavy load: 117 tons.)
Brute Fortitude save (1d20+8=22)
Brute Toughness save (1d20+8=16)
GM Fiat to re-roll, Brick gains a HP:
Brute Toughness save (1d20+8=14) against DC 24. 1 Bruise
Brute attack vs brick (1d20+8=25)
Damage below Imp toughness
Brute grapple vs brick (1d20+24=31)
Brick grapple vs brute (1d20+13=31)
attacks vs crucible  (first is shaken) (1d20+2=15, 1d20+2=16, 1d20+2=19, 1d20+2=15,  1d20+2=9) total damage DC hits impervious rank
crucible toughness vs DC 22 (1d20+6=21) second bruise
suits combined  attack (1d20+1=10, 1d20+1=11, 1d20+1=8, 1d20+1=15, 1d20+1=4, 1d20+1=15,  1d20+1=2, 1d20+1=18)

8 Gang-members - 5 remaining
1 shaken
1 Gang-leader - (out)
10 suits - 8 remaining
1 brute - bruise 1, grappling

Crucible - Bruise 2, -1HP
Chaos - grappled
Brick - +1 HP
[/sblock]

ooc: Hero's turn.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 25, 2010)

*"You arre a borring experriment!"* exclaims Kaltzov, before his shape blurrs and disintegrates in a million pieces, teleporting away, amidst the gang members. The particles condensate and the reconstructed Dr. Chaos smiles, activating his gravity field to stop the gang members to the ground with a load of 12,800 lb! *"Hahaha! Trry to aim when yourr gun weiths morre than yourr motherr!" * cackles the doctor. 

_OOC: Using Teleport as a move action, then activating gravity field._


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 25, 2010)

ooc: I think I will have you roll a DC 20 concentration check to use the teleport. But you gain 1 HP for your inconvenience.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 25, 2010)

Dr. Chaos mantains his focus with a beaming smile under his curly muscovite beard. _Concentration check: 22_


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 25, 2010)

Octavia lashes out again with the chain at the brute, hopefully maneuvering around to strike at an exposed flank snarling, *"Tough brute, you are.  Take that!"*

[sblock=Actions] http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2661348/Stunning Attack (1d20+14=27, 1d20+4=17) +1Damage/2 point Attack exceeded target's defense. Flanking bonus?
If there are gang members moving through her 10ft of threatened area there might be some Attacks of Opportunity going on.[/sblock][sblock=Mini   Stats]*Init:* +20  *Def:* +10 (0 ff) *Tough:* +8 (5 Impervious)
*Fort:* +5  *Ref:*   +14  *Will:* +13
*Attack:* Sceptre: +12  Chain:   +14[/sblock]___________________________________________




Fallen Angel


----------



## jkason (Aug 25, 2010)

*Brick*

"Hey, watch the hands!" Brick says as he barely manages to dodge the brute's attempts to throttle him. His dodge, however, throws off his balance, and his next blow goes wide.

[sblock=OOC]Strike attack vs. Brute (1d20+9=13)[/sblock]


----------



## knightemplar (Aug 26, 2010)

Agrrivated by the damage she is taking, Crucible yells "Curse you!". Her hands wreathed in the hellfire, she attacks the closest target shooting at her, and puts the hellfire at his feet. She strikes with a 13.


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 27, 2010)

Round 4

*"You arre a borring experriment!"*  exclaims Kaltzov, before his shape blurrs and disintegrates in a  million pieces, teleporting away, amidst the gang members. The particles  condensate and the reconstructed Dr. Chaos smiles, activating his  gravity field to stop the gang members to the ground with a load of  12,800 lb! *"Hahaha! Trry to aim when yourr gun weiths morre than yourr motherr!" * cackles the doctor.
Octavia lashes out again with the chain at the brute, hopefully maneuvering around to strike at an exposed flank snarling, *"Tough brute, you are.  Take that!"* The brute is still to tough to be affected by her attack.
"Hey, watch the hands!" Brick says as he barely  manages to dodge the brute's attempts to throttle him. His dodge,  however, throws off his balance, and his next blow goes wide.
Aggravated by the damage she is taking, Crucible yells "Curse you!". Her  hands wreathed in the hellfire, she attacks the closest target shooting  at her, and puts the hellfire at his feet.
The other suits return the 'fire', but are not able to harm her.
Finally the brute looks around, spots Octavia, and with one mighty leap is in the air and grabbing her!

[sblock=ooc]
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2662530/Chaos spends a HP to ignore stun. Rewarded 1 HP for complication
Gang-members are caught in gravity field.
Brute fortitude save (1d20+7=24)
Perrinmiller, we don't use AoO. It's optional in M&M 2nd.
Suit toughness (DC 24) (1d20+1=13)
Suit combined  attack vs Crucuble (1d20+1=3, 1d20+1=5, 1d20+1=19, 1d20+1=11, 1d20+1=12,  1d20+1=6, 1d20+1=14)
Brute attack vs Octavia (1d20+8=24)
Octavia Toughness save (DC 23) (1d20+8=24)
Brute grapple check (1d20+24=33)
Octavia grapple check (1d20+4=13)


8 Gang-members - 5 remaining a caught in gravity field
1 shaken
1 Gang-leader - (out)
10 suits - 8 remaining, 1 staggered and stunned
1 brute - bruise 1, grappling

Crucible - Bruise 2, -1HP
Octavia - grappled
Chaos - Bruised 1
Brick - +1 HP
[/sblock]

ooc: Hero's turn.


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 28, 2010)

Octavia yelps, *"Eep, what happened to that gravity control doctor!"*

[sblock=Actions] Escape Artist Check 1d20+8=17, She's going to need some help. Very unlikely she can escape the +24 grapple check on this brute.[/sblock][sblock=Mini   Stats]*Init:* +20  *Def:* +10 (0 ff) *Tough:* +8 (5 Impervious)
*Fort:* +5  *Ref:*   +14  *Will:* +13
*Attack:* Sceptre: +12  Chain:   +14[/sblock]___________________________________________





Fallen Angel


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 28, 2010)

*"Oh come on darrling, I thought you could handle a quick boy like that, don't let him put his hands on yourr hips!"* Chaos inverts the gravity field, to lift the enemies around him, and let them fall from the ceiling. He then teleports towards the suits.


----------



## jkason (Aug 28, 2010)

*Brick*



perrinmiller said:


> Octavia yelps, *"Eep, what happened to that gravity control doctor!"*




"And now you tackling ladies?" Brick says, leaping fist-first at the brute. "Didn't your mother teach you any manners at all?"

[sblock=OOC]Strike attack vs. brute (1d20+9=23)[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 29, 2010)

Voda Vosa said:


> *"Oh come on darrling, I thought you could handle a quick boy like that, don't let him put his hands on yourr hips!"*



Octavia snarls sarcastically, *"Great advice. A day late and gold coin short."*

___________________________________________




Fallen Angel


----------



## knightemplar (Aug 29, 2010)

Concentrating harder, she redoubles her effort to burn the target in front of her. Slowly bringing the fire up from his feet to across his midsection with a 16. 






*Combat:* Attack +6 Defense 14 Init +0

*Saves:* Toughness +7 (7 Impervious) Fortitude +8 Reflex +2 Will +0
*Drawbacks:* Power Loss (Holy Sites, Uncommon/Major) -3, Vulnerable (vs. Holy, Uncommon/Major) -3,


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 30, 2010)

Round 5

Octavia yelps, *"Eep, what happened to that gravity control doctor!"* Still stuggling, she is unable to free herself.
*"Oh come on darrling, I thought you could handle a quick boy like that, don't let him put his hands on yourr hips!"* Chaos inverts the gravity field, to lift the enemies around him, and  let them fall from the ceiling. He then teleports towards the suits.
Octavia snarls sarcastically, *"Great advice. A day late and gold coin short."*
"And now you tackling ladies?" Brick says, leaping fist-first at the brute. "Didn't your mother teach you any manners at all?" His blow is so strong that the brutish creature looses it hold of Octavia. It crushes on the floor, but staggers back on it's feet.
Concentrating harder, Crucible redoubles her effort to burn the target in  front of her. Slowly bringing the fire up from his feet to across his  midsection. Seeing him roasted alive, the suits are starting to run, with Dr Chaos slowly re-materializing just behind them.

[sblock=ooc]
Brute grapple check (1d20+24=38)
Gangmembers  toughness (DC 18) (1d20+3=12, 1d20+3=14, 1d20+3=5, 1d20+3=15,  1d20+3=12)
Brute toughness (DC 24) (1d20+7=11)

8 Gang-members - all out
1 Gang-leader - (out)
10 suits - 8 remaining (fleeing)
1 brute - bruise 2, staggered

Crucible - Bruise 2, -1HP
Octavia - 
Chaos - Bruised 1
Brick - +1 HP
[/sblock]

ooc: Fight is nearly over. Hero's turn.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 30, 2010)

*"Leaving so soon? Then I'll show you the emerrgency exits." *Chaos activates his gravity device again, to lift the suits up to the ceiling.* "Therre is the firrst exit, therre is the second one, and Oh! Look at the time, I'll leave you go rright now." *he says before deactivating the gravity field. If there are still standing after the hit, he'll just repeat until they are all out.


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 30, 2010)

Octavia released from the brutes grasp, she whips her chain back at the brute again, *"A proper slave should know his place."* She flies out of reach of the grappling brute turning invisible afterward.

[sblock=Actions]Attack Action: Chain attack =28 Regular damage =14+1Damage/2 point Attack exceeded target's defense.
Move Action: Fly towards the fleeing suits if any are getting away, otherwise just get out of reach of the grappling brute.
Free Action: Activate Invisibility?[/sblock][sblock=Mini   Stats]*Init:* +20  *Def:* +10 (0 ff) *Tough:* +8 (5 Impervious)
*Fort:* +5  *Ref:*   +14  *Will:* +13
*Attack:* Sceptre: +12  Chain:   +14[/sblock]___________________________________________




Fallen Angel


----------



## jkason (Aug 30, 2010)

*Brick*



Walking Dad said:


> His blow is so strong that the brutish creature looses it hold of Octavia. It crushes on the floor, but staggers back on it's feet.
> Concentrating harder, Crucible redoubles her effort to burn the target in  front of her. Slowly bringing the fire up from his feet to across his  midsection. Seeing him roasted alive, the suits are starting to run, with Dr Chaos slowly re-materializing just behind them.




Brick lands next to the brute, and prepares another haymaker when he hears the screams of the burning men. His blow is unfocused as his attention is drawn elsewhere. 

"Good lord, what are you doing?" he calls out to Crucible as he sees the horrific result of her attack.

[sblock=OOC]Strike attack vs. brute (1d20+9=15)[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 30, 2010)

*"I think it's prrety obvious my newly acquittanced frriend: She is helping us terrmitane a Shadow opperration. By any means necessarry." * The doctor explains, while the suits fall around him.* "You might want to look at that," *he points at the enraged brute.


----------



## knightemplar (Aug 31, 2010)

"I gave them the choice to run, when I aimed at their feet. Now they shall burn.", Crucible pulls the hellfire back into herself as she stares towards the brute still standing. Using Fearsome Gaze (range 25 ft, DC15), she calls to him "What about you, are you ready to burn?"


*Combat:* Attack +6 Defense 14 Init +0

*Saves:* Toughness +7 (7 Impervious) Fortitude +8 Reflex +2 Will +0
*Drawbacks:* Power Loss (Holy Sites, Uncommon/Major) -3, Vulnerable (vs. Holy, Uncommon/Major) -3,


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 31, 2010)

Round 6

Octavia released from the brutes grasp, she whips her chain back at the brute again, *"A proper slave should know his place."* She flies out of reach of the grappling brute to  turn invisible afterward, but the brute is already falling down.

[sblock=ooc]
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2668629/Brute Toughness save (DC 22) (1d20+6=18)

8 Gang-members - all out
1 Gang-leader - (out)
10 suits - all out (one dead)
1 brute - bruise 3, unconscious

Crucible - Bruise 2, -1HP
Octavia - 
Chaos - Bruised 1
Brick - +1 HP
[/sblock]

ooc: Fight is over.
 
Dr Chaos quickly dispatches the remaining suits with his device, as Brick and Crucible start arguing...

ooc: Roleplay at will


----------



## jkason (Aug 31, 2010)

*Brick*



Voda Vosa said:


> *"I think it's prrety obvious my newly acquittanced frriend: She is helping us terrmitane a Shadow opperration. By any means necessarry." * The doctor explains, while the suits fall around him.






knightemplar said:


> "I gave them the choice to run, when I aimed at their feet. Now they shall burn.", Crucible pulls the hellfire back into herself [...]




"Any means necessary?" he says as the brute falls, almost forgotten as Brick realizes the methods of the people he chose to aid. "Sounds more like SHADOW than anyone who should be out to stop them."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 31, 2010)

*"My dearr frriend." *Chaos blinks next to Brick. *"You might want to re-think that, look,"* he says pointing at the unconscious agents of Shadow. *"Perrhaps a man has died today, but if we werre such a thrreat as Shadow is, none of them would be brreathing now, don't you think. I think you know betterr, forr what you say you appearr to have come acrross Shadow beforre; I take you didn't enjoy the meeting. Neitherr did I when they attempted to kill me and my dear mamushkas. I have a perrsonal vendetta against these Shadow, and I will obliterrate these orrganization, once I've done this, Gotham will be able to brreath peacefully without theirr opprression." *Chaos explains.


----------



## jkason (Aug 31, 2010)

*Brick*



Voda Vosa said:


> *"My dearr frriend." *Chaos blinks next to Brick. *"You might want to re-think that, look,"* he says pointing at the unconscious agents of Shadow. *"Perrhaps a man has died today, but if we werre such a thrreat as Shadow is, none of them would be brreathing now, don't you think. I think you know betterr, forr what you say you appearr to have come acrross Shadow beforre; I take you didn't enjoy the meeting. Neitherr did I when they attempted to kill me and my dear mamushkas. I have a perrsonal vendetta against these Shadow, and I will obliterrate these orrganization, once I've done this, Gotham will be able to brreath peacefully without theirr opprression." *Chaos explains.




Brick tenses a moment, startled by the teleportation, but seems to calm a bit as Chaos speaks. It's clear he's conflicted, but the story touches him.

"I guess ... well, it's hard not to be angry when you're attacked that way," he admits. "But it's a slippery slope, and you have to watch out. 

"I'm Brick, by the way," he says, extending a hand.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 1, 2010)

ooc: I will let you roleplay some more. If you want to continue with the story, sound of at the ooc thread.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 1, 2010)

*"I am Doctorr Vladimirr Kaltzov, a pleasurre to make yourr acquittance. My associates and I have rrecently arrived to this city, and werre planning on errasing Shadow from the strreets. I noticed you arre quite capable at fighting crrime. One could only imagine how much those punches hurrted! I'm not surre my shield would have withstand such raw powerr. I think yourr name suits you well."* Dr. Kaltzov uses his silver tongue again to calm Brick's doubts. As he places a hand in his gargantuan back, Chaos makes some gesturing towards the females, as saying "Be nice with the hulk".


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 1, 2010)

Octavia returns to visibility and lands near the unconscious leader, _bah, I have better things to do than argue over one dead foe._

The angel makes sure that the gang leader is secure and cannot escape or do anything sneaky if he were to awaken while the others are distracted.  From where she is working, she does remark, *"These fools brought weapons into a fight, if death results then so be it.  The price they pay for living the life they lead.  I am surprised more of them are not dead actually."*

_<<OOC: That's it for me before I leave. If I cannot post again over the weekend, assume Octavia is just going along, keeping her own counsel.>>_
[sblock=Mini   Stats]*Init:* +20  *Def:* +10 (0 ff) *Tough:* +8 (5 Impervious)
*Fort:* +5  *Ref:*   +14  *Will:* +13
*Attack:* Sceptre: +12  Chain:   +14[/sblock]___________________________________________




Fallen Angel


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 1, 2010)

Kaltzov rolls his eyes. *"Charrming as everr dearr."* He lookts at Crucible with more hope.


----------



## knightemplar (Sep 1, 2010)

"I have had many names over the last few centuries, but the one that suits me best is Crucible.", the young atractive blond said as she waves her hand and the small fire dies around her.


----------



## jkason (Sep 1, 2010)

*Brick*



knightemplar said:


> "I have had many names over the last few centuries, but the one that suits me best is Crucible.", the young atractive blond said as she waves her hand and the small fire dies around her.




"Centuries?" Brick says, a bit taken aback. "I ... well, good to meet you."


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 2, 2010)

At this moment, Bricks's cell starts ringing, not his old one , but ...


----------



## jkason (Sep 2, 2010)

*Brick*



Walking Dad said:


> At this moment, Bricks's cell starts ringing, not his old one , but ...




Brick tenses when he realizes his mystery contact is calling. Still a bit uneasy about these new 'allies,' he excuses himself: "If you'll give me just a moment? Emergency call."

Moving to what he hopes is a safe distance for privacy, he answers.

"Tip was good, but did you send these other guys, too?"


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 6, 2010)

The fallen angel ignores the Doctor's sarcasm, not feeling it is worthy of a rebuttal.  

While the Brick is talking on the phone, Octavia asks about the gang leader, *"So... Shall we interrogate this one? And what about the brute?  He was a little troublesome."*

[sblock=Mini   Stats]*Init:* +20  *Def:* +10 (0 ff) *Tough:* +8 (5 Impervious)
*Fort:* +5  *Ref:*   +14  *Will:* +13
*Attack:* Ring: +12  Chain:   +14[/sblock]___________________________________________





Fallen Angel


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 6, 2010)

perrinmiller said:


> The fallen angel ignores the Doctor's sarcasm, not feeling it is worthy of a rebuttal.
> 
> While the Brick is talking on the phone, Octavia asks about the gang leader, *"So... Shall we interrogate this one? And what about the brute?  He was a little troublesome."*
> 
> ...



[sblock=ooc] You know from experience, that SHADOW agents are programmed with "the Umbral Protocol": if an agent ever rebels against Overshadow, or is about to give information that will compromise SHADOW (including failing to resist telepathic interrogation), a toxin is released into the agent’s brain, and he dies instantly.[/sblock]



jkason said:


> Brick tenses when he realizes his mystery contact is calling. Still a bit uneasy about these new 'allies,' he excuses himself: "If you'll give me just a moment? Emergency call."
> 
> Moving to what he hopes is a safe distance for privacy, he answers.
> 
> "Tip was good, but did you send these other guys, too?"




[sblock=Brick]"Hello Brick. No, I didn't send them, but I was aware they were moving to Gotham. We all share a common enemy, but don't trust them to much. Move out and look at the roof of the warehouse to the right to find your new contact. You can take the others with you. Your call. Anything else you need to know?"[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 6, 2010)

"Therre is nothing you can take out of them, I'll say that you rremain herre afterr the big guy walks a prrudential distance and obliterrate them forr good, they have no use to us."[/B] answers the doctor.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 6, 2010)

"Therre is nothing you can take out of them, I'll say that you rremain herre afterr the big guy walks a prrudential distance and obliterrate them forr good, they have no use to us."[/B] answers the doctor.


----------



## knightemplar (Sep 6, 2010)

Crucible stands behind the doctor as his bodyguard, waiting for the order to burn the last survivors.


----------



## jkason (Sep 7, 2010)

*Brick*

"Thanks for the heads-up," Brick says into his phone, turning to give an encouraging smile to the others. "I'm good for now. Might want some more intel on these folks when they aren't just a few feet away. Later."

He hangs up the phone and returns to his recent fighting colleagues. 

"Got a tip that there might be another ally nearby. Anyone fancy a look on the roof?"


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 7, 2010)

Octavia replies, *"I suppose I can fancy.  Apparently I am not needed to deal with the trash.  Doctor, shouldn't you be examining the device these fools were looking at? Maybe we should search around inside as well."*

The Angel winks into invisibility and goes to take a look.

_<<Taking 10 on Stealth for 26>>_

[sblock=Mini   Stats]*Init:* +20  *Def:* +10 (0 ff) *Tough:* +8 (5 Impervious)
*Fort:* +5  *Ref:*   +14  *Will:* +13
*Attack:* Ring: +12  Chain:   +14[/sblock]___________________________________________




Fallen Angel


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 7, 2010)

*"A capital suggestion: You and Crrucible follow ourr new frriend to the rroof, and I'll rremain herre making science!"* says the doctor. He'll attempt to recognize the device and it's purpose. 

OOC: Taking 20 in anything you need me to roll.


----------



## knightemplar (Sep 8, 2010)

Crucible nods and flys up to a roof opposite that of Octavia and starts looking around. 

Notice: 20+4=24


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 8, 2010)

Octavia thinks wryly and more than a little irksome, _How many people do they think we need to take a look around?  One invisible angel should be enough and completely unnoticed. Whoever is out here will surely see Crucible flying around so any surprise is now gone.  If that Brick fellow follows it won't even matter at this point._

Being invisible, the angel keeps her distance from Crucible, and Brick too if he followed them outside.  She looks for any reactions to their presence

_<<Taking 10's: Stealth for 26; Notice for 27>>
_[sblock=OOC]I think Octavia's the scout and Crucible is the bodyguard for the Doctor, I figure we both didn't need to go look outside.  Not sure if Brick was actually going outside either since his actions were not posted, only his conversation words.[/sblock][sblock=Mini   Stats]*Init:* +20  *Def:* +10 (0 ff) *Tough:* +8 (5 Impervious)
*Fort:* +5  *Ref:*   +14  *Will:* +13
*Attack:* Ring: +12  Chain:   +14[/sblock]___________________________________________




Fallen Angel


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 8, 2010)

Suddenly, a dark clad hero appears on the roof of the other warehouse, waving you to come up. At this distance, you cannot discern, if he has noticed all of you, or only Brick and Crucible.

[sblock= The hero]




[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Sep 8, 2010)

*Brick*

Once he catches sight of the contact, Brick makes a powered leap to the roof.

"Oracle sent you?" he asks.

[sblock=OOC]I recognize him as Nightwing, but not sure if Brick would? A fair number of the Bat characters keep even their hero identity a bit secret.[/sblock]


----------



## knightemplar (Sep 8, 2010)

Looking at the newcomer from across the alley on top of the building, she gives him the onceover. "Cute costume."

As Brick jumps up to talk to him, she returns back to the doctor and gives him a brief description of the man and his costume.


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 9, 2010)

Octavia thinks to herself, _Who is this one?  Looks like one of those vigilante heroes that tend to be troublesome. Hmm, Brick was apparently expecting him and Crucible is protecting the Doctor.  Very well, I will stay and observe._

Being invisible, the angel flies around behind the newcomer and gets closer to overhear the conversation.

_<<Taking 10's: Stealth for 26>>
_[sblock=Mini   Stats]*Init:* +20  *Def:* +10 (0 ff) *Tough:* +8 (5 Impervious)
*Fort:* +5  *Ref:*   +14  *Will:* +13
*Attack:* Ring: +12  Chain:   +14[/sblock]___________________________________________




Fallen Angel


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 9, 2010)

Kaltzov has finished inspected the device when Crucible appears and informs him of the newcomer. *"Interresting, so you say he's drressed in black, with a cyan eagle in the chest, and pretty boy's face... And no cape? What kind of herro doesn't use a cape? I guess I'll have to go to the roof don't I?"*
With that the _good _doctor walks out and searches a ladder up.

_OOC: I think Kaltzov can take 10 with some of these skills and make something up of the machine Shadow was protecting.
Computers: +16
Investigate +15
Knowledge Tech: +15
Craft Tech: +20
Search: +12_


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 10, 2010)

jkason said:


> Once he catches sight of the contact, Brick makes a powered leap to the roof.
> 
> "Oracle sent you?" he asks.
> 
> [sblock=OOC]I recognize him as Nightwing, but not sure if Brick would? A fair number of the Bat characters keep even their hero identity a bit secret.[/sblock]




[sblock=OOC]As a Gotham citizen, I think you will recognize him. But you only know that he works with the Batman, not their relation of his former identity.[/sblock]

"Yes. We want to see you in action first and also take a look at the newcomers who arrived here, too. These people have dubious backgrounds, but I cannot deny that we share the same goal. Tell them to be at the roof of the Gotham Police Department at tomorrow midnight. We have some information for them and we want to make their help 'official'. I trust you to come also and have an eye on them. We know you are one of the good guys.

You can call me Nightwing, by the way."

Nightwing looks at Brick, waiting if the massive man has further questions.




Voda Vosa said:


> ...
> 
> _OOC: I think Kaltzov can take 10 with some of these skills and make something up of the machine Shadow was protecting.
> Computers: +16
> ...




Dr Chaos quickly concludes that SHADOW seemingly wanted to buy some advanced weapons. He cannot say why, as SHADOW's standard arsenal is even more advanced. The machine was only a fancy communication device, so Mannheim hasn't to be present physically at weapon deals.

[sblock=OOC]
Notice (1d20+11=13)


[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 10, 2010)

Octavia listens as Nightwing explains and ponders, _Definitely one of those vigilante heroes.  But they appear to need us in the servitude of the authorities. And this Brick character is a trusted member of their guild. Interesting._ 

Remaining invisible, the angel silently continues to eavesdrop with some curiosity as the two appear to be discussing her and her dubious background.

_<<Taking 10's: Stealth for 26>>
_[sblock=Mini   Stats]*Init:* +20  *Def:* +10 (0 ff) *Tough:* +8 (5 Impervious)
*Fort:* +5  *Ref:*   +14  *Will:* +13
*Attack:* Ring: +12  Chain:   +14[/sblock]___________________________________________





Fallen Angel


----------



## jkason (Sep 10, 2010)

*Brick*



Walking Dad said:


> "Yes. We want to see you in action first and also take a look at the newcomers who arrived here, too. These people have dubious backgrounds, but I cannot deny that we share the same goal. Tell them to be at the roof of the Gotham Police Department at tomorrow midnight. We have some information for them and we want to make their help 'official'. I trust you to come also and have an eye on them. We know you are one of the good guys.
> 
> You can call me Nightwing, by the way."
> 
> Nightwing looks at Brick, waiting if the massive man has further questions.




"It's an honor to meet you, Nightwing," Brick says. "Been a fan of your work for a while now. I don't have nearly the finesse of a guy like you. 

"Official? You mean, like I won't have to dodge the cops when I help 'em do their jobs? I can definitely do with some of that. I'll pass the message along, and trust me, I want to keep an eye on 'em, too. Although one of 'em can turn invisible, so I'm not sure how well I'll be able to do that all the time." He looks around as he says the last, though doesn't appear to notice anything out of the ordinary. 

[sblock=OOC]No real questions for Nightwing. 

Also, not trying to step on invisible toes or use OOC knowledge with Octavia. Brick doesn't have the abilities to detect her, but she turned invisible in front of him more than once, the last time being with the apparent intent to check out the roof. So, seemed logical he'd be suspicious that she might be eavesdropping even if he has no way of knowing one way or another.[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 10, 2010)

Having made his extraordinary discovery, Chaos goes up the roof followed by Crucible, and sees Nightwing. *
"But what do we have herre? A costumed herro, such an honourr. I'm Doctorr Chaos, what can I do forr you lad?"* he says smiling, making his beard looks funny.


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 11, 2010)

After hearing Brick reveal her invisibility, Octavia chastises herself, _Well, perhaps I should have been more careful around this one.  He might try to bell the cat if I am not careful._ 

Remaining invisible and eavesdropping.  

_<<Taking 10's: Stealth for 26>>
<<OOC: No worries, jkason. Your reasoning is perfectly fine by me.>>
_[sblock=Mini   Stats]*Init:* +20  *Def:* +10 (0 ff) *Tough:* +8 (5 Impervious)
*Fort:* +5  *Ref:*   +14  *Will:* +13
*Attack:* Ring: +12  Chain:   +14[/sblock]___________________________________________




Fallen Angel


----------



## knightemplar (Sep 11, 2010)

Staying behind Dr. Chaos, Crucible sizes up the newcomer, suspiciously waiting for him to attack the doctor.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 12, 2010)

jkason said:


> ... Although one of 'em can turn invisible, so I'm not sure how well I'll be able to do that all the time." He looks around as he says the last, though doesn't appear to notice anything out of the ordinary. ...



"Don't worry, we have a pretty good knowldege what they are capable of. You cannot have many secrets if you come to gotham with a plane and we have the world best information broker on our side. But remember, they are not the enemy. They are the enemy of the enemy. And that makes us all kind of allies."



Voda Vosa said:


> Having made his extraordinary discovery, Chaos goes up the roof followed by Crucible, and sees Nightwing. *
> "But what do we have herre? A costumed herro, such an honourr. I'm Doctorr Chaos, what can I do forr you lad?"* he says smiling, making his beard looks funny.




"Dr Chaos, Crucble, I'm called Nightwing. I have already heard from your 'exploits' in other cities. These are dire circumstances, with SHADOW at Gotham's frontdoor, so we offer you and your group a deal. You will work with us and the law and we will not try to catch or hinder you, but give you access to information. Brick knows where the next meeting is. Anything else you need to know now?" Night wing asks Dr Chaos and Crucible after they arrive.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 12, 2010)

*"I believe not, such deal strrikes me as most opporrtune."* agrees Chaos, nodding to himself, as he plots in his head the wickedest way to kill this particular hero once SHADOW is dealt with. *"Tell me what kind of inforrmation will you lend us? Orr will we know at this... meeting?"* asks Dr. Kaltzov


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 13, 2010)

Octavia wonders about the information this Nightwing and his friends might know, _Perhaps we have met some of them in battle before... Ahh, speaking of transportation, methinks we are now one wheeled vehicle short. Perhaps the walking Brick actually has a vehicle for the Doctor to ride in._ 

Remaining invisible and eavesdropping.  

_<<Taking 10's: Stealth for 26>>
<<I assume the car we came in is totaled and no longer usable.>>
_[sblock=Mini   Stats]*Init:* +20  *Def:* +10 (0 ff) *Tough:* +8 (5 Impervious)
*Fort:* +5  *Ref:*   +14  *Will:* +13
*Attack:* Ring: +12  Chain:   +14[/sblock]___________________________________________




Fallen Angel


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 13, 2010)

Voda Vosa said:


> *"I believe not, such deal strrikes me as most opporrtune."* agrees Chaos, nodding to himself, as he plots in his head the wickedest way to kill this particular hero once SHADOW is dealt with. *"Tell me what kind of inforrmation will you lend us? Orr will we know at this... meeting?"* asks Dr. Kaltzov



"You will get information regarding known SHADOW operations in this area as well as activities of the local crime scene. Also you will gain access to some buildings that require special permission. And Chaos, I don't trust you. If someone else would have made the calls and if we wouldn't a bit short of manpower, I wouldn't give you the chance." Nightwing says before firing his grappling hook and disappearing into the night...




perrinmiller said:


> _
> <<I assume the car we came in is totaled and no longer usable.>>
> _



ooc: Yes, the car is wrecked. You also start to hear still distant police horns.


----------



## jkason (Sep 13, 2010)

*Brick*



Walking Dad said:


> "You will get information regarding known SHADOW operations in this area as well as activities of the local crime scene. Also you will gain access to some buildings that require special permission. And Chaos, I don't trust you. If someone else would have made the calls and if we wouldn't a bit short of manpower, I wouldn't give you the chance." Nightwing says before firing his grappling hook and disappearing into the night...




"I gotta get me one of those things," Brick says as Nightwing makes use of his grappling hook to travel out of sight. At the sound of sirens, though, he shakes himself out of his reverie. 

"Well, we aren't working for the cops yet," Brick says. "So I suggest we make ourselves scarce. Meeting's tomorrow at midnight on the roof of the Gotham Police Department. Try not to get into any more trouble between then and now?" he adds the last with a wink, then leaps off the building in the direction of his motorcycle.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 13, 2010)

*"Ah, annoying as usual. I wonderr when these vigilantes will actually say something orriginal and not overr clichéd." * Chaos says as Nightwing took off. 
*"Well I think we'll use my teleporrting devices to move arround. Ladies, place come and place yourr hands overr me." *After a wink, Kaltzov waits for the two women and then, starts teleporting away, to the nearest hotel, to take a couple of rooms to rest until the next day.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 13, 2010)

ooc: Everyone ok with moving to the next chapter / night with all assembled on the GCPD roof?


----------



## jkason (Sep 13, 2010)

Walking Dad said:


> ooc: Everyone ok with moving to the next chapter / night with all assembled on the GCPD roof?












*OOC:*


Works for me.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 13, 2010)

OOC: Okidokey


----------



## knightemplar (Sep 14, 2010)

Moving next to Dr. Chaos, Crucible waits for the jarring feeling that accompanys his teleportation device. 


ooc: ok with me.


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 14, 2010)

Octavia drops her invisibility after Nightwing and Brick depart.  She nods knowingly at the Doctor's remarks about vigilante's and takes the offered hand.

_<<Push the button.  >>

_[sblock=Mini   Stats]*Init:* +20  *Def:* +10 (0 ff) *Tough:* +8 (5 Impervious)
*Fort:* +5  *Ref:*   +14  *Will:* +13
*Attack:* Ring: +12  Chain:   +14[/sblock]___________________________________________




Fallen Angel


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 14, 2010)

*Chapter 3
Precarious Alliance*

The batsignal on the roof is lighted up throwing the bright batsignal at the cloudy sky. In the light rain, you can see five people on the roof, waiting for the arrival of the 'heroes'.

ooc: This assumes you don't come early. How do you want to enter the roof?
*Padreigh*, I don't need an answer from you, but stay ready. Your character is one of the waiting persons.


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 14, 2010)

Octavia reflects on her examination of the Gotham nightclub scene the previous evening, _These people have an interesting fascination with their mating rituals.  However watching the bodies writhing and gyrating in the night club stirred up sexual desires I had thought buried.  Maybe it was the music or this city._ 

Never the less, she was waiting at the arranged pre-meeting place the Doctor had set for her and Crucible.  Having seen a different color on some of the women the previous night, she kills some time repainting her nails again.  This time trying a purple shade, holding her hand up to examine her work while waiting for the color to dry.

_<<OOC: Octavia will go along with whatever the Doctor has planned, scouting the meeting place ahead of time while invisible if desired.  But expressing no need to do so if the Doctor doesn't request it.>>_
[sblock=Mini   Stats]*Init:* +20  *Def:* +10 (0 ff) *Tough:* +8 (5 Impervious)
*Fort:* +5  *Ref:*   +14  *Will:* +13
*Attack:* Ring: +12  Chain:   +14[/sblock]___________________________________________




Fallen Angel


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 14, 2010)

Having planned all possible outcomes of this "meeting", Chaos had elaborated a complicated, although efficient plan, if the heroes would turn against him. He wanted Crucible and Octavia to reach the roof flying, while he used the elevator. That way, if the vigilantes wanted something else than cheep chatting, they'll be caught on cross fire. Of course, the fact that Octavia could remain invisible was an advantage Kaltzov made extensive use of, so he asked her to remain that way until the so called heroes exposed their true intentions. 
As he walks the last steps and opened the door, Dr. Chaos, with a smile on his beardy face, said in his accented english. 
*"Well, I can't see the bat herre; strrange, he usually doesn't miss a date"*


----------



## jkason (Sep 14, 2010)

*Brick*



Walking Dad said:


> *Chapter 3
> Precarious Alliance*
> 
> The batsignal on the roof is lighted up throwing the bright batsignal at the cloudy sky. In the light rain, you can see five people on the roof, waiting for the arrival of the 'heroes'.
> ...





Brick parked his motorcycle a block or so away from the station, then leaped to the closest roof. He paced a moment, nervous. He'd been operating on his own for so long, trying to figure out just how to do the right thing with his gifts, and now, finally, he might be working his way into really being one of the good guys. 

As the batsignal flared to life, Brick gulped. This was the big time. No more stalling. He took a deep breath, cracked his knuckles to steady himself, then leaped his way over to the figures by the signal.

"Hope I have the right place," he said. "Nightwing sent me."


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 15, 2010)

Voda Vosa said:


> ...
> As he walks the last steps and opened the door, Dr. Chaos, with a smile on his beardy face, said in his accented english.
> *"Well, I can't see the bat herre; strrange, he usually doesn't miss a date"*






jkason said:


> As the batsignal flared to life, Brick gulped. This was the big time. No more stalling. He took a deep breath, cracked his knuckles to steady himself, then leaped his way over to the figures by the signal.
> 
> "Hope I have the right place," he said. "Nightwing sent me."




As you enter the roof, you recognize some of the persons on the roof. You see the Police Commissioner Gordon next to a burly man in civil dress, Nightwing (how you were you able to miss him before) standing next to a man and a woman dressed completely in black and nearly screaming agents  and another blond short-haired man with elegant but practical clothes.

"Brick, Dr Chaos. I'm sure the two women are also near. This is Police Commissioner Gordon and Detective Bullock." Nightwing starts speaking pointing at the two. "And these are the Agents Smith and Jones and Mr Schmidt. Kaltzof, could you please call your two assistance to join us?"

[sblock=Octavia]You are pretty sure the female agent looked in your direction.[/sblock]






Gordon





Harvey Bullock


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 15, 2010)

Octavia will land on the roof and turn back visible, unconcerned about hiding her abilities, since Nightwing already knows.  She will give a slight bow of her head in greeting and remain silent to hear what is to be said.

[sblock=Mini   Stats]*Init:* +20  *Def:* +10 (0 ff) *Tough:* +8 (5 Impervious)
*Fort:* +5  *Ref:*   +14  *Will:* +13
*Attack:* Ring: +12  Chain:   +14[/sblock]___________________________________________




Fallen Angel


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 15, 2010)

*"OH but they arre herre as you can see."* says Kaltzov, apparently unsettled by the fact that this Nightwing appears to know his past life.


----------



## Padreigh (Sep 15, 2010)

"So, are we all here then and can get this on the way?", Schmidt says with a slight German accent. 

"I would really like to know what this whole thing is about and why I am standing on a rooftop, in the rain and in the middle of the night."


----------



## knightemplar (Sep 16, 2010)

Since Crucible does not do stealth too well, she lands on the roof and stands behind Dr. Chaos. She is still very suspicious of this meeting, seeing it as a way for the police to get their hands on them.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 16, 2010)

Padreigh said:


> "So, are we all here then and can get this on the way?", Schmidt says with a slight German accent.
> 
> "I would really like to know what this whole thing is about and why I am standing on a rooftop, in the rain and in the middle of the night."




*"I concurr." *says Chaos, nodding to the german.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 16, 2010)

The burly man mumbles something to Gordon, but Gordon shakes his head. He steps forward an adresses all of you:
"I have chosen this place because of tradition. Here I made a pact ith a good man to save the city to sink into utter corruption. This man cannot be here today, but a new danger threatens to plunge the city into a crime war. I'm willing to bend the law a bit to prevent this. Nightwing vouches for those two men", he indicates Brick and Schmidt, "and said we would need some more assistance by someone who has already experience with SHADOW. So I suggest we share the intel and I hold my boys back to not directly interferre. But I have some rules:
No unnecessary use of lethal force.
No torture and such.
No harming of innocents.
Deal?"


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 16, 2010)

Octavia shrugs in nonchalant agreement while thinking, _Sure try not kill anyone and hide the body if we do.  Don't leave any visible marks on any prisoners._  But aloud she does remark, *"I will not kill any innocents."*

[sblock=Mini   Stats]*Init:* +20  *Def:* +10 (0 ff) *Tough:* +8 (5 Impervious)
*Fort:* +5  *Ref:*   +14  *Will:* +13
*Attack:* Ring: +12  Chain:   +14[/sblock]___________________________________________




Fallen Angel


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 16, 2010)

*"It sounds like a fairr deal," *Having Octavia agreed, he looks at Crucible for a positive answer. If she nods or shows her acceptance: *"Good, then we agrree, commissionerr."*


----------



## Padreigh (Sep 16, 2010)

"Deal", Schmidt says curtly. "No needless bloodshed, no torture. After all, we are supposed to be the good guys, right?", he finishes with a slight grin.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 16, 2010)

*"Yeeeees.... we are supposed to be."* repeates Chaos


----------



## jkason (Sep 16, 2010)

*Brick*



Padreigh said:


> "Deal", Schmidt says curtly. "No needless bloodshed, no torture. After all, we are supposed to be the good guys, right?", he finishes with a slight grin.






Voda Vosa said:


> *"Yeeeees.... we are supposed to be."* repeates Chaos




Brick gives Chaos a sidelong look at his loaded response, but doesn't say anything about it directly.

"Sounds like your rules were already mine, anyway, so you've got no argument from me," he says to Gordon.


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 17, 2010)

Octavia raises an eyebrow at the Doctor's response about being good guys and then addresses the Commissioner in a pleasant and consoling tone, *"Commissioner, thou would  appear to be limited in thine options.  But we do agree an arrangement is mutually beneficial.   Shall we just be about dealing with these nefarious scum. Presumably thou hast information on where our services are needed."*

_<<Take 10 on Diplomacy for a 21, to accept our jaded and evasion agreement.  Not sure if that's allowed, but better to included just in case.  >>_

[sblock=Mini   Stats]*Init:* +20  *Def:* +10 (0 ff) *Tough:* +8 (5 Impervious)
*Fort:* +5  *Ref:*   +14  *Will:* +13
*Attack:* Ring: +12  Chain:   +14[/sblock]___________________________________________




Fallen Angel


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 17, 2010)

"Fine. We have clues that that SHADOW tries to get rid of any rivals in Gotham City. There next target will either be the *Iceberg Lounge* or the HQ of *Black Mask's crime organization*. Best way to get access to either of those is to pose at supervillains looking for an assignment. Chaos and his team will be great at this and have enough 'fame' to make it believable. Then we have Mr Schmidt, who knows more about some of the equipment and ideology behind SHADOW and Brick, who brings local knowledge. Both are unknown enough to be not identified as heroes... Maybe Brick should wear a mask...

Further questions?"
Nightwing asks.


----------



## Padreigh (Sep 17, 2010)

Schmidt blinks. "Are you certain it works like this? You just go in and say: Hello, I am a villain looking for a job. Got something for me? 

What if they require proof? Maybe Chaos and his team are deemed to be acceptable by them, but why should they allow Brick and myself in?"


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 17, 2010)

*"You the good guys arre so complicated. I'll tell them you arre just muscle forr hirre, and he would be a new experriment. Forr that whipperrsnapperr Black Mask it would be enough. I prresume you wish us to spoil Shadow's plans no? What should we do with Black Mask and his band once we arre overr?" * says Chaos, somewhat pleased to have such a reputation.


----------



## Padreigh (Sep 17, 2010)

"Muscle for hire?" Schmidt looks a bit puzzled. Then his faces lightens up. "Ah, a mercenary. Sorry, slang sometimes confuses me still. Well, if you think that will be enough. You seem to be the expert on the ... seedier parts of life". Schmidt grins to show that this was not meant as an insult. "Well, let us first deal with Shadow and then think about this Black Mask fellow."


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 17, 2010)

"We won't require you to fight Black Mask's organization. But it is one of the two most likely targets of SHADOW. As we don't know where their HQ is, we have to intercept them when they attack."
Nightwing further explains. He doesn't seem to be very fond of the plan either.


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 17, 2010)

Octavia examines her nail polish, checking for chips or dust that might have marred the finish and remarks offhand, *"Personally, I would rather like to see this Iceburg Lounge if it is not too cold."* 

Not caring one bit what Nightwing thinks, she looks up and suggests, *"But rather than attacking either of SHADOW's victims, just let them eliminate these other scum and follow them back to their lair afterward."*

[sblock=Mini   Stats]*Init:* +20  *Def:* +10 (0 ff) *Tough:* +8 (5 Impervious)
*Fort:* +5  *Ref:*   +14  *Will:* +13
*Attack:* Ring: +12  Chain:   +14[/sblock]___________________________________________




Fallen Angel


----------



## Padreigh (Sep 17, 2010)

"And what about this Iceberg Lounge? Could it be a better option than the Black Mask's HQ?"


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 17, 2010)

perrinmiller said:


> ...
> Not caring one bit what Nightwing thinks, she looks up and suggests, *"But rather than attacking either of SHADOW's victims, just let them eliminate these other scum and follow them back to their lair afterward."*
> ...




"You should intercept if innocents are threatened and if they start killing anyone. They might be scum, but they are still Americans and have certain rights!" Nightwing says, getting a weird look by the agents.









*OOC:*


Sorry if this becomes comedic, but just thought of an old Batman movie... And after all, this is the man who spent his youth fighting crime in his underwear...


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 17, 2010)

"It's a nightclub owned by the Penguin. Many criminals are using it for meetings."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 17, 2010)

*"Perrhaps. Split up would seem unwise, although it could get us quite coverred in the prrobabilities deparrtment. I can teleporrt me and a grroup to the otherr team, but I do not know what capabilities you have. Explain to me, it is vital for a good planing to know with what kind of materrial arre we worrking with."* Hands in his back, Chaos awaits for the information.


----------



## Padreigh (Sep 17, 2010)

Walking Dad said:


> "You should intercept if innocents are threatened and if they start killing anyone. They might be scum, but they are still Americans and have certain rights!" Nightwing says, getting a weird look by the agents.




Schmidt also looks at Nightwing rather weirdly. "Right ... due process and such. So we should also not hurt the Shadow guys. They might be Americans as well, no?"


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 17, 2010)

Voda Vosa said:


> *"Perrhaps. Split  up would seem unwise, although it could get us quite coverred in the  prrobabilities deparrtment. I can teleporrt me and a grroup to the  otherr team, but I do not know what capabilities you have. Explain to  me, it is vital for a good planing to know with what kind of materrial  arre we worrking with."* Hands in his back, Chaos awaits for the information.



"Maybe you shouldn't talk about this on a roof in the rain. Where do you stay in Gotham, Chaos?"



Padreigh said:


> Schmidt also looks at Nightwing rather weirdly. "Right ... due process and such. So we should also not hurt the Shadow guys. They might be Americans as well, no?"



"You can hurt them, but don't kill them!"


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 17, 2010)

Chaos Shield appears to be good at stopping the rain, as he is well dry. *"In a motel, lousy and cheep."* states Chaos, looking down at his gloved hand, frowning at some dirt he hastily removes. *"Why? Do you expected my to have a huge laborratorry full of trrinkets and devices? I had, some of your herro comrrades blew it to rubble."* he barks, remembering the events at his former facilities. More calmed, he ads *"Don't you have a hideout orr something? And why is not the Bat arround?"*


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 17, 2010)

"That doesn't has to concern you. So, I will call this meeting finished. Brick knows how to contact us."
Nightwing simply says, trying to avoid this subject.


----------



## Padreigh (Sep 17, 2010)

"Fine. How about going to a pub or something? We can just sit down, have a chat about what we can do and agree what to do next ..."

Schmidt pauses and then looks at the assembled "heroes".

"Any suggestions?"


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 17, 2010)

ooc: Actually, I think they are all wearing their 'no-costumes' (not sure about Crucible). I know a nice pub in the Irish quarter... 'Noonan's'.


----------



## Padreigh (Sep 17, 2010)

Walking Dad said:


> ooc: Actually, I think they are all wearing their 'no-costumes' (not sure about Crucible). I know a nice pub in the Irish quarter... 'Noonan's'.




ooc: Ah, then I was mistaken. Will edit that if they confirm being "incognito". And no way in hell am I going to Noonan's ...


----------



## jkason (Sep 17, 2010)

*Brick*



Walking Dad said:


> "Brick, who brings local knowledge. Both are unknown enough to be not identified as heroes... Maybe Brick should wear a mask..."




Brick nods. "Can't hurt to change up the look a bit, in case I've run into some cronies before."



Walking Dad said:


> ooc: Actually, I think they are all wearing their 'no-costumes' (not sure about Crucible).





((OOC: Yeah, Brick's 'costume' is basically clothes most of the time. He's never invested in a proper uniform, though he'll probably change things up a bit for the 'infiltrating'))


----------



## knightemplar (Sep 17, 2010)

OOC: Crucible hasnt changed yet, so she is still in a reddish business suit. As for the bars, I do have a pretty good bluff with my attractive feat.


----------



## Padreigh (Sep 17, 2010)

OOC: Edited.


----------



## jkason (Sep 17, 2010)

*Brick*

"There's a local joint I like," Brick offers. "Nothing fancy, but good folks who generally keep to themselves."

((OOC: I'm assuming as a local Brick would have a standard 'hangout' or two.))


----------



## Padreigh (Sep 17, 2010)

"Brilliant. Shall we be off then?", Schmidt asks the others. He then turns to Brick: "They wouldn't happen to serve German or Bohemian beer?", he asks rather hopefully.


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 18, 2010)

Octavia indicates she is ready, but comments, *"I will need to return to our lodging prior to our excursion to the Iceberg Lounge** if we intend to leave immediately upon concluding our plans at the tavern."*

[sblock=Mini   Stats]*Init:* +20  *Def:* +10 (0 ff) *Tough:* +8 (5 Impervious)
*Fort:* +5  *Ref:*   +14  *Will:* +13
*Attack:* Ring: +12  Chain:   +14[/sblock]___________________________________________




Fallen Angel


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 18, 2010)

*GM:*  jkason, it is 'your' favorite bar. Do you want to describe the location and it's interior?


----------



## jkason (Sep 20, 2010)

*OOC:*


Sure. I'll give it a go. Feel free to edit as you see fit.







The Hole In The Wall thankfully doesn't fully live up to its name. It's by no means a high end establishment, but it's relatively clean, with plenty of seating even on a fairly busy night like tonight, and in a variety: high tables near the front, nondescript round tables on the main bar floor, and large wood-benched booths along all the walls. 

The clientele are mostly working-class, clearly worn out from making a living in this city. Several of them seem to perk up, though, at the sight of Brick. They seem to know him, though it's unclear how much they know of his ... extra-curricular activities.   

A worn, middle-aged bartender nods toward the back. 

"No one in yer booth, kiddo," he says. Brick thanks him and leads the others to an oversized corner booth that accomodates them all. The high backs of the benches provide some relative privacy, as well.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 20, 2010)

*GM:*  Bar sounds good and appropriate. Role-play at will


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 20, 2010)

*"So..." *starts Kaltzov, as he looks around. "Nice establishment. I'll like to have this converrsation overr a cool vodka," the doctor says, taking off his gloves, a process that takes its time. "And we'll need a sheet of paperr and a pencil. Luckily, I carrry that sorrt of things."


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 21, 2010)

Octavia dematerializes her wings before entering the establishment.  She looks around the inside before taking more than one step into the place.  She wrinkles her nose a little and then shrugs, following Brick to the table.

Once seated she'll begin examining her finger nails again apparently bored with the tavern and its clientele, but not uncouth enough to comment aloud.  She waits patiently, half expecting the Doctor to begin scribbling some of his convoluted schematics or whatever he doodles for fun. She pulls out a nail file and begins touching up her handiwork and contemplates a color change to match her nightclub attire for going to the Iceberg Lounge.

[sblock=Mini   Stats]*Init:* +20  *Def:* +10 (0 ff) *Tough:* +8 (5 Impervious)
*Fort:* +5  *Ref:*   +14  *Will:* +13
*Attack:* Ring: +12  Chain:   +14[/sblock]___________________________________________





Fallen Angel


----------



## jkason (Sep 21, 2010)

*Brick*



Voda Vosa said:


> *"So..." *starts Kaltzov, as he looks around. "Nice establishment. I'll like to have this converrsation overr a cool vodka," the doctor says, taking off his gloves, a process that takes its time. "And we'll need a sheet of paperr and a pencil. Luckily, I carrry that sorrt of things."




Brick gestures for a waitress and places his own drink order with the others: a plain cola.

When they're alone again, he says, "I guess the first thing we need to agree on is which spot's our target. You folks seemed to think the club was the best bet?"


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 21, 2010)

*"Perrhaps I'll suit ourr interrests betterr, since we might find some morre inforrmation. Sadly, ourr frriend Nightwing and his said contacts arre too suspicious of us, orr too bad inforrmed. Actually, I think they don't know a damn thing and arre hoping we find out what they arre unable to."* explains Chaos. *"Being that the rreality, we need inforrmation, and we'll take it out of Penguin's almost-dead beak if it's neccesarry."*


----------



## jkason (Sep 22, 2010)

*Brick*



Voda Vosa said:


> *"Perrhaps I'll suit ourr interrests betterr, since we might find some morre inforrmation. Sadly, ourr frriend Nightwing and his said contacts arre too suspicious of us, orr too bad inforrmed. Actually, I think they don't know a damn thing and arre hoping we find out what they arre unable to."* explains Chaos. *"Being that the rreality, we need inforrmation, and we'll take it out of Penguin's almost-dead beak if it's neccesarry."*




Brick seems about to say something at the image of a beaten-senseless Penguin, but decides to let it go for now.

"Well, if we're looking to be staff, I might be able to get on as a bouncer, or if one of us plans on posing as a patron, I could always play apparent bodyguard.

"And if we decide to try to do some faux-villany, I've got some spare paintball equipment back home that'll do in a pinch to provide some disguising for me."


----------



## knightemplar (Sep 22, 2010)

Crucible is currently cruising around the dance floor flirting with some of the men. She is still keeping an eye on the doctor, but is trying to be inconspicous about it.


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 23, 2010)

Octavia glances at Crucible dancing in the small cleared out space by the jukebox, wondering if any of the scruffy dock workers that appear to make up the clientele of the dive tavern will stop leering and actually join the lone woman.

She remarks to the others, *"I shall stroll right in the front door of the Iceberg Lounge like any other female patron.  Exploring the night club scene in this realm has proven to be intriguing and I rather enjoy it.  A change to more suitable attire will be appropriate however."*

[sblock=Mini   Stats]*Init:* +20  *Def:* +10 (0 ff) *Tough:* +8 (5 Impervious)
*Fort:* +5  *Ref:*   +14  *Will:* +13
*Attack:* Ring: +12  Chain:   +14[/sblock]___________________________________________




Fallen Angel


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 23, 2010)

*"Truly. If our sponsorrs wish to actually DO something they could prrovide us with some suitable outfits."* adds Kaltzov. *"And exactly what's the deal with Batman?"* he asks suddenly.


----------



## jkason (Sep 23, 2010)

*Brick*



perrinmiller said:


> She remarks to the others, *"I shall stroll right in the front door of the Iceberg Lounge like any other female patron.  Exploring the night club scene in this realm has proven to be intriguing and I rather enjoy it.  A change to more suitable attire will be appropriate however."*




"Realm...?" Brick wonders aloud, but the doctor's thought sidetracks him.



Voda Vosa said:


> *"And exactly what's the deal with Batman?"* he asks suddenly.




"I ... well, I don't really know," Brick says. "There's all sorts of rumors, but since there are still people arguing that he never even existed, who the heck knows? I just know there's been no sign of him for a while now."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 23, 2010)

*"So... he's.. Gone?.. Those arre interresting news. It explains why they need us." *Kaltzov drinks a couple of sips of vodka before manning his beard as he debates something in his mind. *"Then we should go first to the Iceberg lounge and find out what is said there about Shadow."*


----------



## Padreigh (Sep 23, 2010)

After an obvious misunderstanding and a brief discussion with the bartender about what "Budweiser" should be and what it shouldn't be, Schmidt has settled down near the others, staring at his beer, as if it had insulted him in some way.

"For me both places are fine. Just let me know where and when and I'll be there. Do we pose as a team, do we go in different groups? What is the plan? Oh, and a contingency plans might be nice, in case someone starts shooting."

Schmidt sniffs at his beer, takes a sip and then puts the glass away, the disgust on his face rather obvious.

"Oh, and do we talk about who is able to do what or shall we just improvise merrily along?"


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 24, 2010)

Octavia stops looking at her polished nails and says, *"If Crucible wears some appropriate attire for revelry and dancing, we can patronize the tavern of this penguin.  Scouting around should not be a problem and any bards or minstrels drinking ale or wine can be easily convinced to share what they know."*

To emphasis her point, the Fallen Angel gives the others a friendly and pleasant smile, her 'pretty girl next door' look.  Having said her mind, her features return a normal expression of disinterest, like her idea was all that was needed to be discussed and further debate is unnecessary. 

_<<Please do not read too much into her IC attitude, they do not reflect my OOC attitudes at all. >>_

[sblock=Mini   Stats]*Init:* +20  *Def:* +10 (0 ff) *Tough:* +8 (5 Impervious)
*Fort:* +5  *Ref:*   +14  *Will:* +13
*Attack:* Ring: +12  Chain:   +14[/sblock]___________________________________________




Fallen Angel


----------



## Padreigh (Sep 24, 2010)

"While ministrels and bards might be in short supply ... and proper ale propably as well" ,another poisonous glare at his beer, "I generally agree. People tend to be rather talkative when they are in their cups and feel at ease. So it is settled then, yes? When shall we be off? Oh and Brick, if you don't mind, I'd suggest you pretend to be my bodyguard. The other way round would probably not be as believable", Schmidt finishes with a grin.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 24, 2010)

*OOC:*


I will be away until Sunday evening. I will move you then to the Iceberg Lounge if no one objects.


----------



## jkason (Sep 24, 2010)

*Brick*



Padreigh said:


> "While ministrels and bards might be in short supply ... and proper ale propably as well" ,another poisonous glare at his beer, "I generally agree. People tend to be rather talkative when they are in their cups and feel at ease. So it is settled then, yes? When shall we be off? Oh and Brick, if you don't mind, I'd suggest you pretend to be my bodyguard. The other way round would probably not be as believable", Schmidt finishes with a grin.




Brick chuckles. "Works for me," he says. "Honestly, taking and giving hits is my main skill. I just gotta track down my old tux and hope it fits..."



Walking Dad said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> I will be away until Sunday evening. I will move you then to the Iceberg Lounge if no one objects.












*OOC:*


Works for me.


----------



## knightemplar (Sep 24, 2010)

OOC: good for me.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 25, 2010)

*"We arre settled for this then. Let's be off and get apprropiate costumes. I can't go in my laborratorry coat!"* says Dr. Chaos


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 25, 2010)

Octavia stands up ready to go, since the dive bar was never her scene.  She escorts the Doctor out and back their lodgings to prepare for the evening out. 

With a look of anticipation she arrives at the rendezvous, ready for some night club action.[sblock=Octavia's Evening Wear]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock][sblock=Mini   Stats]*Init:* +20  *Def:* +10 (0 ff) *Tough:* +8 (5 Impervious)
*Fort:* +5  *Ref:*   +14  *Will:* +13
*Attack:* Ring: +12  Chain:   +14[/sblock]___________________________________________




Fallen Angel


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 27, 2010)

*OOC:*


Please post what clothes your characters are wearing. Does Octavia hide the wings?







You met again just outside the Iceberg Lounge. A long chain of people is waiting for entrance and four bouncers stand ready to shove unwanted guests away. A big poster advises the today special music guest.


----------



## Padreigh (Sep 27, 2010)

Schmidt stands in front of the lounge, wearing a rather formal tuxedo. While waiting for the rest of the group , and especially for his "bodyguard", he studies the poster and the assembled crowd.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 27, 2010)

The poster advises a group named "La Sombra".


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 27, 2010)

*OOC:*


_Taking a liberty with my companions, but I can edit if they don't like it.  
Her wings are de-materialized at this moment.  But she is wearing the spiked collar. _






Octavia steps out of the car with Crucible and the Doctor, like a rich playboy (despite his looks ) with a hot chick on each arm.  As they make their way to the head of the line, bypassing the queue itself, they come to stand in front of the bouncer screening entries.

She looks at the bouncer waiting for him to just wave them through.  But after a moment she says, *"Well?  We are important people and they are waiting for us to go inside, are you going to let us in?"*

_<<Taking 10 on Diplomacy(+11) for a 21, when it is time.  This is not a Bluff since everything she said is true.>>_

[sblock=Mini   Stats]*Init:* +20  *Def:* +10 (0 ff) *Tough:* +8 (5 Impervious)
*Fort:* +5  *Ref:*   +14  *Will:* +13
*Attack:* Ring: +12  Chain:   +14[/sblock]___________________________________________





Fallen Angel


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 27, 2010)

Perhaps the Doctor's suit was rather "common" but his escorts draw the eye in a tremendously effective way. 
Kaltzov smiled, with a chick under each arm. Female minions like them were the best!


----------



## jkason (Sep 27, 2010)

*Brick*

Brick finally shows up after the others, his own tux was probably a little tighter than it probably should have been, but the fit merely pointed to his wealth of muscle, not a bad thing for a bodyguard. 

"Sorry I'm late," he whispers to Schmidt. "Had to park the cycle out of sight and change nearby, or I'd have been a mess. Lead the way, 'boss.' "


----------



## knightemplar (Sep 27, 2010)

Crucible plays up the beautiful arm candy, by hugging his arm and playing with the hair just above his ear. Crucible would have changed into a black and red sexy evening dress. If we did  not have time to change, she would still wearing the dark red business suit from earlier.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 28, 2010)

The bodyguard smiles at Octavia's words and steps aside to let them pass, despite some grumbling from the line. As you make your way to the inside, you notice one bouncer speaking into his headset.

Schmidt and Brick are still outside...


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 28, 2010)

Octavia looks around the nightclub's interior with an almost hungry look and a sensual smirk.  She is ready to play the part of a regular in the nightclub scene.  

Leaving the Doctor to his own devices, the 'pimp daddy' guise no longer needed since they are inside, she lets go of his arm and takes Crucible's hand. *"Come with me to the dance floor, we can start there."*

She reasons two more hot women on the dance floor will attract attention, but not be suspicious. 

[sblock=Mini   Stats]*Init:* +20  *Def:* +10 (0 ff) *Tough:* +8 (5 Impervious)
*Fort:* +5  *Ref:*   +14  *Will:* +13
*Attack:* Ring: +12  Chain:   +14[/sblock]___________________________________________




Fallen Angel


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 28, 2010)

Chaos searches for a table, or pretends to do so, as he tries to notice anyone familiar, or at least infamous.
_
Taking 20 on a notice check for a 24_


----------



## Padreigh (Sep 28, 2010)

Schmidt whispers: "Actually I was hoping that you could ... clear the way, so to speak. It has been a while that I went to a club and I am pretty sure things changed since then. I am certain you know better how to speak with those bouncers."

ooc: Since Schmidt is not a local and wasn't in a club since the early 1930s I'll leave the talking to Brick for now.


----------



## jkason (Sep 28, 2010)

*Brick*



Padreigh said:


> Schmidt whispers: "Actually I was hoping that you could ... clear the way, so to speak. It has been a while that I went to a club and I am pretty sure things changed since then. I am certain you know better how to speak with those bouncers."
> 
> ooc: Since Schmidt is not a local and wasn't in a club since the early 1930s I'll leave the talking to Brick for now.












*OOC:*


This could be interesting, seeing as Brick's only social skill is Intimidate...







"Okay people, out of the way!" Brick bellows, shouldering aside anyone who delays too much. He leads his 'client' to the head of the line. 

"VIP in tow," Brick says to the bouncer, puffing up his chest a bit and glancing about as if to protect him from unseen paparrazzi.

((rolls to follow))


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 28, 2010)

The bouncer sighs and winks Brick and Schmidt through...

Octavia and Crucible gain some interested and some envious glances...

Chaos doesn't notice to many things. Sometimes rich looking people are going up to the balcony (a private area, only to be entered with special permission). The band looks mediteran with a latina lead singer. A firndly waitress comes to him and asks if she can help him finding a table.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 28, 2010)

*"Please dearr."* replies the doctor. After being led to his table, Chaos will wait for something to happen. If nothing seems to happen, he'll try to get to speak with someone.


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 29, 2010)

Octavia takes note that the others found their way into the club and she continues dancing and actually enjoying herself.

While her head is moving to the music, twirling her hair around, she will keep stealing glances in every direction to see if there is anything noteworthy related to their mission.  Paying particular attention to the VIP area when she can.

_<<Take 10 on Notice for 27.>>_

[sblock=Mini   Stats]*Init:* +20  *Def:* +10 (0 ff) *Tough:* +8 (5 Impervious)
*Fort:* +5  *Ref:*   +14  *Will:* +13
*Attack:* Ring: +12  Chain:   +14[/sblock]___________________________________________




Fallen Angel


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 29, 2010)

Octavia cannot spot much of the VIP area. It is above ground behind behind a on-way mirror. But she sees a small corpulent man leaving and moving down to...

Chaos is seated at a nice table near to wall and not very exposed. Soon after he sits down, a small corpulent man in a tuxedo moves to his table.

"Welcome to my club. My name is Oswald Cobblepot. My men informed me of your entrance. Are you here for business?"


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 29, 2010)

*"Most cerrtainly my esteemed host. Allow me to intrroduce myself, I'm Doctor Vladimirr Kaltzov ,physician. Perrhaps you have rread about my exploits? Perrhaps seen my associates overr therre in the dance floorr? I would wish to discuss cerrtain matterrs that rrequirre... what's the worrd... Ah, yes, "prrivacy"." *shoots Kaltzov, trying to impress Penguin with both his speech and his "associates".

Diplomacy: 12


----------



## jkason (Sep 29, 2010)

*Brick*



Walking Dad said:


> The bouncer sighs and winks Brick and Schmidt through...




Brick leads his 'client' into the club, taking a quick visual survey.

"So, I guess the question is whether we meet up with the others or stick to staying separated," Brick says. He notices his female associates on the dance floor and raises an eyebrow. 

"Just in case it matters: I don't dance," he whispers.


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 29, 2010)

Octavia, seeing something interesting, moves up behind Crucible, embracing her around the waist as they dance to whisper in her ear, *"Someone is approaching the Doctor, looks like a nobleman or some rich merchant."*

She whirls away and dances towards the Doctors table.  At the edge of the dance floor she stops dancing and gracefully continues on to the Doctor and the short one in the tuxedo, just catching the tail end of the conversation.

She gives the corpulent man a smile, somewhat mischievous and a little sensual, *"Good evening."* 

[sblock=Mini   Stats]*Init:* +20  *Def:* +10 (0 ff) *Tough:* +8 (5 Impervious)
*Fort:* +5  *Ref:*   +14  *Will:* +13
*Attack:* Ring: +12  Chain:   +14[/sblock]___________________________________________




Fallen Angel


----------



## Padreigh (Sep 29, 2010)

"No worries, I don't dance as well.", Schmidt grins. "One of Doctor Chaos' countrymen made sure that my dancing days are done", he adds almost inaudibly and loses his grin for a second.

"Let's stay away for now. But we'll keep an eye and an ear on them ... maybe something comes up.", he finishes a bit louder.


----------



## knightemplar (Sep 30, 2010)

Following Octavia's cue, she follows behind Octavia and starts listening to the short man and the doctor's conversation.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 30, 2010)

The Penguin isn't much impressed by Chaos' words, but he gets a big smile as Octavia and Crucible approach

"Enchante", he tries to say in french as he tries to take to women's hands to kiss them. If nothing bad happens (), he offers an arm to each of them and starts to go back up. "Please follow me. On the balcony we have a great view, champagne... and privacy."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 30, 2010)

Chaos gestures Crucible and Octavia to follow the Penguin, as he gets up and tags along himself. He makes a slight nod towards Schmidt and Brick.


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 30, 2010)

As the Penguin kisses her hand, Octavia struggles and manages to keep her thoughts from showing in her body language or facial expression, _This one is a toad and __he might try to grab where he should not__. Much worse than hanging on the Doctor's arm._

However she smiles and takes his arm saying, *"Very well, let us adjourn."*  and she takes pleasure in her thoughts, _Great vista?  Do penguins fly I wonder._

_<<I am going to assume somewhere along the line Dr. Chaos properly briefed her on who the players are and what they look like.>>_

[sblock=Mini   Stats]*Init:* +20  *Def:* +10 (0 ff) *Tough:* +8 (5 Impervious)
*Fort:* +5  *Ref:*   +14  *Will:* +13
*Attack:* Ring: +12  Chain:   +14[/sblock]___________________________________________





Fallen Angel


----------



## knightemplar (Sep 30, 2010)

With a slight chuckle, she extends her hand out for him to kiss.  "Parlez Vous Francais?" 

She takes the arm offered and start walking upstairs with him, she runs her free hand through the side tuft of hair over his ear and starts chuckling again. 

OOC: When ever he says anything cute or interesting, she will play along as arm candy. with a Bluff roll of 17.


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 1, 2010)

Privat Area

There are some tables in the private area, but farther away from each other than in the 'common' area. Most are hidden behind movable partitions. The Penguin leads the three of you to the biggest table, near to the panorama 'window', that let's you see the entirety of the Lounge (you can even spot Schmidt and Brick). The Penguin helps the women getting their seats and finally asks Chaos: "So, Doctor Kaltzov, how can we help each other?"


Common Area

A waitress nears Schmidt and Brick. Addressing Schmidt she asks: "Can I help you?"


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 1, 2010)

*"Well Mrr. Cobblepot, I'll go straight to the point here, I myself prreferr the dirrect apprroach. I'm herre to talk about Shadow."* Kaltzov voice goes to a whisper as he says the last sentence. He'll wait to see Cobblepot's reaction before proceeding.


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 1, 2010)

Octavia takes a seat on the couch, legs crossed and sips champagne.  Behind the cover of her shades, she looks around the private area for anything that would appear to be worth snooping into.

_<<Take 10 on Notice for 27>>_

[sblock=Mini   Stats]*Init:* +20  *Def:* +10 (0 ff) *Tough:* +8 (5 Impervious)
*Fort:* +5  *Ref:*   +14  *Will:* +13
*Attack:* Ring: +12  Chain:   +14
*Diplomacy:* +11; *Escape Artist:* +18;
*Notice:* +17; *Sense Motive:* +17 *Stealth:* +16; [/sblock]___________________________________________




Fallen Angel


----------



## jkason (Oct 1, 2010)

*Brick*



Walking Dad said:


> Common Area
> 
> A waitress nears Schmidt and Brick. Addressing Schmidt she asks: "Can I help you?"




"I'd ask how to get my boss into the VIP section, but I think I see what that takes," Brick says with a nod toward Penguin and his 'arm candy.'

"So, just a soda for me. Gotta keep my head straight to do the job, right?"


----------



## Padreigh (Oct 2, 2010)

"I'll have either German beer or wine, either is fine", Schmidt says. He continues keeping a close eye on the other guests, keeping an eye out for anything suspicious.

oocç Taking 10 on Notice. Schmidt is not really sure what he is looking for, but anything that might be linked to Nordic mytholgy, like a Thor Hammer pendant for example, might catch his interest.


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 4, 2010)

Privat Area

"Shadow? Who is this? A new guy? I know someone named Shade. But he has switched sides lately... wait a moment... isn't there an organisation of that name? *Are you here to threaten ME!!!*"
The Pinguin shouts, becoming agitated.

[sblock=Octavia]You notice that the Pinguin pushes a button on his umbrella that leans besides his chair.[/sblock]


Common Area

One of the bouncers from outside comes to Brick's and Schmidt's table. A bigger guy, the size of Brick follows him. He uses a scarf, hat and sunglasses to hide his face and wears gloves.
"Time to go back into the line, big one. Or should my friend here kick you out?"


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 4, 2010)

Octavia clears her throat to draw the Penguin's attention. Then she uncrosses and recrosses her legs, hoping that his lecherous nature will cause him to pause as he tries to catch a glimpse of what might be under her very short skirt.

*"Surely, noble host, thou would not be so uncouth to suggest we are here for a nefarious cause."*  Her smile is playfully mischievous and little coy.

*"Come sit.  Thy worries are for naught.  We wish to partake of the champagne thou so graciously offered before discussing such peasants as those that call themselves SHADOW."*

_<<Diplomacy Check 1d20+11=31. Whoa Nellie! She must have really flashed some skin! >>_

[sblock=Mini   Stats]*Init:* +20  *Def:* +10 (0 ff) *Tough:* +8 (5 Impervious)
*Fort:* +5  *Ref:*   +14  *Will:* +13
*Attack:* Ring: +12  Chain:   +14
*Diplomacy:* +11; *Escape Artist:* +18;
*Notice:* +17; *Sense Motive:* +17 *Stealth:* +16; [/sblock]___________________________________________




Fallen Angel


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 4, 2010)

*"Surrley, as my associate says, we arre not memberrs of said orrganization. They have attempted to kill us all more than once, and we intent to rrepay the favourr, of courrse morre effectively than them."* confirms Chaos.


----------



## Padreigh (Oct 4, 2010)

Walking Dad said:


> Common Area
> 
> One of the bouncers from outside comes to Brick's and Schmidt's table. A bigger guy, the size of Brick follows him. He uses a scarf, hat and sunglasses to hide his face and wears gloves.
> "Time to go back into the line, big one. Or should my friend here kick you out?"




ooc: Is he adressing Brick or both of us? Just in case of trouble Schmidt gets ready to cast Loki's Whispers on the bouncer.


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 5, 2010)

Privat Area

The Pinguin calms down, puts his umbrella down and sits down. He ends up nearer to Octavia. "So, you want to hire some muscle then?"

[sblock=Octavia]You notice that the Pinguin pushes a button on his umbrella that leans besides his chair.[/sblock]


Common Area

The bouncer only addressed Brick and still waits for an answer from him.


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 5, 2010)

Octavia casually removes the Penguin's straying hand from her thigh and gently, but purposefully puts it into his lap, _I want nothing to do with your fowl muscle.  You keep your wings to yourself._

She motions for the Doctor to continue his questions, *"The Doctor has something else to parley about with thee.  Wouldst thou pour some champagne for us whilst we listen?"*  Referring to herself and Crucible.

[sblock=Mini   Stats]*Init:* +20  *Def:* +10 (0 ff) *Tough:* +8 (5 Impervious)
*Fort:* +5  *Ref:*   +14  *Will:* +13
*Attack:* Ring: +12  Chain:   +14[/sblock]___________________________________________




Fallen Angel


----------



## jkason (Oct 5, 2010)

*Brick*



Walking Dad said:


> One of the bouncers from outside comes to Brick's and Schmidt's table. A bigger guy, the size of Brick follows him. He uses a scarf, hat and sunglasses to hide his face and wears gloves.
> "Time to go back into the line, big one. Or should my friend here kick you out?"




Brick frowns, glancing to Schmidt, before saying, "Guess I'm missing something. I got a job here, and neither one of us has caused any trouble, so what's with all the hubbub?"


----------



## knightemplar (Oct 5, 2010)

Crucible also makes sure the Penguin's hands do not wander too far, while her attention is on Doctor Chaos.


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 6, 2010)

Privat Area

The Pinguin winks a waitress to pour some champagne into the ladies glasses as he waits for the Doctor's answer.


Common Area



jkason said:


> Brick frowns, glancing to Schmidt, before saying, "Guess I'm missing something. I got a job here, and neither one of us has caused any trouble, so what's with all the hubbub?"




"The problem, pal, is that I will be fired, if I let everyone in. So you have to either leave, or give me a good reason why my boss would like you to skip the line."
He is careful not to address Schmidt.


----------



## jkason (Oct 6, 2010)

*Brick*



Walking Dad said:


> "The problem, pal, is that I will be fired, if I let everyone in. So you have to either leave, or give me a good reason why my boss would like you to skip the line."
> He is careful not to address Schmidt.




"If you've been paying attention--and any good security does--you'll know there's a muckity-muck in a confab with Pengy over in the VIP section" Brick says, pointing in that general direction. "Well this--" here he points to Schmidt-- "Is his right hand. And I'm his personal security. You want to tell Pengy his guests and their personell aren't welcome, be my guest."

((OOC: Rolls below. Since 1-10 on a hero point reroll counts as 10, his second roll is actually a 20)).


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 6, 2010)

*OOC:*


Brick cannot see into the VIP section. It is behind a one-way mirror. Please change your post accordingly. (Just a bit of the description. The gereral theme is just right.)


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 6, 2010)

*"My dearr Mr, we seem to share a common enemy. At the moment I have all the muscle I need, howeverr, I need inforrmation as to wherre to dirrect my justified angerr. Do you have any intelligence about Shadow that you can sharre? We know something, perrhaps you alrready know it..."* half-explains the doc.


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 7, 2010)

Common Area

The bouncer grudgingly nods and moves away, taking the strange giant with him. A waitress asks for their orders.


Private Area

The Penguin just begins to raise his voice as the eyes of the stylized birdhad on the handle of his umbrella starts to blink red. "Just a moment. A small disturbance that requires my attention."

A few minutes later he returns and points through the window at Brick and Schmidt: "Are these gentlemen with you?"


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 7, 2010)

Octavia continues to sip her champagne and remains seated on the sofa, edging closer to Crucible and subtly encouraging her to do the same, closing the gap between them and leaving no room for the Penguin to sit. 

By remaining seated she intentionally knows not what their host speaks of.

[sblock=Mini   Stats]*Init:* +20  *Def:* +10 (0 ff) *Tough:* +8 (5 Impervious)
*Fort:* +5  *Ref:*   +14  *Will:* +13
*Attack:* Ring: +12  Chain:   +14[/sblock]___________________________________________





Fallen Angel


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 7, 2010)

*"Ehm yes, they arre my muscle. Didn't you thought I'll just get in herre without prroperr prrotection don't you?"* replies Chaos


----------



## jkason (Oct 7, 2010)

*Brick*



Walking Dad said:


> Common Area
> 
> The bouncer grudgingly nods and moves away, taking the strange giant with him. A waitress asks for their orders.




"Just a soda for me, and german beer or wine for the boss," Brick says.


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 8, 2010)

Private Area

The Penguin looks at his subtly occupied seat. "Doctor, maybe one of your girls could go down and invite the two to us?" He orders more than asks.

        *GM:*  Nice weekend. Will be back on Sunday evening.


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 8, 2010)

Octavia smiles slyly and nods.  Turning to Crucible she gives her a look that says, _shall we?_

Then she carefully stands up to make sure the lecherous Penguin (and the Doctor too, for that matter) don't get a peek underneath her very short skirt to see if she is wearing anything underneath.

Then she'll walk sedately, with that swaying of hips that men appear to enjoy staring at, and make her way to the door.  Exiting our just far enough to be seen, Octavia will make a come hither gesture to the other members of their crew and await for them to make their way up.  If any guards or staff try to stop them she'll use her diplomatic wiles to convince them otherwise.

_<<Take 10 on Diplomacy for 21>>_

[sblock=Mini   Stats]*Init:* +20  *Def:* +10 (0 ff) *Tough:* +8 (5 Impervious)
*Fort:* +5  *Ref:*   +14  *Will:* +13
*Attack:* Ring: +12  Chain:   +14
*Diplomacy:* +11; *Escape Artist:* +18;
*Notice:* +17; *Sense Motive:* +17 *Stealth:* +16; [/sblock]___________________________________________




Fallen Angel


----------



## knightemplar (Oct 10, 2010)

Crucible slowly unwraps her arm from Oswald, and sexily gets up after Octavia. When she reaches the door, she looks back longingly at him and blows him a kiss. She then disappears out of the room. Knowing that the men can still see them through the window of the VIP area, she still continues the sexy motions down the stair.


----------



## Padreigh (Oct 10, 2010)

Seeing Octavia's gesture, Doctor Schmidts stands up and turns to Brick.
"Seems we are invited to the VIP area. Let us go, shall we?"

Schmidt walks up the stairs past the women, enters the VIP area and nods at the Penguin.
"Good evening. I am Doctor Schmidt. And you must be the proprietor of this establishment?"


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 11, 2010)

"Yes, I'm your dear host, Oswald C. Cobblepot.

Are these the last of your associates in my club, Doctor?" The Penguin asks, sitting down again. He seems to wait for Octavia and Crucible to join him.


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 11, 2010)

Octavia returns with the other two and follows them into the VIP area, sipping champagne as she returns to the sofa.  She sits down again and crosses her legs, making sure the skirt is pulled down enough in the process.

_<<OOC: Not sure where Crucible was going, but we were just getting our companions and returning. At least that's what I thought. So maybe she can be assumed to come back as well.>>_

[sblock=Mini   Stats]*Init:* +20  *Def:* +10 (0 ff) *Tough:* +8 (5 Impervious)
*Fort:* +5  *Ref:*   +14  *Will:* +13
*Attack:* Ring: +12  Chain:   +14
*Diplomacy:* +11; *Escape Artist:* +18;
*Notice:* +17; *Sense Motive:* +17 *Stealth:* +16; [/sblock]___________________________________________




Fallen Angel


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 11, 2010)

*"Surrely."* states Chaos. *"Should we prroceed?"*


----------



## knightemplar (Oct 11, 2010)

Crucible follows Octavia back to the table and sits right by Oswald. She wraps her left arm up in his arm, then with her right hand starts playing with his hair tufts. 

OOC: I was following you, I thought we had to go down further for the boys to see us.


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 12, 2010)

As the Penguin opens his mouth to speak, you hear screams from the common area. You can just see a dark portal closing behind a trio of dark-clad shapes.

The first is warped in black fire and hovers in the air.

The second is very big and well muscled.

The third looks normal but also flies. A black nimbus swirls around his right hand.

SHADOW has arrived.

[sblock=ooc]
Time for some action. Please post your initial reactions together with an initiative roll.[/sblock]


----------



## Padreigh (Oct 12, 2010)

Schmidt takes cover and then casts "Heimdall's Brynne".

OOC: As soon as spell is cast, Toughness save changes to "+9 Impervious"


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 12, 2010)

Still on the sofa when the excitement starts, is deliberately slow to react by a half second, standing up and staying behind the others while everyone's attention is focused on the one way glass to see the trio arrive.

She winks into invisibility as soon as it is apparent that the club crashers are those SHADOW #@$&!. Tilting the contents of her champagne down the back of the distracted Penguin's neck inside his shirt and jacket, she lets the flute fall to the floor as she moves into action.

Octavia makes her way towards the door, but before leaving the crowd of the others in the VIP lounge fires a beam of divine energy from her ring at the one with a nimbus in his hand.  Then she continues out the door and to the side moving along the balcony away from the VIP area. 

[Sblock=Actions]Initiative (1d20+20=32) Probably 1st.
*Free Action:* Turn Invisible
*Standard Action:* Ranged Attack: Ring: Divine Energy (1d20+12=29) Blast 5 with Deadly Aim
*Move Action:* Get out of the VIP lounge and away from the others and from where she fired from.  Shoot and scoot![/Sblock][sblock=Mini   Stats]*Init:* +20  *Def:* +10 (0 ff) *Tough:* +8 (5 Impervious)
*Fort:* +5  *Ref:*   +14  *Will:* +13
*Attack:* Ring: +12  Chain:   +14
*Diplomacy:* +11; *Escape Artist:* +18;
*Notice:* +17; *Sense Motive:* +17 *Stealth:* +16; [/sblock]___________________________________________




Fallen Angel


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 12, 2010)

*“Well misterr Cobblestone, we might need to leave ourr actions speak for ourrselves.” *Says Kaltzov, and starts fastening his Chaos bending gloves.

Initiative: 7


----------



## jkason (Oct 12, 2010)

*Brick*

"Thank goodness," Brick mutters, dropping his tux jacket to the floor and yanking off his tie, as well. "Finally no more talking and monkey suits." 

He moves out from the VIP section and leaps toward the musclebound intruder.

(rolls to follow)









*OOC:*


The tux removal is just fluff; if it actually impacts his actions, leave the stuff on.  Exiting VIP and Leaping to the big guy (I think his leap score should mean he can do it all with a single move action) and, if he still has an action, using penetrating strike attack (9).


----------



## knightemplar (Oct 13, 2010)

Waiting for Dr. Chaos to activate his gravity field on one of the fliers, Crucible will aim towards the other flier as she recites the words and makes the mystic motions for her mystic snare spell. 

Initiative: 9 will hold for Dr. Chaos
Snare: 24 


[sblock= Mini Stats]

Abilities: STR: 16 (+3) DEX: 14 (+2) CON: 16 (+3) INT: 10 (+0) WIS: 10 (+0) CHA: 18 (+4) 

Skills: Bluff 4 (+13 w/attractive), Intimidate 4 (+8), Knowledge: Arcane Lore 8 (+8), Knowledge: Business 4 (+4); Knowledge: Theology & Philosophy 4 (+4), Notice 4 (+4), Sense Motive 4 (+4), 

Feats: Attractive, Diehard, Fearsome Presence 5 (25 ft DC 15), Lionheart, Precise Shot,

Powers: 
Demonic Speech & Comprehension: Comprehend 3 (speak and understand all human languages, anyone understands no matter the language). Total cost: 5 (2 points per rank and -1 point for broad type human only). 
Demonic Flight: Flight 3 (2,500 mph Power Loss when wings are bound). Total Cost: 3 (2 points per rank -1 points per rank for power loss)
Demonic Fire: Hellfire Control 9 (Hellfire Flames Blast 9) /Alternate Power Hellfire Sword - Strike 9. Total Cost 19 (2 points per rank + 1 point for Alternate Power)
Demonic Resistance: Immunity 10 (Life Support, Fire); Total Cost 10
Demonic Warping: Insubstantial 4 (Incorporeal - flaw Tiring, Mental & Magic still affect her in Insubstantial)/Alternate Power: Teleport 6 (20 miles, extra accurate - flaw tiring); Total Cost 17 (Insubstantial 5 points per rank, -1 for Tiring flaw so 4 points per rank +1 point for Alternate Power) 
Demonic Skin: Protection 7 (Impervious). Total Cost: 14 (1 point per rank +1 per rank for Impervious). 
Mystic Senses: Supersenses (Mystical Awareness); Total Cost 1 point.

Witchcraft: Magic 9 (flaw Power Loss if unable to freely speak and gesture)/Alternate Power: Mystic Bindings - Snare 9/Alternate Power: Mystic Fog - Obscure 9/Alternate Power: Mystic Blast - Blast 9 Total Cost 11 ( 2 points per rank -1 per rank for power loss +2 Alternate Powers)

Combat: Attack +6 Defense 14 Init +0

Saves: Toughness +7 (7 Impervious) Fortitude +8 Reflex +2 Will +0

[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 15, 2010)

Round 1

Octavia makes her way towards the door, but before leaving the crowd of  the others in the VIP lounge fires a beam of divine energy from her ring  at the one with a nimbus in his hand. He shrieks and holds his left arm. Then she continues out the door  and to the side moving along the balcony away from the VIP area. 
Schmidt takes cover and then casts "Heimdall's Brynne".
"Thank goodness," Brick mutters, dropping his tux jacket to the floor and yanking off his tie, as well. "Finally no more talking and monkey suits." 
 He moves out from the VIP section and leaps toward the musclebound intruder. His first blow misses.
*“Well misterr Cobblestone, we might need to leave ourr actions speak for ourrselves.” *Says Kaltzov, and starts fastening his Chaos bending gloves.
Waiting for Dr. Chaos to activate his gravity field on one of the  fliers, Crucible will aim towards the other flier as she recites the  words and makes the mystic motions for her mystic snare spell. Her snares simply pass through his non-solid form.
In return 'Darkfire' shoots a jet of dark flames to her at the VIP section, but she stands immune to the dark flame.
The brute punches brick to no effect. Confused he looks at his fists.

[sblock=ooc]http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2661285/
Please ad your current saves and health to your posts.

Nimb toughness vs 23 (1d20+6=16)



'nimbus' - 1 hurt, stunned (no longer after the round)
darkfire -
brute - 


Octavia -
Schmidt -
Brick - 
Crucible - 
Chaos - 
[/sblock]

ooc: Hero's turn.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 15, 2010)

Kaltzov phases out of existence and then reappears in a burst of chaotic energy, amidst the two flying enemies, before activating his gravity field, catching the two hovering foes in it, and pushing them to crash to the ground. 


*Attack: Kaltzov Chaos Bender +9, dmg +9
Def: +9 To: +9 F: +5 R: +5 W: +4 Init: +2*
Weight added to encumbrance under higher gravity condition: 12,800 lb (6 tons). If this exceeds the target’s maximum carrying capacity, he falls prone and cannot move without making a Strength check (DC 19). A successful check allows the target to take a standard or move action (but not both). Normal movement is restricted to crawling 5 feet per move action.


----------



## jkason (Oct 15, 2010)

*Brick*

"Yeah, I'm not as soft as you're probably used to picking on," Brick says to the brute. He takes another swing, but once again can't manage to connect.

"Stay still, will you?"


[sblock=Saves and Health]
Health: Healthy

Defense: 18

Saves: Toughness +10 (Impervious, Tradeoff: Defense) Fortitude +9 Reflex +2 Will +1[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 16, 2010)

Still invisible she spreads her wings to fly in and whip her chain at the nimbus hoping to lash him good.

[Sblock=Actions]*Free Action:* Materialize Chain
*Standard Action:* Melee Attack: Chain (1d20+14=23) Strike 4 with Deadly Aim
*Move Action:* Close within 10ft, strike and move back out again at a different angle.[/Sblock][sblock=Mini    Stats]*Init:* +20  *Def:* +10 (0 ff) *Tough:* +8 (5 Impervious)
*Fort:* +5  *Ref:*   +14  *Will:* +13
*Attack:* Ring: +12  Chain:   +14
*Diplomacy:* +11; *Escape Artist:* +18;
*Notice:* +17; *Sense Motive:* +17 *Stealth:* +16; [/sblock]___________________________________________





Fallen Angel


----------



## knightemplar (Oct 17, 2010)

Crucible tries to extinquish the dark flame around her, so the club will not catch on fire. Roll: 7 at the same time, she will start yelling at the mortals to "Run! Get out of the Club!"

If she gets the opportunity to do so, she will if she can suppress the dark flaming form of her opponent also. Roll: 22

[sblock=Stats]

PL: 9 (135pp) 

Abilities: STR: 16 (+3) DEX: 14 (+2) CON: 16 (+3) INT: 10 (+0) WIS: 10 (+0) CHA: 18 (+4) 

Skills: Bluff 4 (+13 w/attractive), Intimidate 4 (+8), Knowledge: Arcane Lore 8 (+8), Knowledge: Business 4 (+4); Knowledge: Theology & Philosophy 4 (+4), Notice 4 (+4), Sense Motive 4 (+4), 

Feats: Attractive, Diehard, Fearsome Presence 5 (25 ft DC 15), Lionheart, Precise Shot,

Powers: 
Demonic Speech & Comprehension: Comprehend 3 (speak and understand all human languages, anyone understands no matter the language). Total cost: 5 (2 points per rank and -1 point for broad type human only). 
Demonic Flight: Flight 3 (2,500 mph Power Loss when wings are bound). Total Cost: 3 (2 points per rank -1 points per rank for power loss)
Demonic Fire: Hellfire Control 9 (Hellfire Flames Blast 9) /Alternate Power Hellfire Sword - Strike 9. Total Cost 19 (2 points per rank + 1 point for Alternate Power)
Demonic Resistance: Immunity 10 (Life Support, Fire); Total Cost 10
Demonic Warping: Insubstantial 4 (Incorporeal - flaw Tiring, Mental & Magic still affect her in Insubstantial)/Alternate Power: Teleport 6 (20 miles, extra accurate - flaw tiring); Total Cost 17 (Insubstantial 5 points per rank, -1 for Tiring flaw so 4 points per rank +1 point for Alternate Power) 
Demonic Skin: Protection 7 (Impervious). Total Cost: 14 (1 point per rank +1 per rank for Impervious). 
Mystic Senses: Supersenses (Mystical Awareness); Total Cost 1 point.
Witchcraft: Magic 9 (flaw Power Loss if unable to freely speak and gesture)/Alternate Power: Mystic Bindings - Snare 9/Alternate Power: Mystic Fog - Obscure 9/Alternate Power: Mystic Blast - Blast 9 Total Cost 11 ( 2 points per rank -1 per rank for power loss +2 Alternate Powers)

Combat: Attack +6 Defense 14 Init +0

Saves: Toughness +7 (7 Impervious) Fortitude +8 Reflex +2 Will +0
Drawbacks: Power Loss (Holy Sites, Uncommon/Major) -3, Vulnerable (vs. Holy, Uncommon/Major) -3,

Abilities 24 + Skills 8 (32 Ranks) + Feats 9 + Powers 80 + Combat 20 + Saves 0 – Drawbacks -6 = 135pp [/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 18, 2010)

*OOC:*


[MENTION=75826]Padreigh[/MENTION]:Waiting for Schmidt's action.

[MENTION=56260]knightemplar[/MENTION]: How does Crucible try to control the fire? Fire Control is none of her powers, but she could stunt the effect with Extra Effort (either from Magic or Hellfire Control). (BTW, Hellfire Controls' standard power is a straight blast, not actuality controlling a flame.)


----------



## Padreigh (Oct 18, 2010)

Schmidt murmurs the words of "Loki's Mistletoe" and a wooden arrow shoots from his hand, heading towards "Nimbus".

OOC: Blast 6, Penetrating


----------



## knightemplar (Oct 19, 2010)

As she spreads out her hands, she seems kind of suprised as the flames do not die down at her command. She will start yelling at the mortals to "Run! Get out of the Club!"




OOC: Didn't realize that. I dont have hero points to be able to survive the extra effort, so I will just pass my action for this round by yelling the warning to the club patrons.


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 20, 2010)

Round 2

Kaltzov phases out of existence and then reappears in a burst of chaotic  energy, amidst the two flying enemies, before activating his gravity  field, catching the two hovering foes in it, and pushing them to crash  to the ground. That was at least the plan, but 'Nimbus' is able to resist most of the graviton field and Darkfire has not enough mass to be really affected.
"Yeah, I'm not as soft as you're probably used to picking on," Brick says to the brute. He takes another swing, but once again can't manage to connect. "Stay still, will you?"
Still invisible Octavia spreads her wings to fly in and whip her chain at the nimbus hoping to lash him good. He seems hurt.
Schmidt murmurs the words of "Loki's Mistletoe" and a wooden arrow shoots from his hand, heading towards "Nimbus", piercing his heart. He dissolves into smoke.
As Crucible spreads out her hands, she seems kind of surprised as the flames  do not die down at her command. She will start yelling at the mortals to  "Run! Get out of the Club!"
Darkfire shoots an accurate bolt of fire at Chaos, his forcefield barely holding.
The brute realizes that Brick is maybe to tough for him and jumps at Chaos, but the gravity field causes him to just land next to him.
?

[sblock=ooc]
Please ad your current saves and health to your posts.

Nimbus str check (1d20+2=21)
Nimbus Toughness vs DC 21 (1d20+6=18)
Nimbus Toughness vs DC 21 (1d20+4=5)
Darkfire Attack vs Chaos (1d20+6=26)
Chaos toughness vs DC 27 (1d20+9=26)
Brute attack vs Chaos (1d20+8=10)

'nimbus' - 2 Bruised & Injured, dead
darkfire -
brute - 
? - 


Octavia -
Schmidt -
Brick - 
Crucible - 
Chaos - 1 Bruised & Injured.
[/sblock]

ooc: Sorry for the delay. Need a notice check from crucible and Schmidt. Hero's turn.


----------



## Padreigh (Oct 20, 2010)

ooc: Action will depend on result of Notice check

Edit: Impressive ... 

Schmidt seems a bit surprised at the efficiency of his attack, but quickly rallies. Trying to stay in cover as good as possible, Schmidt fires another "Mistletoe", this time at the Brute.

Edit: Forgot to name the rolls. But as you can probably guess, the first one is Notice. Having rolled a 1, I didn't even wait for your reply and kept attacking what I can see ...


----------



## jkason (Oct 20, 2010)

*Brick*



Walking Dad said:


> The brute realizes that Brick is maybe to tough for him and jumps at Chaos, but the gravity field causes him to just land next to him.




"Oh, no you don't," Brick says. "Hands off the squishy bossman." He leaps after the brute, bringing both fists down on his back at the base of his neck. While he has him disoriented, he grabs for the brute's wrist to twist around behind him.









*OOC:*


running or leaping charge, whichever gets him there. Since the attack hit, I believe Improved Grab means Brick can initiate a grapple, thus the second check.







[sblock=Saves and Health]
Health: Healthy

Defense: 18 (16 this round from charge)

Saves: Toughness +10 (Impervious, Tradeoff: Defense) Fortitude +9 Reflex +2 Will +1[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 20, 2010)

*"I'm underr attack!"* says Kaltzov.* "How darre you attack a scientist? I'll make you pay!"* The gravity field reverts inside Kaltzov's glove and shoots from it in a concentrated beam towards Darkfire. (Attk: 16 Dmg DC: 25)
*"And you? Well I can get away from you."* Chaos says and he disappears again to reappear next to the Penguin.* "Everrything underr contrrol dearr sirr" * he says to him and then disappears and appears again next to Crucible.


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 20, 2010)

With the last tactic working well, Octavia goes for it again. Working her way around the flanks, this time she lashes Darkfire with her chain while remaining on the lookout for further threats or reinforcements. 

[Sblock=Actions]*Free Action:* Notice (1d20+17=25)
*Standard Action:* Melee Attack: Chain (1d20+14=27) Strike 4 with Deadly Aim
*Move Action:* Close within 10ft, strike and move back out again at a different angle.[/Sblock][sblock=Mini    Stats]*Init:* +20  *Def:* +10 (0 ff) *Tough:* +8 (5 Impervious)
*Fort:* +5  *Ref:*   +14  *Will:* +13
*Attack:* Ring: +12  Chain:   +14
*Health:* Picture of excellent feminine sexuality
*Diplomacy:* +11; *Escape Artist:* +18;
*Notice:* +17; *Sense Motive:* +17 *Stealth:* +16; [/sblock]___________________________________________




Fallen Angel


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 22, 2010)

*GM:*  Hi, because I cannot respond this weekend anyway, I will wait for Crucible's action. There will be an update on Monday, even if I have to NPC her for this round.


----------



## knightemplar (Oct 23, 2010)

Aiming at darkfire, Crucible moves her hand and speaks the forbidden words to launch a mystic blast.

Attack Roll: 21


[sblock=Stats]

PL: 9 (135pp) 

Abilities: STR: 16 (+3) DEX: 14 (+2) CON: 16 (+3) INT: 10 (+0) WIS: 10 (+0) CHA: 18 (+4) 

Skills:  Bluff 4 (+13 w/attractive), Intimidate 4 (+8), Knowledge: Arcane Lore 8 (+8), Knowledge: Business 4 (+4); Knowledge: Theology & Philosophy 4 (+4), Notice 4 (+4), Sense Motive 4 (+4), 

Feats: Attractive, Diehard, Fearsome Presence 5 (25 ft DC 15), Lionheart, Precise Shot,

Powers: 
Demonic Speech & Comprehension: Comprehend 3 (speak and understand all human languages, anyone understands no matter the language). Total cost: 5 (2 points per rank and -1 point for broad type human only). 
Demonic Flight: Flight 3 (2,500 mph Power Loss when wings are bound). Total Cost: 3 (2 points per rank -1 points per rank for power loss)
Demonic Fire: Hellfire Control 9 (Hellfire Flames Blast 9) /Alternate Power Hellfire Sword - Strike 9. Total Cost 19 (2 points per rank + 1 point for Alternate Power)
Demonic Resistance: Immunity 10 (Life Support, Fire); Total Cost 10
Demonic Warping: Insubstantial 4 (Incorporeal - flaw Tiring, Mental & Magic still affect her in Insubstantial)/Alternate Power: Teleport 6 (20 miles, extra accurate - flaw tiring); Total Cost 17 (Insubstantial 5 points per rank, -1 for Tiring flaw so 4 points per rank +1 point for Alternate Power) 
Demonic Skin: Protection 7 (Impervious). Total Cost: 14 (1 point per rank +1 per rank for Impervious).                         
Mystic Senses: Supersenses (Mystical Awareness);  Total Cost 1 point.
Witchcraft: Magic 9 (flaw Power Loss if unable to freely speak and gesture)/Alternate Power: Mystic Bindings - Snare 9/Alternate Power: Mystic Fog - Obscure 9/Alternate Power: Mystic Blast - Blast 9  Total Cost 11 ( 2 points per rank -1 per rank for power loss +2 Alternate Powers)

Combat:  Attack  +6  Defense 14  Init +0

Saves: Toughness +7 (7 Impervious) Fortitude +8 Reflex +2 Will +0
Drawbacks: Power Loss (Holy Sites, Uncommon/Major) -3, Vulnerable (vs. Holy, Uncommon/Major) -3,

Abilities 24 + Skills 8 (32 Ranks) + Feats 9 + Powers 80 + Combat 20 + Saves 0 – Drawbacks -6 = 135pp 



[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 25, 2010)

Round 3

Schmidt seems a bit surprised at the efficiency of his attack, but  quickly rallies. Trying to stay in cover as good as possible, Schmidt  fires another "Mistletoe", this time at the Brute. It scratches abut his arm.
"Oh, no you don't," Brick says. "Hands off the squishy bossman."  He leaps after the brute, bringing both fists down on his back at the  base of his neck. While he has him disoriented, he grabs for the brute's  wrist to twist around behind him.
*"I'm underr attack!"* says Kaltzov.* "How darre you attack a scientist? I'll make you pay!"* The gravity field reverts inside Kaltzov's glove and shoots from it in a concentrated beam towards Darkfire, who can avoid a hit by merely inches.. *"And you? Well I can get away from you."* Chaos says and he disappears again to reappear next to the Penguin.* "Everrything underr contrrol dearr sirr" * he says to him and then disappears and appears again next to Crucible.
With the last tactic working well, Octavia goes for it again. Working  her way around the flanks, this time she lashes Darkfire with her chain  while remaining on the lookout for further threats or reinforcements. The flaming man is still immune versus physical attacks.
Aiming at Darkfire, Crucible moves her hand and speaks the forbidden words to launch a mystic blast. He is able to absorb the attack, but is clearly affected by it.
With a croak, the Penguin falls down, eyes black and bleeding from eyes, ears mouth and nose.
A shadowy shape briefly appears 20ft away, before vanishing again.
A man sized portal appears near Darkfire. He quickly steps through.

[sblock=ooc]
Please ad your current saves and health to your posts.

Crucible notice (1d20+4=7)
Brute toughness DC 21 (1d20+8=20)
Brute toughness DC 24 (1d20+7=12)
Brute toughness DC 24 (GF) (1d20+7=9) (Counts as 19)
Darkfire toughness DC 24 (1d20+6=9)
Darkfire toughness DC 24 (GF) (1d20+6=15) (counts as 25)
Penguin Fortitude save DC 20 (1d20+3=18)

Used GM Fiat to re-roll against Brick's and Crucible's attacks. Both gain a HP.


'nimbus' - 2 Bruised & Injured, dead
darkfire -
brute - 2 Bruised & Injured, stunned, grappled
shadowy shape - 
Shadowgate - 

Penguin - ?

Octavia -
Schmidt -
Brick - +1 HP, grappling
Crucible - +1 HP
Chaos - 1 Bruised & Injured.
[/sblock]

ooc: Need a notice check from everyone. Hero's turn.


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 25, 2010)

Seeing that Darkfire brushed off the chain attack, Octavia intends to shoot a blast of divine energy at him.  Afraid he might slip away, she follows him through the portal and then shoots him. Then she moves around to put distance between herself and her last location when the divine ray was visible.

[Sblock=Actions]*Free Action:* Notice (1d20+17=26)
*Move Action:* Move through the portal and then continue moving after shooting*
Standard Action:* Ranged Attack: Ring (1d20+12=29) Strike 5 with Deadly Aim.[/Sblock][sblock=Mini    Stats]*Init:* +20  *Def:* +10 (0 ff) *Tough:* +8 (5 Impervious)
*Fort:* +5  *Ref:*   +14  *Will:* +13
*Attack:* Ring: +12  Chain:   +14
*Health:* Picture of excellent feminine sexuality
*Diplomacy:* +11; *Escape Artist:* +18;
*Notice:* +17; *Sense Motive:* +17 *Stealth:* +16; [/sblock]___________________________________________




Fallen Angel


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 25, 2010)

[sblock=Octavia]Darkfire used his full round to leave the combat through the portal. If you don't want to follow him, than you cannot attack him.

But Octavia can perceive another target. A shadowy shape, near a table on Drakfire's former position.[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Oct 26, 2010)

*Brick*

"Now be a good boy and take a nap while the grownups clean up your mess, will you?" Brick says, bringing his free fist down on the bruised brute's noggin in an effort to knock him out for later questioning.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 26, 2010)

*"Enough is enough! I will dissect you to instead of interrogate you!"* Chaos mutters and concentrating the gravity around his glove, he shoots a powerfull blast of gravity towards the brute. 

_Notice: 13
Power Blast (+7 attack for 21 dmg): 27 Critical! Lethal damage DC up to 26_

*Dr. Chaos Def 19 Toughness +9 Fort 5 Ref 5 Will 6 Attack +9*


----------



## knightemplar (Oct 26, 2010)

Disappointed that the Darkfire creature left, Crucible calls upon the magic again and unleashes a snare spell at the Brute.


Free Action: Notice 14

Standard Action: Snare Spell against Brute 18

[sblock=Stats]
PL: 9 (135pp) 

Abilities: STR: 16 (+3) DEX: 14 (+2) CON: 16 (+3) INT: 10 (+0) WIS: 10 (+0) CHA: 18 (+4) 

Skills:  Bluff 4 (+13 w/attractive), Intimidate 4 (+8), Knowledge: Arcane Lore 8 (+8), Knowledge: Business 4 (+4); Knowledge: Theology & Philosophy 4 (+4), Notice 4 (+4), Sense Motive 4 (+4), 

Feats: Attractive, Diehard, Fearsome Presence 5 (25 ft DC 15), Lionheart, Precise Shot,

Powers: 
Demonic Speech & Comprehension: Comprehend 3 (speak and understand all human languages, anyone understands no matter the language). Total cost: 5 (2 points per rank and -1 point for broad type human only). 
Demonic Flight: Flight 3 (2,500 mph Power Loss when wings are bound). Total Cost: 3 (2 points per rank -1 points per rank for power loss)
Demonic Fire: Hellfire Control 9 (Hellfire Flames Blast 9) /Alternate Power Hellfire Sword - Strike 9. Total Cost 19 (2 points per rank + 1 point for Alternate Power)
Demonic Resistance: Immunity 10 (Life Support, Fire); Total Cost 10
Demonic Warping: Insubstantial 4 (Incorporeal - flaw Tiring, Mental & Magic still affect her in Insubstantial)/Alternate Power: Teleport 6 (20 miles, extra accurate - flaw tiring); Total Cost 17 (Insubstantial 5 points per rank, -1 for Tiring flaw so 4 points per rank +1 point for Alternate Power) 
Demonic Skin: Protection 7 (Impervious). Total Cost: 14 (1 point per rank +1 per rank for Impervious).                         
Mystic Senses: Supersenses (Mystical Awareness);  Total Cost 1 point.
Witchcraft: Magic 9 (flaw Power Loss if unable to freely speak and gesture)/Alternate Power: Mystic Bindings - Snare 9/Alternate Power: Mystic Fog - Obscure 9/Alternate Power: Mystic Blast - Blast 9  Total Cost 11 ( 2 points per rank -1 per rank for power loss +2 Alternate Powers)

Combat:  Attack  +6  Defense 14  Init +0

Saves: Toughness +7 (7 Impervious) Fortitude +8 Reflex +2 Will +0
Drawbacks: Power Loss (Holy Sites, Uncommon/Major) -3, Vulnerable (vs. Holy, Uncommon/Major) -3,

Abilities 24 + Skills 8 (32 Ranks) + Feats 9 + Powers 80 + Combat 20 + Saves 0 – Drawbacks -6 = 135pp 


[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 27, 2010)

*OOC:*


Still waiting for Schmidt's action ([MENTION=75826]Padreigh[/MENTION]) and an idea how to save Octavia from certain doom...


----------



## Padreigh (Oct 28, 2010)

Schmidt squints his eyes and mumbles some words, almost inaudibly. The shape of a dragon manifests near "The Brute" and snaps at him.

ooc: "Niddhöggr's Bite" (Paralyze 6, Range) at "The Brute"


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 28, 2010)

Round 4

"Now be a good boy and take a nap while the grownups clean up your mess, will you?" Brick says, bringing his free fist down on the bruised brute's noggin in an effort to knock him out for later questioning.
*"Enough is enough! I will dissect you to instead of interrogate you!"* Chaos mutters and concentrating the gravity around his glove, he shoots a powerful blast of gravity towards the brute, hitting his head. The gravimetric energy is to much and the head explodes, showering Brick in blood and brainmatter for a second, before all evidence dissolves in a black mist.

The fight in the lounge is over.

Seeing that Darkfire brushed off the chain attack, Octavia intends to  shoot a blast of divine energy at him.  Afraid he might slip away, she  follows him through the portal....

Other side...

 and then shoots him. Then she moves  around to put distance between herself and her last location when the  divine ray was visible.
Darkfire seems to hardly notice the hit.
Octavia seems to be in some underground lab with reinforced steel walls. A big blond and bearded man looks interested at your arrival. He listens carefully and says to the totally black-clad man: "Shadowgate, close the potal. We have a guest..."

---



[sblock=ooc]
Brute Toughness vs DC 24 (1d20+6=19)
Brute Toughness vs DC 26 (1d20+5=6)
Darkfire Toughness vs DC 23 (1d20+6=26)

Please ad your current saves and health to your posts.


'nimbus' - 2 Bruised & Injured, dead
brute - 3 Bruised & Injured, dead

Penguin - ?

Schmidt -
Brick - +1 HP, grappling
Crucible - +1 HP
Chaos - 1 Bruised & Injured.

---

Other side:

Octavia - +1HP

darkfire - 
shadowy shape - 
Shadowgate - 
"Thor" - 

[/sblock]

ooc: Hero's turn. Schmidt and Crucible may post two rounds worth of actions.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 28, 2010)

Like don Quijote de la Mancha, Chaos risis his finger towards the portal. *"To the portal, and beyond!" *and he teleports next to it, before entering.


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 28, 2010)

Finding herself outnumbered, brings that smile to Octavia's invisible lips as she remembers a previous battle, long in the past, _Oh yes, lovers. Let me f*@# you._ Arousal of the erotic mixture of sex and violence threatens to overwhelm her once more with memories the evil service to the God of Tyranny.  The bloody seduction mingled with death...

As much as the Fallen Angel wants to dance this number alone, some sanity returns and she lashes out at the one called Shadowgate to interrupt his shutting down the gate, _I better not try this on my own_. 

Octavia moves silently as she can to remain mobile and harder to locate assuming that none of them can see her, while attempting to notice if any of these opponents can actually see or track her movements.
[Sblock=Actions]*Free Action:* Notice (1d20+17=18)
*Standard Action:* Melee Attack: Chain (1d20+14=22) Strike 4 with Deadly Aim
*Move Action:* Stealthily close within 10ft, strike and move back out again at a different angle. Stealth (1d20+16=31)[/Sblock][sblock=Mini    Stats]*Init:* +20  *Def:* +10 (0 ff) *Tough:* +8 (5 Impervious)
*Fort:* +5  *Ref:*   +14  *Will:* +13
*Attack:* Ring: +12  Chain:   +14
*Health:* Picture of excellent feminine sexuality
*Diplomacy:* +11; *Escape Artist:* +18;
*Notice:* +17; *Sense Motive:* +17 *Stealth:* +16; [/sblock]___________________________________________





Fallen Angel


----------



## jkason (Oct 28, 2010)

*Brick*









*OOC:*


Octavia was invisible when she went through the portal, wasn't she? So I don't think any of us know she went through?









Walking Dad said:


> The gravimetric energy is to much and the head explodes, showering Brick in blood and brainmatter for a second, before all evidence dissolves in a black mist.




Brick sputters as his enemy's head explodes, then his own temper does the same.

"What is _wrong_ with you people?" he bellows. "You can't just keep killing people like you're a vil--"  He seems to remember his 'cover' at the last second, amending himself: "We're never going to get any information if you keep killing interrogation sources!"



> With a croak, the Penguin falls down, eyes black and bleeding from eyes, ears mouth and nose.




Before he can get any further, Brick finally realizes Penguin's fallen inexplicably. "You and me, we're going to talk," Brick growls in Chaos' direction, but he's already leaping to check on Penguin. "Schmidt, I think we're going to need you over here..."









*OOC:*


Brick isn't trained in Medicine, so I'm not sure if he can make a stabilization check.







[sblock=Saves and Health]Health: Healthy

Defense: 18

Saves: Toughness +10 (Impervious, Tradeoff: Defense) Fortitude +9 Reflex +2 Will +1[/sblock]


----------



## Padreigh (Oct 28, 2010)

"I am a doctor of History, not a veterinarian", Schmidt grumbles. But nevertheless he moves quickly over to the fallen Penguin.

"Are you sure we should save him? Might save Gotham a lot of trouble later on if we just leave him be ..."

Not really waiting for a reply and hoping for the best, Schmidt casts Freya's Gentle Touch on the Penguin, his hand shimmering in a gentle golden light.


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 28, 2010)

*OOC:*


In game terms: The Penguin's Constitution score was drained to zero. He is already dead, and not from normal damage.


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 29, 2010)

*OOC:*


I thought Schmidt could see invisible?

Since I am posting anyway, can I have more of a description of the lab where Octavia is?  Things like windows, doors, clutter to hide behind, lighting, general size.  At this point I am not sure if she can fly in there and she might need to retreat next round if things get hairy.


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 29, 2010)

perrinmiller said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> I thought Schmidt could see invisible?
> ...












*OOC:*


No windows in the 12 ft high room. She can see a closed round vault door 20 ft away. There are some consoles with seats at the sides of the 40 ft x 40 ft room, revealed by the white, sterile light of neon tubes. She also notice that there is no apparent machine that could be the origin of the portal.


----------



## knightemplar (Oct 30, 2010)

As Doc goes for the portal, Crucible will launch herself at the portal also to protect Doc.


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 1, 2010)

Round 5

The lounge

Like don Quijote de la Mancha, Chaos risis his finger towards the portal. *"To the portal, and beyond!" *and he teleports next to it, before entering.
As Doc goes for the portal, Crucible launches herself at the portal also to protect Doc.
Brick sputters as his enemy's head explodes, then his own temper does the same. "What is _wrong_ with you people?" Brick bellows. "You can't just keep killing people like you're a vil--"  He seems to remember his 'cover' at the last second, amending himself: "We're never going to get any information if you keep killing interrogation sources!" Before he can get any further, Brick finally realizes Penguin's fallen inexplicably. "You and me, we're going to talk," Brick growls in Chaos' direction, but he's already leaping to check on Penguin. "Schmidt, I think we're going to need you over here..."
"I am a doctor of History, not a veterinarian", Schmidt grumbles. But nevertheless he moves quickly over to the fallen Penguin.
"Are you sure we should save him? Might save Gotham a lot of trouble later on if we just leave him be ..."
 Not really waiting for a reply and hoping for the best, Schmidt casts  Freya's Gentle Touch on the Penguin, his hand shimmering in a gentle  golden light.
But even his magic isn't enough. These is not a mere wounded person, but a life drained corpse.


Other side...

Chaos and Crucible arrive in a windowless 12 ft high room. They can see a  closed round vault door 20 ft away, the walls made of reinforced steel. There are some consoles with seats  at the sides of the 40 ft x 40 ft room, revealed by the white, sterile  light of neon tubes. They also notice three other persons: Someone who looks like old descriptions of Thor, but with a blond beard, darkfire and another darkclad man. [/COLOR]

Octavia lashes out at the one called Shadowgate to interrupt his shutting down the gate, I better not try this on my own. Her bolt hits and staggers Shadowgate... so he cannot sustain the portal any longer... it instantly fades away! Octavia moves silently as she can to remain mobile and harder to locate assuming that none of them can see her, while attempting to notice if any of these opponents can actually see or track her movements. The big blond man moves his head in her general direction, bu seems not able to see her. Or he is perhaps just occupied by Chaos' and Crucible's appearance.
"You again!" Darkfire snarls and sends a fiery bolt at the doctor, hitting him strongly though his force field.
Shadowgate isn't able to act, while 'Thor' seems to wait for something...

---

[sblock=ooc]
Shadowgate Toughness vs DC 21 (1d20+6=10)
Chaos Toughness vs DC 22 (1d20+9=18) actually only a 17 with his former damage, do 1 additional Bruised & Injured + stun if no HP use.

Please ad your current saves and health to your posts.

Removed dead characters

Schmidt -
Brick - +1 HP

---

Other side:

Chaos - 2 Bruised & Injured, stunned
Crucible - +1 HP
Octavia - +1HP

darkfire - 
shadowy shape - 
Shadowgate - 1 Bruised & Injured, staggered, stunned (not after his action)
"Thor" - 

[/sblock]

ooc: Hero's turn. Schmidt or Crucible could use extra effort to try to re-open the portal, BTW.


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 1, 2010)

No longer alone, Octavia has mixed feelings about what has happened.  Trying to stop Shadowgate has actually had the opposite effect, _Should have let him be and went after Darkfire again.  I may have trapped us all since those two followed me here.__  Well, I would die alone now._

Octavia shoots a divine blast again at Darkfire, _Argh! Not a good shot._  The fallen angel moves around silently after the shot, keeping mobile and trying to keep from being found.

[Sblock=Actions]*Standard Action:* Ranged Attack: Ring (1d20+12=14) Strike 5 with Deadly Aim
*Move Action:* Steathily (1d20+16=35) move around. [/Sblock][sblock=Mini    Stats]*Init:* +20  *Def:* +10 (0 ff) *Tough:* +8 (5 Impervious)
*Fort:* +5  *Ref:*   +14  *Will:* +13
*Attack:* Ring: +12  Chain:   +14
*Health:* Picture of excellent feminine sexuality
*Diplomacy:* +11; *Escape Artist:* +18;
*Notice:* +17; *Sense Motive:* +17 *Stealth:* +16; [/sblock]___________________________________________




Fallen Angel


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 1, 2010)

*"Mommy!I'm taking damage!" *Shrieks the doctor. However his mad resolution pushes him forth. 
*"Kill them all! Kill them now!"* he screams angrily in frustration, unable to react.


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 1, 2010)

*OOC:*


VV, seems you will just take the damage. Do you still have your HP, btw?


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 1, 2010)

_OOC: Yeah, I'm saving it for a little trick further on. _


----------



## jkason (Nov 1, 2010)

*Brick*



Walking Dad said:


> "Are you sure we should save him? Might save Gotham a lot of trouble later on if we just leave him be ..."
> Not really waiting for a reply and hoping for the best, Schmidt casts  Freya's Gentle Touch on the Penguin, his hand shimmering in a gentle  golden light.
> But even his magic isn't enough. These is not a mere wounded person, but a life drained corpse.




"This did not go well," Brick says with a grimace as it becomes clear Penguin's beyond saving, then he looks to the lounge floor just in time to see the portal fading.

"And it just got worse," he says. "I'm not sure if I'm more worried that the Chaos crew are on the other side unsupervised, or that they're on their own. Unless you have a way to track a closed portal?" he asks Schmidt.


----------



## knightemplar (Nov 1, 2010)

Interposing herself between the Dr. and the Darkfire creature, she allows the fire to take her over and blasts Darkfire with hellfire. 

Hellfire Blast: 12


If Darkfire blasts at the Dr. again, I will move myself between them to take the hit since I am immune to fire.


----------



## Padreigh (Nov 2, 2010)

Schmidt seems to stare at seemingly nothing and sweat starts to pour from his brow. 

"I'll try to get that portal open. Get in there and those fools back here"

[sblock=OOC] Extra effort to get this portal open and keep it open, no matter what [/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 3, 2010)

Round 6

The lounge

"This did not go well," Brick says with a  grimace as it becomes clear Penguin's beyond saving, then he looks to  the lounge floor just in time to see the portal fading. "And it just got worse," he says. "I'm  not sure if I'm more worried that the Chaos crew are on the other side  unsupervised, or that they're on their own. Unless you have a way to  track a closed portal?" he asks Schmidt.
Schmidt seems to stare at seemingly nothing and sweat starts to pour from his brow. "I'll try to get that portal open. Get in there and those fools back here." He succeeds as sweat pours from every pore, the dark portal re-opens...


Other side...

Octavia shoots a divine blast again at Darkfire, _Argh! Not a good shot._  The fallen angel moves around silently after the shot, keeping mobile and trying to keep from being found. Surprised she notice that her attack was more successful than she initially thought, as he somes desoriented and more solid.
*"Mommy!I'm taking damage!" *Shrieks Chaos. However his mad resolution pushes him forth.  *"Kill them all! Kill them now!"* he screams angrily in frustration, unable to react.
Interposing herself between the Dr. and the Darkfire creature, Crucible  allows the fire to take her over and blasts Darkfire with magical energy.
Shadowgate uses the opportunity to flee, vanishing literally.
Behind Chaos and Crucible, suddenly a shadowy shape manifests some distance away. A tendril of black energy trying to hit the doctor draining away his life force...
'Thor' looks suddenly at Crucible. Enough of your hiding!" He bellows. To her shock, Octavia becomes visible!

---

[sblock=ooc]
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2747683/
Schmidt can hold open the portal as long as he wishes, but cannot use his magic power for anything else.
Darkfire Toughness vs DC 20 (1d20+6=15)
I changed Crucible's attack from Hellfire to Magic as she has seen that hell fire had no effect.
Darkfire Toughness vs DC 24 (1d20+5=22)
Chaos concentration check (1d20+4=15) failed check to sustain Shield.
Shadow attack (1d20+7=15) hits
Chaos fortitude save (1d20+5=11) failed, takes 8 Con damage!
AP for Thor. Octavaia gains 1 HP, but can no longer use invisibility.

Please ad your current saves and health to your posts.

Removed dead characters

Schmidt - fatigued
Brick - +1 HP

---

Other side:

Chaos - 2 Bruised & Injured, -8 Con
Crucible - +1 HP
Octavia - +2 HP

darkfire - 2 Bruised & Injured, stunned (no longer after this round)
shadowy shape - 
Shadowgate - 1 Bruised & Injured, staggered, no longer there!
"Thor" - 

[/sblock]

ooc: Hero's turn. Chaos regains each round on the shadows turn 1 Con.


----------



## jkason (Nov 3, 2010)

*Brick*

"Just hold on, Schmidt. I'll drag those nutters back fast as I can!"[color] Brick says, leaping for the re-opened portal. He steps through and wastes no time in pointing out the exit point.

"Schmidt's holding this thing open, but it won't last long! Get your butts back here before you get them handed to you!" he calls to Chaos' crew.

[sblock=Saves and Health]Health: Healthy

Defense: 18

Saves: Toughness +10 (Impervious, Tradeoff: Defense) Fortitude +9 Reflex +2 Will +1[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 3, 2010)

Kaltzov turns to see the shadowy figure behind him. He growls as he rises his shield again. Pointing at it with his glove, he utters. "Die!" Two beams of energy fly towards the shadowy figure!

*Power attack!(-3 attack, +3 dmg) Fails, using HP to reroll: I hope a 19 is good, DC: 27.
Using another HP to recover from 1 bruised and 1 injured.
*


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 3, 2010)

Popping back into visibility and unable to return, has angered Octavia.  Pagan deities are not her favorite people and this blond one is no exception, *"Blondy, I might have something to fix your wagon."*  She looks for Inspiration on how to deal with him.

[Sblock=Actions]Spend a Hero Point for Inspiration, but I am not sure if I am doing that right.  I assume it's a free action, so I will take my turn after the results.[/Sblock][sblock=Mini    Stats]*Init:* +20  *Def:* +10 (0 ff) *Tough:* +8 (5 Impervious)
*Fort:* +5  *Ref:*   +14  *Will:* +13
*Attack:* Ring: +12  Chain:   +14
*Health:* Picture of excellent feminine sexuality
*Diplomacy:* +11; *Escape Artist:* +18;
*Notice:* +17; *Sense Motive:* +17 *Stealth:* +16; [/sblock]___________________________________________





Fallen Angel


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 3, 2010)

*OOC:*


Received my Inspiration.  @Voda Vosa; you still have a move action yes? Use it to get back through the portal.





After receiving some divine inspiration, Octavia calls to her companions, *"Bloody hell, this god will kill us!  We CANNOT win, head back for the portal now!"* 

She heads towards the portal taking one more shot at Darkfire as she does. 

[Sblock=Actions]*Free Action:* Speech
*Standard Action:* Ranged Attack: Ring (1d20+12=23) Strike 5 with Deadly Aim
*Move Action:* Fly through the portal[/Sblock][sblock=Mini    Stats]*Init:* +20  *Def:* +10 (0 ff) *Tough:* +8 (5 Impervious)
*Fort:* +5  *Ref:*   +14  *Will:* +13
*Attack:* Ring: +12  Chain:   +14
*Health:* Picture of excellent feminine sexuality
*Diplomacy:* +11; *Escape Artist:* +18;
*Notice:* +17; *Sense Motive:* +17 *Stealth:* +16; [/sblock]___________________________________________




Fallen Angel


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 3, 2010)

The doctor falls back, pursing the portal. *"Almost therre!"*


----------



## knightemplar (Nov 3, 2010)

Holding for Octavia and the Doctor to get through the portal. I am laying constant hellfire down across the floor to discourage pursuers.


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 4, 2010)

The last thing the heroes saw as they retreated through the portal was the falling Darkfire and the vanishing Shadow Shape.

You all hear the laughter of 'Thor' as the heavy sweating Schmidt lets the portal go. It quickly snaps back to nothing, leaving you in the burning lounge with the dead Penguin. Outside you hear the firemen approach.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 4, 2010)

*"Well that was close." *says Chaos. "Now gatherr arround me, we have to leave. I prresume he's dead isn't he? A petty, we could have used him. I'll teleporrt us out of here, then we can decide what to do." If everyone complies, Chaos will use his teleportation devices to teleport the entire crew back to his hotel room.


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 4, 2010)

Octavia notes the fact the doctor is somewhat damaged, but says nothing. She is still annoyed at running in a pagan god and is a little worried that she now has issues with those megalomaniacs. She steps next to Dr. Chaos for the teleportation, muttering under her breath, "Fornicating, egotistical, controlling, incestuous and inbred, conceited, ... " 

Eventually she subsides into stewing in her own troubled thoughts but finally shrugs, *"At least that parting shot at Darkfire probably sent him his maker.  So, the fat fowl is no longer living?"* 

[sblock=Mini    Stats]*Init:* +20  *Def:* +10 (0 ff) *Tough:* +8 (5 Impervious)
*Fort:* +5  *Ref:*   +14  *Will:* +13
*Attack:* Ring: +12  Chain:   +14
*Health:* Picture of excellent feminine sexuality
*Diplomacy:* +11; *Escape Artist:* +18;
*Notice:* +17; *Sense Motive:* +17 *Stealth:* +16; [/sblock]___________________________________________




Fallen Angel


----------



## Padreigh (Nov 4, 2010)

"Let us get out of here. Doctor, do you have any ... I don't know ... gimmick that can wipe surveillance gear and such? I don't know if the Penguin had something like that, but better safe than in the 6 o'clock news."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 4, 2010)

*"Unforrtunately no, doctorr. Howeverr, if we werre capturred in the film, we'll be the herroes, fighting off the foul agents of SHADOW!"* jokes Kaltzov as he finishes some last moment adjustments to his device.


----------



## jkason (Nov 4, 2010)

*Brick*



Voda Vosa said:


> *"Unforrtunately no, doctorr. Howeverr, if we werre capturred in the film, we'll be the herroes, fighting off the foul agents of SHADOW!"* jokes Kaltzov as he finishes some last moment adjustments to his device.




"Yes, heroes who blow up peoples' heads. Just what Gotham needs," Brick grumbles as he gathers near the others for a quick retreat.


----------



## Padreigh (Nov 4, 2010)

"I don't know, Brick", Schmidt says as he prepares himself for the teleport. "I studied this ... Batman everyone talks about a bit and maybe this city would be a lot safer if he had put a bullet through the Joker's or the Penguin's brain instead of allowing them to murder and pillage again and again. One can be too lenient, you know."


----------



## knightemplar (Nov 6, 2010)

Crucible will stand there next to the Doctor, ready for him to throw the teleportation device.


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 6, 2010)

Octavia moves next to Khatsov and says, *"Yes, let's leave.  This club has lost its appeal.  We can always go dancing somewhere else."* 

[sblock=Mini    Stats]*Init:* +20  *Def:* +10 (0 ff) *Tough:* +8 (5 Impervious)
*Fort:* +5  *Ref:*   +14  *Will:* +13
*Attack:* Ring: +12  Chain:   +14
*Health:* Picture of excellent feminine sexuality
*Diplomacy:* +11; *Escape Artist:* +18;
*Notice:* +17; *Sense Motive:* +17 *Stealth:* +16; [/sblock]___________________________________________




Fallen Angel


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 8, 2010)

On Chaos' command, his device bends the space around you. Only slightly disoriented you appear at the hotel room...

Please continue role-play


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 8, 2010)

*"Hey!" *the scientists says to Brick. *"When you arre able to control the flux of grravitic imput from an non tesla cirrcuit and find a way to rreverrt polarrity frrom a nwetonian conductorr, let me know!"* After the teleportation, the tall Russian lets himself fall on a dusty couch that creaks under his weigh. After a short series of curses in Russian, he sighs heavily. *"Well that didn't went as well as planned, did it?"*


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 8, 2010)

Octavia takes a chair and sits with her right leg crossed over her left, her short skirt barely covering her upper thighs.  She nonchalantly examines the paint on her fingernails and remarks, *"It is possible we took out a few permanently, but I think we were supposed to prevent the fat fowl man from getting himself killed." 

"It would also appear that a pagan god is working as part of this SHADOW group.  We will have to deal with him at some point.  Anyone know where the mighty god-slayer sword can be found?"* 

[sblock=Mini    Stats]*Init:* +20  *Def:* +10 (0 ff) *Tough:* +8 (5 Impervious)
*Fort:* +5  *Ref:*   +14  *Will:* +13
*Attack:* Ring: +12  Chain:   +14
*Health:* Picture of excellent feminine sexuality
*Diplomacy:* +11; *Escape Artist:* +18;
*Notice:* +17; *Sense Motive:* +17 *Stealth:* +16; [/sblock]___________________________________________




Fallen Angel


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 8, 2010)

Kaltzov points at Octavia with an accusing finger.* "I suppose that was irrony? Good job my dearr you have bested yourrself... No wait, you arre actually speaking serriously? Rreally? A God slayerr sworrd?  Pfff!!" *the russian laughs.* "We simply cut his minions down, I mean, imprrision them, heh"* a shy smile towards Brick, and the scientists continues his muttering. *"and that'll be all. He is not the thrreat, his orrganization is. Speaking of orrganization, what was the otherr tarrget? Some rruffian crrime lorrd, was it not? "*


----------



## Padreigh (Nov 8, 2010)

"If he really is Thor, we need a serpent, not a sword", the tired Schmidt mumbles, half asleep.

"And yes, some second rate crimelord was target number 2."


----------



## jkason (Nov 8, 2010)

*Brick*

Brick grinds his teeth at Chaos' double-speak excuse; it's clear his trust of the man is waning. As they begin to discuss the other target, however, he begrudgingly lets the conflict go for the moment.

"I suppose we have a pretty public example of why we'd want to help offer protection from Shadow for this thug," Brick says. "With Penguin dead, there's not really anyone to counter any story that we were being hired on by him and want payback now."


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 9, 2010)

*GM:*  If you are not sure what to do next, or need more information, Brick has still the cell to contact Oracle.


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 9, 2010)

Octavia looks at the Doctor with narrowed eyes, *"I have dealt with those serpent tongued, arrogant, and manipulating deities before, twas never a pleasant assignation.  I was not aware this realm had any that still interfered in the affairs of mortals." 

"Best way to deal with a troublesome god is to quest for the mythical sword and remove the demon fornicator's head from his shoulders."* 

Since Brick is touching on the subject of killing, she looks straight at him, *"Unless you have access to some of those nuclear bombards thy nobles of this country are always prattling about.  Thou couldst open the portal once more and catapult it through. Mayhaps his Divineness can journey to Hades and stay there."*








*OOC:*


I think we know what we are supposed to do next, as Khatsov suggested.





[sblock=Mini    Stats]*Init:* +20  *Def:* +10 (0 ff) *Tough:* +8 (5 Impervious)
*Fort:* +5  *Ref:*   +14  *Will:* +13
*Attack:* Ring: +12  Chain:   +14
*Health:* Picture of excellent feminine sexuality
*Diplomacy:* +11; *Escape Artist:* +18;
*Notice:* +17; *Sense Motive:* +17 *Stealth:* +16; [/sblock]___________________________________________





Fallen Angel


----------



## jkason (Nov 9, 2010)

*Brick*

Brick actually chuckles. "I can barely afford the payments on my bike," he says. "Let alone a nuclear aresenal."

"Before we do anything, though, we should contact the GPD, let them know what exactly went down, since they're likely having to clean up after us as we speak."









*OOC:*


ETA: moved ooc into speech per request.


----------



## knightemplar (Nov 9, 2010)

Crucible goes next door to her room, as she changes clothes. She shakes her head at her tailored ensemble that was ruined by those thugs, and then the clothes are thrown across the room. 

She is not happy. 

Picking out a new outfit, she puts it on and rejoins the group in the other room.


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 10, 2010)

Octavia shrugs at Brick's answer about not having any nukes, "Pity. Questing for the sword it shall be then." 

As Brick mentions contacting GPD about cleaning up a mess, she considers, "I believe the authorities were riding up as we departed, so they are probably aware.  Since thy people like sports, thou shouldst report victory with the score three and half to nil, four and half if thou counts the fat fowl man." She is still examining her nails with some scrutiny to find any chips or scratches in the paint.

[sblock=Mini    Stats]*Init:* +20  *Def:* +10 (0 ff) *Tough:* +8 (5 Impervious)
*Fort:* +5  *Ref:*   +14  *Will:* +13
*Attack:* Ring: +12  Chain:   +14
*Health:* Picture of excellent feminine sexuality
*Diplomacy:* +11; *Escape Artist:* +18;
*Notice:* +17; *Sense Motive:* +17 *Stealth:* +16; [/sblock]___________________________________________




Fallen Angel


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 10, 2010)

Kaltzov stretches his arms, *"Well, if we arre going to get to that gang's base, I'll need firrst aids firrst." *The doctor seems surprised at the fact that he said first twice.* "Strrange language you have, strrange strrange strrange."*


----------



## jkason (Nov 10, 2010)

*Brick*

Brick looks to Schmidt a moment. "I know it didn't work on Penguin, but he was pretty much gone. Maybe that healy mojo of yours can get Chaos back to normal?"


----------



## Padreigh (Nov 10, 2010)

"I can try." Schmidt stands up and walks over to Doctor Chaos.
"Hold still. Shouldn't hurt, but you never know", he says in Russian.


[sblock=OOC] Freya's Gentle Touch on Doctor Chaos [/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 11, 2010)

*OOC:*


As you can easily retry, I will wave the rolls. Con should be healed back by now anyway.

As long as you are sticking to be alone in a hotel room, I cannot do much to push the story further. Just so you now, I enjoy roleplay interaction between PCs, so don't feel urged.


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 11, 2010)

Octavia ceases examining her nails deciding they are fine.  Standing up she moves to look over Schmidt's shoulder as he works, the seemingly divine nature of his healing drawing her curiosity.  Leaning in closer, her breast pressed against the back of his shoulder, she asks, "Thy powers can heal the Doctor, yes?"

Turning away in case she was too distracting, Octavia looks back at Brick to ask, "What did thy constable think of thy report?"

[sblock=Mini    Stats]*Init:* +20  *Def:* +10 (0 ff) *Tough:* +8 (5 Impervious)
*Fort:* +5  *Ref:*   +14  *Will:* +13
*Attack:* Ring: +12  Chain:   +14
*Health:* Picture of excellent feminine sexuality
*Diplomacy:* +11; *Escape Artist:* +18;
*Notice:* +17; *Sense Motive:* +17 *Stealth:* +16; [/sblock]___________________________________________




Fallen Angel


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 11, 2010)

*OOC:*


I'm not sure I'm understanding you right, but I didn't see Brick actually calling (jkason only said 'should' in his last post). If he does, we will play out the talk (briefly).


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 11, 2010)

*OOC:*


There is no misunderstanding IC or OOC, she is just reminding him that he was going to call.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 11, 2010)

Padreigh said:


> "I can try." Schmidt stands up and walks over to Doctor Chaos.
> "Hold still. Shouldn't hurt, but you never know", he says in Russian.
> 
> 
> [sblock=OOC] Freya's Gentle Touch on Doctor Chaos [/sblock]




*"Wonderful Russian dear doctor.... Auch! Oh that's better..."* says Kaltzov in russian examining his healed wounds.


----------



## jkason (Nov 12, 2010)

perrinmiller said:


> Turning away in case she was too distracting, Octavia looks back at Brick to ask, "What did thy constable think of thy report?"




Brick sighs, taking the hint and calling in.









*OOC:*


Sorry, been a busy couple of days. I believe Nightwing was our liaison, wasn't he? I left the post vague so I didn't mess up who he should be calling.


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 12, 2010)

*OOC:*


It was Oracle.







"Hello Brick. Looks like you weren't that successful. Do you need any information? And what was behind this portal?" The voice on the other end of the line asks.


----------



## jkason (Nov 12, 2010)

*Brick*



Walking Dad said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> It was Oracle.
> ...




"Unsuccessful is pretty kind of you. It was kind of a disaster. And there's not a lot of good news: if Octavia's telling it straight, the guy on the other side of the portal was a legit deity. Thor. We're looking at our other 'in.' Do you know where that particular gang is at the moment?"


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 12, 2010)

jkason said:


> "Unsuccessful is pretty kind of you. It was kind of a disaster. And there's not a lot of good news: if Octavia's telling it straight, the guy on the other side of the portal was a legit deity. Thor. We're looking at our other 'in.' Do you know where that particular gang is at the moment?"




"SHADOW seems to take Gotham pretty serious. You didn't face it's normal agents, but their genetic and mystically enhanced elite. The procedure radically shortens their lifespan, but they are powerful in combat.

'Thor'? A big blond broad-shouldered guy who can lift a jumbo jet? ok... the good news, that this is neither Thor, nor another actual god... but he is a half-god known as 'Ragnarok'. I will see if I can find more about him.

Black Mask has his HQ and penthouse in a skyscraper in Midtown, near the Bradon Building. I can send you the precise address.

Anything else at the moment?"


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 13, 2010)

Octavia can only hear one side of the conversation, so she moves closer to Brick.  She speaks up, loud enough for the person on the other end to hear her, "Twas no disaster, twas a victory, three SHADOW minions defeated without significant losses.  Thy should request information about the god-slayer blade or those bombs you cannot afford.  The nobles of thy city surely have more coin than thou." 

[sblock=Mini    Stats]*Init:* +20  *Def:* +10 (0 ff) *Tough:* +8 (5 Impervious)
*Fort:* +5  *Ref:*   +14  *Will:* +13
*Attack:* Ring: +12  Chain:   +14
*Health:* Picture of excellent feminine sexuality
*Diplomacy:* +11; *Escape Artist:* +18;
*Notice:* +17; *Sense Motive:* +17 *Stealth:* +16; [/sblock]___________________________________________




Fallen Angel


----------



## jkason (Nov 13, 2010)

*Brick*

"Octavia's talking about nukes, unfortunately," Brick says. "And last thing I'm about to do is nuke Gotham. I've never heard of a 'god-slayer' blade, though."









*OOC:*


Guys, unless it's prefaced by 'don't tell the others' or 'keep it to yourself,' in the case of general info I'm fine if everyone assumes Brick's relaying info so you don't have to wait for me to post in order to reply.

Anyone else have any questions / requests for Oracle?


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 13, 2010)

Octavia lifts an eyebrow and replies, "Art thou sure the portal opened into Gotham? Twas Thor's secret lair, mayhap not even in thy realm.  Thy Oracle surely must know of the mythical blade of legend." In her head she continues, _otherwise she be not a very proficient oracle_. 

[sblock=Mini    Stats]*Init:* +20  *Def:* +10 (0 ff) *Tough:* +8 (5 Impervious)
*Fort:* +5  *Ref:*   +14  *Will:* +13
*Attack:* Ring: +12  Chain:   +14
*Health:* Picture of excellent feminine sexuality
*Diplomacy:* +11; *Escape Artist:* +18;
*Notice:* +17; *Sense Motive:* +17 *Stealth:* +16; [/sblock]___________________________________________




Fallen Angel


----------



## knightemplar (Nov 13, 2010)

"While we are talking about the portal, how do we deal with that?", Crucible says as she drinks a mixed refreshment from the doctor's mini-bar. "They can hit us at any time and be long gone in a second."


----------



## Padreigh (Nov 13, 2010)

"Ragnarök" ... Schmidt scoffs. "Idiots. Obviously they still have a penchant for stupid codenames. Some things never change", he mutters.

"Ask your oracle who this half-god's divine parent is. Maybe that might give us a hint on how to open a can of Götterdämmerung on his ass."


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 14, 2010)

"Sorry, no god-slaying sword available at the moment. And Ragnarok seems to be 'only' the child of a Valkyrie."


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 14, 2010)

Octavia frowns in disappointment, _these Gotham people are not too useful in the magic artifacts department_. _Mayhaps we should try mail order or this Internet thing I have heard about._ 

She considers the information she does have and says, "The arrogant whelp of a Valkyrie, huh? Pity the half-breed already looked upon my face. Twould have been possible to seduce him and then deal with the sod whilst vulnerable. Doest thou know any benevolent half-gods that wish him harm?" 

[sblock=Mini    Stats]*Init:* +20  *Def:* +10 (0 ff) *Tough:* +8 (5 Impervious)
*Fort:* +5  *Ref:*   +14  *Will:* +13
*Attack:* Ring: +12  Chain:   +14
*Health:* Picture of excellent feminine sexuality
*Diplomacy:* +11; *Escape Artist:* +18;
*Notice:* +17; *Sense Motive:* +17 *Stealth:* +16; [/sblock]___________________________________________





Fallen Angel


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 14, 2010)

"Not a half-god, but Batman had a plan for rampaging (half)gods in his city. It involves calling a specific number. Shall I call in cavalry now, or should I wait until you got a specific location? The cell's GPS got fuzzy as you went through the portal."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 14, 2010)

*"Let's trry to make some frriends with these goons firrst, and see what happens."* suggests Kaltzov


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 15, 2010)

Octavia shrugs and replies, "Indeed. Using thy Bat's plan can be held in reserve." She heads to her room and changes out of her night club attire, selecting something in form-fitting black leather.

[sblock=Mini    Stats]*Init:* +20  *Def:* +10 (0 ff) *Tough:* +8 (5 Impervious)
*Fort:* +5  *Ref:*   +14  *Will:* +13
*Attack:* Ring: +12  Chain:   +14
*Health:* Picture of excellent feminine sexuality
*Diplomacy:* +11; *Escape Artist:* +18;
*Notice:* +17; *Sense Motive:* +17 *Stealth:* +16; [/sblock]___________________________________________




Fallen Angel


----------



## jkason (Nov 16, 2010)

*Brick*

"Like the others said. No use bringing in the cavalry if we don't know where to point them. But good to know the option's available. I need to grab my paintball gear ... er, my disguise for playing a goon, but then I think we're off to try to get in with Black Mask."


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 17, 2010)

"Alright, I sent you the coordinates of Black Masks HQ in a short message. I also added another number to your quick dial: 742926. Only deal it if you have a connection and facing Ragnarok. Good luck!"


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 18, 2010)

Octavia returns to the Doctor's room and asks the others, "What art thy plans for our next quest? Teleport in and start parley?" 

[sblock=Mini    Stats]*Init:* +20  *Def:* +10 (0 ff) *Tough:* +8 (5 Impervious)
*Fort:* +5  *Ref:*   +14  *Will:* +13
*Attack:* Ring: +12  Chain:   +14
*Health:* Picture of excellent feminine sexuality
*Diplomacy:* +11; *Escape Artist:* +18;
*Notice:* +17; *Sense Motive:* +17 *Stealth:* +16; [/sblock]___________________________________________




Fallen Angel


----------



## jkason (Nov 18, 2010)

perrinmiller said:


> Octavia returns to the Doctor's room and asks the others, "What art thy plans for our next quest? Teleport in and start parley?"




"Since SHADOW seems to like the 'porting, I think we should probably get there in a way that's not such a surprise, so we don't get ourselves attacked. Though might be good if you were scouting ahead invisible, of course..."


----------



## Padreigh (Nov 18, 2010)

"Not too keen on teleporting myself and honestly speaking I could do with a bit of rest. Keeping that portal open took a lot out of me."

Schmidt gets out of his chair, stretches and walks a bit up and down, with a visible limp that wasn't obvious before.


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 19, 2010)

*GM:*  I'm away for this weekend. Discuss your further plans as much as you want, but I'm unable to respond until Sunday evening.


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 22, 2010)

*OOC:*


Chaos was something like the boss of Crucible and Octavia, but VV cannot post this week. Should we take a break or does someone want to play Chaos in his absence?


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 23, 2010)

*OOC:*


Break is good, I am severely limited in my schedule this week with family visiting from out of town.  Thus no post over last weekend.


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 29, 2010)

_<<Woo hoo! Post #1500!>>_

Octavia suggests, "Planning is not amongst our practices at times.  Let us be on this quest.  I shall scout the lair on arrival and report." 

The fallen angel departs the motel and flies to the location of the next victims to conduct her recon of the area and the approaches.  She will be invisible the entire time in flight and during the scouting.  She will rendezvous at a nearby location with the others afterward.

[sblock=Mini    Stats]*Init:* +20  *Def:* +10 (0 ff) *Tough:* +8 (5 Impervious)
*Fort:* +5  *Ref:*   +14  *Will:* +13
*Attack:* Ring: +12  Chain:   +14
*Health:* Picture of excellent feminine sexuality
*Diplomacy:* +11; *Escape Artist:* +18;
*Notice:* +17; *Sense Motive:* +17 *Stealth:* +16; [/sblock]___________________________________________




Fallen Angel


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 30, 2010)

*GM:*  ROLL CALL: Everyone back and playing?     

Octavia scouts the area of the office building / skyscraper. There are some suspicious cars and transporters in the area. To guard or to watch, you cannot say.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 30, 2010)

Kaltzov taps the floor with his boot impatiently, waiting for Octavia's report.


----------



## Padreigh (Nov 30, 2010)

Schmidt has settled back in his chair and is now snoring quietly.


----------



## jkason (Nov 30, 2010)

*Brick*

As Octavia goes on her scouting run, Brick runs out to collect his 'new costume.' When he returns, he has on an array of what is clearly paintball gear: plastic armor replaces his usual leather jacket, and a darkened-front helmet covers his face. 

"Ta-da! Just call me Bruiser," he says.


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 30, 2010)

_<<Eh?  You guys are staying to wait at the motel or a place nearby? Posting more than a short sentence would give me more to work with. >>_

Since the others haven't shown up at the rendezvous a block or two away yet, Octavia looks for a way to infiltrate to avoid detection from the suspicious ones on stakeout duty.  With their flying capabilities, she and Crucible can possibly assist an entry well away from the ground level.

She will also move closer to one or two of these possible sentries or guards to attempt an eavesdrop or two.  If there is an opportunity to swipe a communication device, she will look for that chance as well.

_<<Take 10s on Notice for 27 & Stealth for 26>>_

[sblock=Mini    Stats]*Init:* +20  *Def:* +10 (0 ff) *Tough:* +8 (5 Impervious)
*Fort:* +5  *Ref:*   +14  *Will:* +13
*Attack:* Ring: +12  Chain:   +14
*Health:* Picture of excellent feminine sexuality
*Diplomacy:* +11; *Escape Artist:* +18;
*Notice:* +17; *Sense Motive:* +17 *Stealth:* +16; [/sblock]___________________________________________





Fallen Angel


----------



## knightemplar (Nov 30, 2010)

Crucible has been watching tv as she awaits on Octavia to come back.


----------



## Walking Dad (Dec 1, 2010)

ooc You can all have cells, if wanted. Does Octavia checks the vehicles outside, or does she try to get someone inside the building?


----------



## Walking Dad (Dec 3, 2010)

All windows checks are triggered to give an alarm if broken. The building itself looks like a standard corporate building, including a reception desk. The guards wear shades and earpieces. Does Octavia risks to call a lift or open the door to the staircase?

Outside, the guards wear civil outfits, but still wear earpieces. One van with 'plumber' lettering seems to belong to law enforcement.


----------



## perrinmiller (Dec 3, 2010)

Octavia will take one last look at the roof of the building for possible entry before flying a block away.  She calls the others to tell them what she learned.

"I have scouted the next victim's lair.  They have plenty of mundane sentries and technical wizardry.  But it also appears thy local constabulary have decided to put a watch on them in return.  There is a coffee tavern nearby and we can meet to decide how to approach."

_<<Take 10s on Notice for 27 & Stealth for 26>>_

[sblock=Mini    Stats]*Init:* +20  *Def:* +10 (0 ff) *Tough:* +8 (5 Impervious)
*Fort:* +5  *Ref:*   +14  *Will:* +13
*Attack:* Ring: +12  Chain:   +14
*Health:* Picture of excellent feminine sexuality
*Diplomacy:* +11; *Escape Artist:* +18;
*Notice:* +17; *Sense Motive:* +17 *Stealth:* +16; [/sblock]___________________________________________




Fallen Angel


----------



## Walking Dad (Dec 4, 2010)

*OOC:*


There is a locked metal door to the staircase on the ceiling and a barred exit of the ventilation system.


----------



## perrinmiller (Dec 5, 2010)

Octavia will wait in the coffee shop for the others to arrive.

_<<Waiting for others to play now.>>_

[sblock=Mini    Stats]*Init:* +20  *Def:* +10 (0 ff) *Tough:* +8 (5 Impervious)
*Fort:* +5  *Ref:*   +14  *Will:* +13
*Attack:* Ring: +12  Chain:   +14
*Health:* Picture of excellent feminine sexuality
*Diplomacy:* +11; *Escape Artist:* +18;
*Notice:* +17; *Sense Motive:* +17 *Stealth:* +16; [/sblock]___________________________________________




Fallen Angel


----------



## jkason (Dec 5, 2010)

*Brick*

Brick packed away his "Bruiser" gear when the group headed out. Wearing it into a coffee house was a sure way to blow any discretion they had. He keeps it at the ready, however. If nothing else, even if he doesn't have time to put it all on, he figures the helmet might be 'mask' enough for their purposes.

"So, what kind of fun's going on inside?" he asks Octavia as he sits.


----------



## knightemplar (Dec 5, 2010)

Crucible will walk up to the counter and get a cup of double expresso for the doctor and a normal coffee for her and Octavia. 


Coming back to the table, she hands out the coffee and listens in interest about the place.


----------



## perrinmiller (Dec 8, 2010)

Octavia will tell the new arrivals what she has spotted.

"So, what shall our plan be?"

_<<Still out of town.>>_

[sblock=Mini    Stats]*Init:* +20  *Def:* +10 (0 ff) *Tough:* +8 (5 Impervious)
*Fort:* +5  *Ref:*   +14  *Will:* +13
*Attack:* Ring: +12  Chain:   +14
*Health:* Picture of excellent feminine sexuality
*Diplomacy:* +11; *Escape Artist:* +18;
*Notice:* +17; *Sense Motive:* +17 *Stealth:* +16; [/sblock]___________________________________________




Fallen Angel


----------



## Walking Dad (Dec 13, 2010)

*GM:*  Anyone still here? Shall we do a Christmas break?


----------



## perrinmiller (Dec 13, 2010)

*OOC:*


I have been around and even posted from my business trip.  VV and Padreigh are out for awhile.  Knightemplar might have school kicking his butt with finals, dunno.  That leaves me and Jkason to carry the load.

I can handle a break until Jan 4th as I head back out of town on 21 Dec, with limited availability during that time.  

I kinda feel bad trying to play without VV though, as he was the leader of our trio, Octavia is just a scout.


----------



## jkason (Dec 13, 2010)

*OOC:*


Still here. As perrinmiller, I'd not been wanting to commit to a course of action with so few of us to come to consensus. I'm fine with a break if that's what happens. My holidays may be getting a bit hectic, too.


----------



## Walking Dad (Dec 13, 2010)

*GM:*  Ok, we do a break until 4th January. Se you next year


----------



## Voda Vosa (Dec 16, 2010)

OOC: Back from vacations. Alright buddies, see you next year then!


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 4, 2011)

*OOC:*


Happy New Year!

[MENTION=51271]Voda Vosa[/MENTION];  We are still waiting on the Doctor now that we are back from holidays.  So, it is your turn when you are ready.


----------



## knightemplar (Jan 4, 2011)

Back


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jan 5, 2011)

I'm finishing the last preparatives for my trip to Canada, hence my life is hectic, at least until the 15th of January.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 5, 2011)

*OOC:*


Still no posting from [MENTION=51271]Voda Vosa[/MENTION]  ?

Or can you get out a post once a while  ?


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 7, 2011)

*"The plan my dearrr is the suicide mission you trrried, but without the suicide... harrr, harr.
Good Scvhmidt will try to open a porrrtal to Shadow's HQ, just as he did last tome. And we, my frrriends and minions will go trhough. Brrrick will use this new Device to occupy our viking frrriedn while we try to get the neded inforrrrmation to destroy them. Sounds like a plan?"* asks Kaltzov


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 7, 2011)

Octavia doesn't bat an eyelash.  "Very well, thy will be done.  Thou art planning to walk straight inside the nefarious lair of the next victims and wait for our enemy to appear.  Shall we be direct?"









*OOC:*


OOC: Is this plan before or after we waltz right into the skyscraper hideout she just did recon on?  Octavia can try to talk our way in.





[sblock=Mini    Stats]*Init:* +20  *Def:* +10 (0 ff) *Tough:* +8 (5 Impervious)
*Fort:* +5  *Ref:*   +14  *Will:* +13
*Attack:* Ring: +12  Chain:   +14
*Health:* Picture of excellent feminine sexuality
*Diplomacy:* +11; *Escape Artist:* +18;
*Notice:* +17; *Sense Motive:* +17 *Stealth:* +16; [/sblock]___________________________________________





Fallen Angel


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 7, 2011)

*"I'm just doing the big picturrre. Details arrre for lesserrr mids. Undercoverrr or dirrrect, both worrrks. That is the beauty of my cunning plan."* answers Kaltzov.

ooc: Hope VV doesn't hates me for playing his character that way...


----------



## knightemplar (Jan 9, 2011)

"Don't forget good doctor, I can sneak myself and some one else through a wall if necessary. It will just tire me out for a brief period.", Crucible says as she sips on her cup of expresso.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 9, 2011)

*"Anotherrr interrresting option, dearrr. But I think you girrrls and ourrr menacing looking frrriend Brrrick should go in firrrst. When Shadow attacks, I will teleporrrt myself and Schmidt in."* Kaltzov explains.

ooc: Trying to get rid off the DM PCs for a while...


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 10, 2011)

Octavia looks at the big guy, Brick.  "You are the local person, what say you?"

She knows that Crucible doesn't have any hang-ups about questionable methods for entry, but Brick has some scruples so she is waiting to see if he will voice them or not.
[sblock=Mini    Stats]*Init:* +20  *Def:* +10 (0 ff) *Tough:* +8 (5 Impervious)
*Fort:* +5  *Ref:*   +14  *Will:* +13
*Attack:* Ring: +12  Chain:   +14
*Health:* Picture of excellent feminine sexuality
*Diplomacy:* +11; *Escape Artist:* +18;
*Notice:* +17; *Sense Motive:* +17 *Stealth:* +16; [/sblock]___________________________________________




Fallen Angel


----------



## jkason (Jan 11, 2011)

*Brick*

The big guy shrugs. "To be honest, this is all way more than I've ever been up against. Don't think being a local gives me any special insights. Might as well *try* to be subtle undercover first. Then if that goes to pot, at least we gave it a go."









*OOC:*


what's the new device? I seem to have lost a plot thread during the break...


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 12, 2011)

Octavia nods,  "Very well, we just seek entrance claiming to be mercenaries."

Her clothes sort of support this ruse, since she was dressed for reconnaissance and a potential fracas.
[sblock=Mini    Stats]*Init:* +20  *Def:* +10 (0 ff) *Tough:* +8 (5 Impervious)
*Fort:* +5  *Ref:*   +14  *Will:* +13
*Attack:* Ring: +12  Chain:   +14
*Health:* Picture of excellent feminine sexuality
*Diplomacy:* +11; *Escape Artist:* +18;
*Notice:* +17; *Sense Motive:* +17 *Stealth:* +16; [/sblock]___________________________________________




Fallen Angel


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 12, 2011)

jkason said:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...











*OOC:*


Sorry, not really a new device, but Oracle sent an application to your cell to send a special distress call in case you face Ragnarok again.







Brick, Octavia and Crucible gather before the entrance. You can enter the entrance hall unhindered and there is a man behind a reception desk. in the middle of the room is a fountain and on the other side the elevators.


----------



## jkason (Jan 12, 2011)

*Brick*

Brick flips down the darkened visor of his helmet, completing his "Bruiser" disguise, just before the trio walks up to the building. On entering, he saunters up to the front desk. 

"We're lookin' for work. Heard folks here might be hirin' some muscle."


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 13, 2011)

Octavia steps up alongside,  "Yes, we seek some gainful employment that would be somewhat unlawful by nature.  I am sure the commander of this outfit will want to speak with us.  Please fetch him or take us to his chamber."

She puts on her best smile, but speaks with confidence as she expects the security people to take actions, whatever they may be.









*OOC:*


OOC: Seems like a cheap attempt at being persuasive, but taking 10 on Diplomacy for a 21.





[sblock=Mini    Stats]*Init:* +20  *Def:* +10 (0 ff) *Tough:* +8 (5 Impervious)
*Fort:* +5  *Ref:*   +14  *Will:* +13
*Attack:* Ring: +12  Chain:   +14
*Health:* Picture of excellent feminine sexuality
*Diplomacy:* +11; *Escape Artist:* +18;
*Notice:* +17; *Sense Motive:* +17 *Stealth:* +16; [/sblock]___________________________________________




Fallen Angel


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 13, 2011)

The man besides the desk and hits a hidden button. "Please wait a moment."

Shortly after, the doors of the express elevator open up and out steps a raven haired woman with glasses in a business suit and some unusual strong armored and armed security personal with with mirrored faceplates.

"You cause a bit too much attention. Please follow me."









*OOC:*


I assume you all step into the elevator.







After a short trip you finally arrive in the office of Black Mask himself.

"So, what do you want to offer me?" he asks.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 13, 2011)

Octavia takes a look around the inner sanctum or whatever the Black Mask calls his office (or orifice ).  No particularly caring about the decor, she returns her attention back to the man in charge, replying, "Truth, nothing from thyself interests us.  However thou art of interest to SHADOW and that is why we palaver. Thy pitiful life be in peril from a god's minions no less.  And though the words pain me, we shalt by thy _paladins_ and protectors."

She actually has a look of scorn as she spits out the word _'paladin'_, clearly not pleased about the concept of having to stoop to referring to herself as such a self-righteous vigilante.  

"Thou might as well, serve up the ale or wine, we are here to wait in ambush for your uninvited guest to arrive."

[sblock=Mini    Stats]*Init:* +20  *Def:* +10 (0 ff) *Tough:* +8 (5 Impervious)
*Fort:* +5  *Ref:*   +14  *Will:* +13
*Attack:* Ring: +12  Chain:   +14
*Health:* Picture of excellent feminine sexuality
*Diplomacy:* +11; *Escape Artist:* +18;
*Notice:* +17; *Sense Motive:* +17 *Stealth:* +16; [/sblock]___________________________________________




Fallen Angel


----------



## jkason (Jan 13, 2011)

*Brick*

"You heard what happened to Penguin, yeah?" he says, doing his best to disguise his voice. "And he's been Gotham bad guy royalty for, like, ever. These SHADOW folks is bad news. You need all the help you can get."


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 14, 2011)

At Octavia's question he points to a small table with some seats in the corner of the room.
"The Penguin just got cocky. And what do you want for your 'protection'? Or do you just want to do this because you are so nice people?"


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 14, 2011)

Octavia frowns at the question, _By the Dark one's shriveled manhood, we doth sound like self-righteous knights_.  Aloud she replies, "Thou has a point. Our concern has nothing to do with thy welfare, though. Nor did we mourn the fat foul's death any more than we would mourn thine. Thou are, as they say, 'bait'.  Should thou choose to repay us afterward, I am sure the negotiations could prove fruitful."

[sblock=Mini    Stats]*Init:* +20  *Def:* +10 (0 ff) *Tough:* +8 (5 Impervious)
*Fort:* +5  *Ref:*   +14  *Will:* +13
*Attack:* Ring: +12  Chain:   +14
*Health:* Picture of excellent feminine sexuality
*Diplomacy:* +11; *Escape Artist:* +18;
*Notice:* +17; *Sense Motive:* +17 *Stealth:* +16; [/sblock]___________________________________________




Fallen Angel


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 14, 2011)

"If there is an attack my men cannot handle and you three will save me, there will be surely a reward... maybe even a place in my organization.

You speak like Maxy Zeus, BTW."


----------



## jkason (Jan 14, 2011)

*Brick*

Brick snickers a bit under his helmet at the comments regarding Octavia's speech pattern. "Yeah, she's not from 'round here. But that's why she's good, why we're all good. No one knows what we got, right? Surprise and all."


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 14, 2011)

*OOC:*


Shall we wait for [MENTION=56260]knightemplar[/MENTION] before we continue?


----------



## jkason (Jan 14, 2011)

*OOC:*


I'm fine with giving him a bit to pitch in before moving ahead.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 14, 2011)

*OOC:*


Ok, I will give 'her' until Monday. I'm posting slowly on the weekend anyway.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 15, 2011)

Octavia cocks he head to the side,  "Maxy Zeus, by the Dark's diseased arse, art thou referring to yet another arrogant deity? And what is 'bee tee double-you'?"

The fallen angel has not grasped the cultural fascination with twitter and text messaging yet.  And the shorthand lingo that goes with it, is still beyond her.  








*OOC:*


KT has been slower than before, so probably won't see his reply this weekend.





[sblock=Mini    Stats]*Init:* +20  *Def:* +10 (0 ff) *Tough:* +8 (5 Impervious)
*Fort:* +5  *Ref:*   +14  *Will:* +13
*Attack:* Ring: +12  Chain:   +14
*Health:* Picture of excellent feminine sexuality
*Diplomacy:* +11; *Escape Artist:* +18;
*Notice:* +17; *Sense Motive:* +17 *Stealth:* +16; [/sblock]___________________________________________





Fallen Angel


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jan 15, 2011)

In a flash, Chaos appears alone in the centre of the room, after the fabric of reality itself bends at his will. *"AhA! Oh Crrap I forrgot Schmidt..."*


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 17, 2011)

The moment the Doctor arrives, Black Mask hits a button on his desk and eight heavy armed guards storm in from a formerly hidden door...


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 17, 2011)

Octavia says nonchalantly to the Black Mask,  "Thou should order your dogs to heel.  The doctor is here to provide aid.  However, they should prove useful fodder for when SHADOW arrives."

[sblock=Mini    Stats]*Init:* +20  *Def:* +10 (0 ff) *Tough:* +8 (5 Impervious)
*Fort:* +5  *Ref:*   +14  *Will:* +13
*Attack:* Ring: +12  Chain:   +14
*Health:* Picture of excellent feminine sexuality
*Diplomacy:* +11; *Escape Artist:* +18;
*Notice:* +17; *Sense Motive:* +17 *Stealth:* +16; [/sblock]___________________________________________




Fallen Angel


----------



## knightemplar (Jan 17, 2011)

As the guards come in, Crucible will move in between them and the good doctor. 

She will then give them an angry stare as she uses her Fearsome Prescence. (25ft DC15)


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 18, 2011)

Black Mask gestures and the guards back down, as response to him or out of fear of Crucible you cannot tell.

"So, any more of your 'friends' coming uninvited?" Black Mask asks not amused.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 18, 2011)

Octavia shrugs and looks at the Doctor, since he forgot Schmidt.

[sblock=Mini    Stats]*Init:* +20  *Def:* +10 (0 ff) *Tough:* +8 (5 Impervious)
*Fort:* +5  *Ref:*   +14  *Will:* +13
*Attack:* Ring: +12  Chain:   +14
*Health:* Picture of excellent feminine sexuality
*Diplomacy:* +11; *Escape Artist:* +18;
*Notice:* +17; *Sense Motive:* +17 *Stealth:* +16; [/sblock]___________________________________________




Fallen Angel


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jan 18, 2011)

*"Perrhaps one German fellow, but neverrmind him. I trrust my associates have alrready filled you in wit the specifics. I know suggest to prreparre ourrselves, Shadow will show up any minute!"* the doctor suggests, expediently.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 19, 2011)

Schmidt phones the good Doctor's cell: "I will stay back here. Cobbled a scrying spell together to watch you, so I can keep open the possible portal without exposing myself. Good luck!"



> *any minute*




Some minutes later you hear strange noses from just outside the office...









*OOC:*


Initiative rolls and reactions, please.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 19, 2011)

Octavia remarks, "Thy guests have arrived, apparently.  I shall look."

She winks out of sight, and moves towards the door to the next room opening it from the side.  She doesn't want to get knocked over if anyone is planning to barge straight through.

Initiative (1d20+20=36)

[sblock=Mini    Stats]*Init:* +20  *Def:* +10 (0 ff) *Tough:* +8 (5 Impervious)
*Fort:* +5  *Ref:*   +14  *Will:* +13
*Attack:* Ring: +12  Chain:   +14
*Health:* Picture of excellent feminine sexuality
*Diplomacy:* +11; *Escape Artist:* +18;
*Notice:* +17; *Sense Motive:* +17 *Stealth:* +16; [/sblock]___________________________________________




Fallen Angel


----------



## jkason (Jan 19, 2011)

*Brick*

Brick hunkers down, ready to charge any combatants that come through the door


----------



## knightemplar (Jan 19, 2011)

Crucible still in front of the Doctor starts to feel the fire's wrath in her body, as she waits for the Shadow agents to present themselves as targets for her fury. 

Initiative: 19


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 20, 2011)

*OOC:*


Still waiting for VV's response.







The invisible Octavia spots the now familiar Shadow portal and Blackmask's men fighting SHADOW's troops. It looks that this time they send soldiers in power armors, carrying blaster rifles. It#s now your call, fight the invaders or sneak through the portal?





Initiative (1d20+3=4)


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jan 20, 2011)

*“Ah, grreat, just in time!*” states Kaltzov, as he adjusts some trinckets on his Chaos bending gloves. A force field that slightly distort sight raises to cover the good doctor. *”Let’s see what the cheff has for us this day.”*

Initiative: 10


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 21, 2011)

Octavia moves towards the portal going around the soldiers stealthily and takes a look into the portal.  If she cannot see through it, she will go through herself, not caring if Black Mask and his goons live or die.

[sblock=Actions]*Standard Action:* Total Defense
*Move Action:* Avoid armored soldiers and head into the portal Stealth (1d20+16=29); Notice (1d20+17=28)[/sblock][sblock=Mini    Stats]*Init:* +20  *Def:* +10 (0 ff) *Tough:* +8 (5 Impervious)
*Fort:* +5  *Ref:*   +14  *Will:* +13
*Attack:* Ring: +12  Chain:   +14
*Health:* Picture of excellent feminine sexuality
*Diplomacy:* +11; *Escape Artist:* +18;
*Notice:* +17; *Sense Motive:* +17 *Stealth:* +16; [/sblock]___________________________________________




Fallen Angel


----------



## knightemplar (Jan 22, 2011)

Crucible will hold for either a target or someone attacking her, then let out a fire blast at them with a 17.

[sblock]



PL: 9 (135pp) 

Abilities: STR: 16 (+3) DEX: 14 (+2) CON: 16 (+3) INT: 10 (+0) WIS: 10 (+0) CHA: 18 (+4) 

Skills:  Bluff 4 (+13 w/attractive), Intimidate 4 (+8), Knowledge: Arcane Lore 8 (+8), Knowledge: Business 4 (+4); Knowledge: Theology & Philosophy 4 (+4), Notice 4 (+4), Sense Motive 4 (+4), 

Feats: Attractive, Diehard, Fearsome Presence 5 (25 ft DC 15), Lionheart, Precise Shot,


Powers: 

Demonic Speech & Comprehension: Comprehend 3 (speak and understand all human languages, anyone understands no matter the language). Total cost: 5 (2 points per rank and -1 point for broad type human only). 

Demonic Flight: Flight 3 (2,500 mph Power Loss when wings are bound). Total Cost: 3 (2 points per rank -1 points per rank for power loss)

Demonic Fire: Hellfire Control 9 (Hellfire Flames Blast 9) /Alternate Power Hellfire Sword - Strike 9. Total Cost 19 (2 points per rank + 1 point for Alternate Power)

Demonic Resistance: Immunity 10 (Life Support, Fire); Total Cost 10

Demonic Warping: Insubstantial 4 (Incorporeal - flaw Tiring, Mental & Magic still affect her in Insubstantial)/Alternate Power: Teleport 6 (20 miles, extra accurate - flaw tiring); Total Cost 17 (Insubstantial 5 points per rank, -1 for Tiring flaw so 4 points per rank +1 point for Alternate Power) 

Demonic Skin: Protection 7 (Impervious). Total Cost: 14 (1 point per rank +1 per rank for Impervious).                         

Mystic Senses: Supersenses (Mystical Awareness);  Total Cost 1 point.

Witchcraft: Magic 9 (flaw Power Loss if unable to freely speak and gesture)/Alternate Power: Mystic Bindings - Snare 9/Alternate Power: Mystic Fog - Obscure 9/Alternate Power: Mystic Blast - Blast 9  Total Cost 11 ( 2 points per rank -1 per rank for power loss +2 Alternate Powers)

Combat:  Attack  +6  Defense 14  Init +0

Saves: Toughness +7 (7 Impervious) Fortitude +8 Reflex +2 Will +0

Drawbacks: Power Loss (Holy Sites, Uncommon/Major) -3, Vulnerable (vs. Holy, Uncommon/Major) -3,



Abilities 24 + Skills 8 (32 Ranks) + Feats 9 + Powers 80 + Combat 20 + Saves 0 – Drawbacks -6 = 135pp 

[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 26, 2011)

NEW post below:
http://www.enworld.org/forum/5443158-post400.html


----------



## jkason (Jan 26, 2011)

*Brick*



Walking Dad said:


> ooc: Still need actions for Chaos and Brick. Don't forget you can take 10 vs minions.












*OOC:*


Sorry 'bout that. I didn't think the minions had entered the office yet. Note to self: get Takedown attack for minions next time we have PP to spend. 







Brick cracks his knuckles as the troops enter the room. He steps to the first one, bopping him on top of the head. The trooper collapses as if he were a puppet with his strings cut. 









*OOC:*


Taking 10 on a Strike attack. I'm assuming a 19 should hit?


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jan 26, 2011)

Chaos activates the Gravity field, trying to catch as many armored soldiers as he can, lifting them to the roof, so they can be easy targets for Black Mask's men.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 27, 2011)

Round 1

Blackmask's Office

Crucible lets out a fire blast at one of the power armored soldiers, cooking him alive.
Brick cracks his knuckles as the troops enter the room. He steps to the  first one, bopping him on top of the head. The trooper collapses as if  he were a puppet with his strings cut. 
Blackmask hits a hidden switch and a compartment in the wall near him slides away, revealing an emergency exit lift. He and his assitant quickly step in.
Chaos activates the Gravity field, trying to catch as many armored  soldiers as he can, lifting them to the roof, so they can be easy  targets for Black Mask's men.
Even 'lying' on the floor, the power-armored soldiers fight back. Chaos' forcefield and Brick's toughness let them ignore their laser blasts (they still start to damage Brick's disguise, but one of the guards is not so lucky.
The remaining guards weapons proof to be unable to pierce the attackers power armors.

Other side...

Octavia moves towards the portal going around the soldiers stealthily  and takes a look into the portal.  If she cannot see through it, she  will go through herself, not caring if Black Mask and his goons live or  die.
She quickly re-adjusts but is a bit surprised that she has become nearly-visible, her form outlined by purple energies.
"Oh, you are back. Good!" Ragnarok says grinning.

---

[sblock=ooc]
Toughness vs Hellfire (DC 24) (1d20+7=11)
Save vs Brick strike (DC 24) (1d20+7=13)
Blaster attacks vs  Chaos (DC 19) (includes penalty for 'lying' on the ceiling) (1d20+3=10,  1d20+3=19, 1d20+3=16, 1d20+3=4) Combined attack on Chaos.
Chaos Toughness vs Laser (DC 24) (1d20+9=24)
PAS vs guards (DC 12) (1d20+3=15, 1d20+3=12)
guards toughness vs laser (DC 22) (1d20+1=21, 1d20+1=7)

Please add your current saves and health to your posts.


Brick - +1 HP
Chaos - 
Crucible - +1 HP

6 / 8 Powerarmored minions, upside down

Blackmask - 
7 / 8 Blackmask guards
---

Other side:

Octavia - +2 HP

Shadowgate - 
Ragnarok - 
8 / 8 Powerarmored minions - 
Anti-Invisibity field - ON


[/sblock]

ooc: PCs turn.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 27, 2011)

Octavia was not expecting to become visible again after going through to the other side of the portal, but she should have.  However, she puts on a smile and says, "Why hello.  Pleased to greet you once again, shall we parley?"

She was expecting the others to follow, _Well the lunk head has hangups about protecting those scum villains, so it might be a few moments yet_.

[sblock=Actions]*Standard Action:* Total Defense, Def 14
*Move Action:* None, staying close to the portal
Prepared to possibly use a Hero Point if necessary.
Diplomacy +11 if that's needed.[/sblock][sblock=Mini    Stats]*Init:* +20  *Def:* +10 (0 ff) *Tough:* +8 (5 Impervious)
*Fort:* +5  *Ref:*   +14  *Will:* +13
*Attack:* Ring: +12  Chain:   +14
*Health:* Picture of excellent feminine sexuality
*Diplomacy:* +11; *Escape Artist:* +18;
*Notice:* +17; *Sense Motive:* +17 *Stealth:* +16; [/sblock]___________________________________________





Fallen Angel


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jan 27, 2011)

*"Blackmask left, good. Let's get to the portal, leave the goons to themselves!" *Chaos says, as he deactivates the gravity field, letting the power armored men fall from the ceiling. He then Teleports through the portal.


----------



## knightemplar (Jan 27, 2011)

Crucible, without even a pause for the poor man burning in flame, immediately turns the ravaging flame onto another victim (21).

[sblock=Stats]

PL: 9 (135pp) 

Abilities: STR: 16 (+3) DEX: 14 (+2) CON: 16 (+3) INT: 10 (+0) WIS: 10 (+0) CHA: 18 (+4) 

Skills: Bluff 4 (+13 w/attractive), Intimidate 4 (+8), Knowledge: Arcane Lore 8 (+8), Knowledge: Business 4 (+4); Knowledge: Theology & Philosophy 4 (+4), Notice 4 (+4), Sense Motive 4 (+4), 

Feats: Attractive, Diehard, Fearsome Presence 5 (25 ft DC 15), Lionheart, Precise Shot,

Powers: 
Demonic Speech & Comprehension: Comprehend 3 (speak and understand all human languages, anyone understands no matter the language). Total cost: 5 (2 points per rank and -1 point for broad type human only). 
Demonic Flight: Flight 3 (2,500 mph Power Loss when wings are bound). Total Cost: 3 (2 points per rank -1 points per rank for power loss)
Demonic Fire: Hellfire Control 9 (Hellfire Flames Blast 9) /Alternate Power Hellfire Sword - Strike 9. Total Cost 19 (2 points per rank + 1 point for Alternate Power)
Demonic Resistance: Immunity 10 (Life Support, Fire); Total Cost 10
Demonic Warping: Insubstantial 4 (Incorporeal - flaw Tiring, Mental & Magic still affect her in Insubstantial)/Alternate Power: Teleport 6 (20 miles, extra accurate - flaw tiring); Total Cost 17 (Insubstantial 5 points per rank, -1 for Tiring flaw so 4 points per rank +1 point for Alternate Power) 
Demonic Skin: Protection 7 (Impervious). Total Cost: 14 (1 point per rank +1 per rank for Impervious). 
Mystic Senses: Supersenses (Mystical Awareness); Total Cost 1 point.
Witchcraft: Magic 9 (flaw Power Loss if unable to freely speak and gesture)/Alternate Power: Mystic Bindings - Snare 9/Alternate Power: Mystic Fog - Obscure 9/Alternate Power: Mystic Blast - Blast 9 Total Cost 11 ( 2 points per rank -1 per rank for power loss +2 Alternate Powers)

Combat: Attack +6 Defense 14 Init +0

Saves: Toughness +7 (7 Impervious) Fortitude +8 Reflex +2 Will +0
Drawbacks: Power Loss (Holy Sites, Uncommon/Major) -3, Vulnerable (vs. Holy, Uncommon/Major) -3,

Abilities 24 + Skills 8 (32 Ranks) + Feats 9 + Powers 80 + Combat 20 + Saves 0 – Drawbacks -6 = 135pp 
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Jan 28, 2011)

*Brick*

"You don't think Octavia went in without us, do you?" Brick asks, but as Chaos teleports through, he sighs. "Well, if she didn't, Chaos did. Come on," he calls to Crucible "Let's get through there before they get their heads handed to them."

Brick starts pounding his way through the shock troops on his way to the portal.

[sblock=OOC]take 10 on a minion if they're blocking his movement. Otherwise head for the portal.[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 31, 2011)

I will move this a bit forward:

As the others finally make it through the portal, they see the new familiar laboratory:
A windowless 12 ft high room with a  closed round vault door 20 ft away. There are some consoles with seats  at the sides of the 40 ft x 40 ft room, revealed by the white, sterile  light of neon tubes.
They also see Ragnarok, Shadowgate and 8 more goons in powerarmor. (and some green blinking machinery in the far right corner)



> However, she puts on a smile and says, "Why hello.  Pleased to greet you once again, shall we parley?"



"So, how we will do this?" Ragnarok asks grinning.


[sblock=ooc]

Please add your current saves and health to your posts.


Other side:

Octavia - +2 HP
Brick - +1 HP
Chaos - 
Crucible - +1 HP

Shadowgate - 
Ragnarok - 
8 / 8 Powerarmored minions - 
Anti-Invisibity field - ON


[/sblock]

ooc: PCs turn.


----------



## jkason (Jan 31, 2011)

*Brick*

As soon as he makes it to the other side, Brick pulls out the special cell and hits the speed dial Oracle gave him. He's not about to trust in a parley...


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jan 31, 2011)

*“Perrhaps we could decide this overr a game of pokerr and a few vodka shots?”* says Kaltzov grining as well.
*
Status: Unharmed and crrrrazy.
Toughness: 9
Fort: 5
Ref: 5
Will: 4

*


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 31, 2011)

Schmidt responds one last time through the comm-link (sending through the portal):
"I will close it know. The armored soldiers are trying to follow you!"

Everyone gets an extra Hero Point.

        *GM:*  OK, I will try something new:

Quest update:
Brick realizes that the room is shielded from transmissions.
Some heroes will have to keep the enemies at bay as at least one of them will have to try to leave the room to send a signal to call your surprise.


----------



## knightemplar (Jan 31, 2011)

Crucible starts moving her hands and speaking the infernal tongue as she tries to magically snare Shadowgate with a roll of 16.


[sblock=Stats]
PL: 9 (135pp) 

Abilities: STR: 16 (+3) DEX: 14 (+2) CON: 16 (+3) INT: 10 (+0) WIS: 10 (+0) CHA: 18 (+4) 

Skills: Bluff 4 (+13 w/attractive), Intimidate 4 (+8), Knowledge: Arcane Lore 8 (+8), Knowledge: Business 4 (+4); Knowledge: Theology & Philosophy 4 (+4), Notice 4 (+4), Sense Motive 4 (+4), 

Feats: Attractive, Diehard, Fearsome Presence 5 (25 ft DC 15), Lionheart, Precise Shot,

Powers: 
Demonic Speech & Comprehension: Comprehend 3 (speak and understand all human languages, anyone understands no matter the language). Total cost: 5 (2 points per rank and -1 point for broad type human only). 
Demonic Flight: Flight 3 (2,500 mph Power Loss when wings are bound). Total Cost: 3 (2 points per rank -1 points per rank for power loss)
Demonic Fire: Hellfire Control 9 (Hellfire Flames Blast 9) /Alternate Power Hellfire Sword - Strike 9. Total Cost 19 (2 points per rank + 1 point for Alternate Power)
Demonic Resistance: Immunity 10 (Life Support, Fire); Total Cost 10
Demonic Warping: Insubstantial 4 (Incorporeal - flaw Tiring, Mental & Magic still affect her in Insubstantial)/Alternate Power: Teleport 6 (20 miles, extra accurate - flaw tiring); Total Cost 17 (Insubstantial 5 points per rank, -1 for Tiring flaw so 4 points per rank +1 point for Alternate Power) 
Demonic Skin: Protection 7 (Impervious). Total Cost: 14 (1 point per rank +1 per rank for Impervious). 
Mystic Senses: Supersenses (Mystical Awareness); Total Cost 1 point.
Witchcraft: Magic 9 (flaw Power Loss if unable to freely speak and gesture)/Alternate Power: Mystic Bindings - Snare 9/Alternate Power: Mystic Fog - Obscure 9/Alternate Power: Mystic Blast - Blast 9 Total Cost 11 ( 2 points per rank -1 per rank for power loss +2 Alternate Powers)

Combat: Attack +6 Defense 14 Init +0

Saves: Toughness +7 (7 Impervious) Fortitude +8 Reflex +2 Will +0
Drawbacks: Power Loss (Holy Sites, Uncommon/Major) -3, Vulnerable (vs. Holy, Uncommon/Major) -3,

Abilities 24 + Skills 8 (32 Ranks) + Feats 9 + Powers 80 + Combat 20 + Saves 0 – Drawbacks -6 = 135pp 
[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jan 31, 2011)

*"Fly my little rrag dolls, FLY!" *With this, Kaltzov inverts the gravity, lifting the God, shadowgate and the minions, sending them crashing to the ceiling.


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 1, 2011)

Octavia realizes talking is not going to accomplish anything if her companions are not going to cooperate.  She makes a heroic effort to try and slow the god down until Brick can make the call.  She lets him have it with her ring and then ducks behind cover against any return blasts.

[sblock=Actions]*Spend Hero Point: *Alter Ring's Blast to be Paralyzing
* Standard Action:* Touch Attack on Ragnarak; Divine Ring (1d20+12=26) with Paralyze 5
*Move Action:*  Move up to Ragnarak and then away to take cover.[/sblock][sblock=Mini    Stats]*Init:* +20  *Def:* +10 (0 ff) *Tough:* +8 (5 Impervious)
*Fort:* +5  *Ref:*   +14  *Will:* +13
*Attack:* Ring: +12  Chain:   +14
*Health:* Picture of excellent feminine sexuality
*Diplomacy:* +11; *Escape Artist:* +18;
*Notice:* +17; *Sense Motive:* +17 *Stealth:* +16; [/sblock]___________________________________________




Fallen Angel


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 1, 2011)

Round 3

As soon as he makes it to the other side, Brick pulls out the special  cell and hits the speed dial Oracle gave him. He's not about to trust in  a parley...
Schmidt responds one last time through the comm-link (sending through the portal): "I will close it know. The armored soldiers are trying to follow you!"
*Perrhaps we could decide this overr a game of pokerr and a few vodka shots?”* says Kaltzov grining as well. *"Fly my little rrag dolls, FLY!" *With this, he inverts the gravity, lifting the God, shadowgate and the minions, sending them crashing to the ceiling.
Crucible starts moving her hands and speaking the infernal tongue as she magically snares Shadowgate.
Octavia realizes talking is not going to accomplish anything if her  companions are not going to cooperate.  She makes a heroic effort to try  and slow the god down until Brick can make the call.  She lets him have  it with her ring and then ducks behind cover against any return blasts.
The near-divine being resists the rings magic.

Shadowgate teleports away, taking the restraining magic with him.
The power armored goons fire back, but only Crucible is hit meaningfully.
Ragnarok flies at Octavia just hitting her, but she withstands the attack.  and barely avoids the grapple.

[sblock=ooc]

Please add your current saves and health to your posts.

Ragnarok will save (DC 15) (1d20+9=21)
PA attacks (Brick  (18), Chaos (19), Crucible (14), Octavia (20)) (1d20+5=8, 1d20+5=7,  1d20+5=11, 1d20+5=24, 1d20+5=24, 1d20+5=25, 1d20+5=21, 1d20+5=11); forgot the -2 for being on the ceiling
Chaos toughness save (DC 22) (1d20+9=27)
Crucible toughness save (DC 29) (1d20+7=19)
Crucible is staggered and stunned, if she doesn't use a HP
Ragnarok attack (1d20+15=20)
Octavia toughness (DC 26) (1d20+8=27)
Octavia Grapple check (1d20=20) auto success

Other side:

Octavia - +2 HP
Brick - +2 HP
Chaos - +1
Crucible - +2 HP; hit 1, stunned, staggered

Shadowgate - bound, away.
Ragnarok - flying
8 / 8 Powerarmored minions - on ceiling
Anti-Invisibity field - ON


[/sblock]

ooc: PCs turn.


----------



## jkason (Feb 1, 2011)

*Brick*

Brick swears under his breath as he gets no signal in the room. As the others work to take on the opposition, Brick jumps for the closest exit.









*OOC:*


My initial thought was to just have him barrel through a door or wall, but I'm going to admit that the object damage rules have me flummoxed. It seems pretty standard for a character like Brick to bust down a door or crack through a wall, but I'm not sure it's possible mechanically? Anyway, thus my vague description. I figure at the very least Brick's Leaping ability should help him vault over folks without taking AoO.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Feb 1, 2011)

Chaos shuts down the gravity field, letting the goons fall from the ceiling (Hoping to take them all out with falling damage). He points his hands towards Ragnarok, and starts gathering gravitic energy. 

_Minor: Shut down gravitic Field
Stdr: Aim Ragnarock with the Chaos Bender (With improved aim I think Kaltzov gets a +4 or +6 to his next attack)
Move: Move away!_


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 2, 2011)

Octavia is chagrined and realizes she was really lucky just now.  Not really sure what to do against the god or how to help Brick, she goes totally defensive and tries to cover Brick from attack to buy him time.

[sblock=Actions]*Spend Hero Point: *To not be fatigued if I need to
* Standard Action:* Total Defense +4 Dodge AC
*Move Action:* Move to cover Brick adn hopefully put something between herself and Ragnarak.[/sblock][sblock=Mini    Stats]*Init:* +20  *Def:* +10 (0 ff) *Tough:* +8 (5 Impervious)
*Fort:* +5  *Ref:*   +14  *Will:* +13
*Attack:* Ring: +12  Chain:   +14
*Health:* Picture of excellent feminine sexuality
*Diplomacy:* +11; *Escape Artist:* +18;
*Notice:* +17; *Sense Motive:* +17 *Stealth:* +16; [/sblock]___________________________________________




Fallen Angel


----------



## knightemplar (Feb 2, 2011)

Crucible takes a second to refocus her concentration after the bullets hit her. (OOC: Using the Hero Point). 

She then launches a fiery blast at the mortal who dared to hurt her. Her concentration must still be lacking or the fury within her is messing with her aim for a 13.

[sblock=Stats]
PL: 9 (135pp) 

Abilities: STR: 16 (+3) DEX: 14 (+2) CON: 16 (+3) INT: 10 (+0) WIS: 10 (+0) CHA: 18 (+4) 

Skills:  Bluff 4 (+13 w/attractive), Intimidate 4 (+8), Knowledge: Arcane Lore 8 (+8), Knowledge: Business 4 (+4); Knowledge: Theology & Philosophy 4 (+4), Notice 4 (+4), Sense Motive 4 (+4), 

Feats: Attractive, Diehard, Fearsome Presence 5 (25 ft DC 15), Lionheart, Precise Shot,

Powers: 
Demonic Speech & Comprehension: Comprehend 3 (speak and understand all human languages, anyone understands no matter the language). Total cost: 5 (2 points per rank and -1 point for broad type human only). 
Demonic Flight: Flight 3 (2,500 mph Power Loss when wings are bound). Total Cost: 3 (2 points per rank -1 points per rank for power loss)
Demonic Fire: Hellfire Control 9 (Hellfire Flames Blast 9) /Alternate Power Hellfire Sword - Strike 9. Total Cost 19 (2 points per rank + 1 point for Alternate Power)
Demonic Resistance: Immunity 10 (Life Support, Fire); Total Cost 10
Demonic Warping: Insubstantial 4 (Incorporeal - flaw Tiring, Mental & Magic still affect her in Insubstantial)/Alternate Power: Teleport 6 (20 miles, extra accurate - flaw tiring); Total Cost 17 (Insubstantial 5 points per rank, -1 for Tiring flaw so 4 points per rank +1 point for Alternate Power) 
Demonic Skin: Protection 7 (Impervious). Total Cost: 14 (1 point per rank +1 per rank for Impervious).                         
Mystic Senses: Supersenses (Mystical Awareness);  Total Cost 1 point.
Witchcraft: Magic 9 (flaw Power Loss if unable to freely speak and gesture)/Alternate Power: Mystic Bindings - Snare 9/Alternate Power: Mystic Fog - Obscure 9/Alternate Power: Mystic Blast - Blast 9  Total Cost 11 ( 2 points per rank -1 per rank for power loss +2 Alternate Powers)

Combat:  Attack  +6  Defense 14  Init +0

Saves: Toughness +7 (7 Impervious) Fortitude +8 Reflex +2 Will +0
Drawbacks: Power Loss (Holy Sites, Uncommon/Major) -3, Vulnerable (vs. Holy, Uncommon/Major) -3,

Abilities 24 + Skills 8 (32 Ranks) + Feats 9 + Powers 80 + Combat 20 + Saves 0 – Drawbacks -6 = 135pp 
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 2, 2011)

*OOC:*


[MENTION=56260]knightemplar[/MENTION] : Can you confirm that you are not using 1 of your HP? Avoiding a bad save result (staggered is the second worst) is a very good use of them. I don't want to play your character, I just want to be sure you know of the option. My save rolls are not final until the next player post.


----------



## knightemplar (Feb 2, 2011)

OOC: I am using one of the HP. The second statement was just dramatic for the lousy roll.


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 2, 2011)

*OOC:*




knightemplar said:


> OOC: I am using one of the HP. The second statement was just dramatic for the lousy roll.



Sorry, missed the brackets.
Everyone: Please roll your 'HP saves' yourself. I only roll the regular ones to speed up the game a bit, but prefer players to do their own rolls in general. I always feel bad for rolling low for you.


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 3, 2011)

Round 4

Brick swears under his breath as he gets no signal in the room. As the  others work to take on the opposition, Brick jumps for the closest exit and smashes into the vault door. It budges a bit, but holds.
Chaos shuts down the gravity field, letting the goons fall from the  ceiling (Hoping to take them all out with falling damage). He points his  hands towards Ragnarok, and starts gathering gravitic energy. 
Octavia is chagrined and realizes she was really lucky just now.  Not  really sure what to do against the god or how to help Brick, she goes  totally defensive and tries to cover Brick from attack to buy him time.
Crucible takes a second to refocus her concentration after the bullets hit her. She then launches a fiery blast at the mortal who dared to hurt her. Her  concentration must still be lacking or the fury within her is messing  with her aim.

"Impressive." Ragnarok says, following Octavia to the vault door. She successfully dodges his next blow.
The armored goons fall to the ground, but quickly stand up, focusing their attacks at Chaos, but his forcefiels withstands their blasts.

[sblock=ooc]

Please add your current saves and health to your posts.

Crucible toughness (HP) (DC 29) (1d20+7=24)
Technically, Crucible is still stunned, but I allow her missing with her power this round.
Ragnarok attack (PA 5) (1d20+10=18)
Goon attacks (Chaos  (19)) (1d20+5=24, 1d20+5=9, 1d20+5=25, 1d20+5=15, 1d20+5=7, 1d20+5=8,  1d20+5=18, 1d20+5=7)
Chaos toughness save (DC 29) (1d20+9=29) 

Octavia - +1 HP
Brick - +2 HP
Chaos - +1
Crucible - +1 HP; Bruised 1

Ragnarok - flying
8 / 8 Powerarmored minions - on ceiling
Anti-Invisibity field - ON
Vault door - damage 1


[/sblock]

ooc: PCs turn.


----------



## knightemplar (Feb 3, 2011)

HP save: 10.

Crucible is still stunned.


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 3, 2011)

*OOC:*




knightemplar said:


> HP save: 10.
> 
> Crucible is still stunned.



No, she isn't. I rolled one last time and yes, she got the stunned result. But she can act normal again this round. She was stunned until the power armored goon turn, on which they fired at Chaos.


----------



## knightemplar (Feb 3, 2011)

ok, sorry. 

Crucible will start flaming one of the goons firing at Chaos for a hit roll of 15.




[sblock=Stats]
PL: 9 (135pp) 

Abilities: STR: 16 (+3) DEX: 14 (+2) CON: 16 (+3) INT: 10 (+0) WIS: 10 (+0) CHA: 18 (+4) 

Skills:  Bluff 4 (+13 w/attractive), Intimidate 4 (+8), Knowledge: Arcane Lore 8 (+8), Knowledge: Business 4 (+4); Knowledge: Theology & Philosophy 4 (+4), Notice 4 (+4), Sense Motive 4 (+4), 

Feats: Attractive, Diehard, Fearsome Presence 5 (25 ft DC 15), Lionheart, Precise Shot,

Powers: 
Demonic Speech & Comprehension: Comprehend 3 (speak and understand all human languages, anyone understands no matter the language). Total cost: 5 (2 points per rank and -1 point for broad type human only). 
Demonic Flight: Flight 3 (2,500 mph Power Loss when wings are bound). Total Cost: 3 (2 points per rank -1 points per rank for power loss)
Demonic Fire: Hellfire Control 9 (Hellfire Flames Blast 9) /Alternate Power Hellfire Sword - Strike 9. Total Cost 19 (2 points per rank + 1 point for Alternate Power)
Demonic Resistance: Immunity 10 (Life Support, Fire); Total Cost 10
Demonic Warping: Insubstantial 4 (Incorporeal - flaw Tiring, Mental & Magic still affect her in Insubstantial)/Alternate Power: Teleport 6 (20 miles, extra accurate - flaw tiring); Total Cost 17 (Insubstantial 5 points per rank, -1 for Tiring flaw so 4 points per rank +1 point for Alternate Power) 
Demonic Skin: Protection 7 (Impervious). Total Cost: 14 (1 point per rank +1 per rank for Impervious).                         
Mystic Senses: Supersenses (Mystical Awareness);  Total Cost 1 point.
Witchcraft: Magic 9 (flaw Power Loss if unable to freely speak and gesture)/Alternate Power: Mystic Bindings - Snare 9/Alternate Power: Mystic Fog - Obscure 9/Alternate Power: Mystic Blast - Blast 9  Total Cost 11 ( 2 points per rank -1 per rank for power loss +2 Alternate Powers)

Combat:  Attack  +6  Defense 14  Init +0

Saves: Toughness +7 (7 Impervious) Fortitude +8 Reflex +2 Will +0
Drawbacks: Power Loss (Holy Sites, Uncommon/Major) -3, Vulnerable (vs. Holy, Uncommon/Major) -3,

Abilities 24 + Skills 8 (32 Ranks) + Feats 9 + Powers 80 + Combat 20 + Saves 0 – Drawbacks -6 = 135pp 
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Feb 4, 2011)

*Brick*

Brick grunts as the door fails to give, and kicks at it hoping to make it to signal.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Feb 4, 2011)

Chaos shoots the gathered gravitic energy towards Ragnarok, at full power! The shot has a knock back effect sending Chaos aback. 

_Chaos bender attack: 30!  Dmg: 23
Move back._


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 4, 2011)

Octavia mutters a curse in an archaic language that Brick doesn't understand. She remains totally defensive and tries to cover Brick and offer him some encouragement, "Thou shouldst try harder. Thy time be growing short."

[sblock=Actions]*Standard Action:* Total Defense +4 Dodge AC
*Move Action:* None[/sblock][sblock=Mini    Stats]*Init:* +20  *Def:* +10 (0 ff) *Tough:* +8 (5 Impervious)
*Fort:* +5  *Ref:*   +14  *Will:* +13
*Attack:* Ring: +12  Chain:   +14
*Health:* Picture of excellent feminine sexuality
*Diplomacy:* +11; *Escape Artist:* +18;
*Notice:* +17; *Sense Motive:* +17 *Stealth:* +16; [/sblock]___________________________________________





Fallen Angel


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 5, 2011)

Round 5

Crucible will start flaming one of the goons firing at Chaos, but this armor seems to be fireproofed...
Brick grunts as the door fails to give, and kicks at it hoping to make it to signal. He damages it hinges, but it still holds.
Chaos shoots the gathered gravitic energy towards Ragnarok, at full  power! The shot has a knock back effect sending Chaos aback, but fails to effect Ragnarok at the slightest.
Octavia mutters a curse in an archaic language that Brick doesn't  understand. She remains totally defensive and tries to cover Brick and  offer him some encouragement, "Thou shouldst try harder. Thy time be growing short."

The armored goons fire at Crucible and Chaos, nearly gunning the demoness down.
Octavia avoids another blow from Ragnarok.




[sblock=ooc]

PA goons toughness (DC 24) (1d20+9=29)
wall toughness (DC 24) (1d20+9=18)
crucible toughness (DC 26) (1d20+7=14) fails by 13. Forgot the hit last round. Another HP?
Ragnarok attack (Defense 24) (1d20+10=13)

Please add your current saves and health to your posts.


Octavia - +1 HP
Brick - +2 HP
Chaos - +1
Crucible - +1 HP; Bruised 1 ???

Ragnarok - flying
8 / 8 Powerarmored minions - on ceiling
Anti-Invisibity field - ON
Vault door - damage 2


[/sblock]

ooc: PCs turn.


----------



## knightemplar (Feb 5, 2011)

OOC: yes, I will spend the last HP. 


If I am still able to move, I will take the following action. 

Since fire seems to have no effect on the goons, switching to magic blasts for a hit of 21.

[sblock=Stats]
PL: 9 (135pp) 

Abilities: STR: 16 (+3) DEX: 14 (+2) CON: 16 (+3) INT: 10 (+0) WIS: 10 (+0) CHA: 18 (+4) 

Skills:  Bluff 4 (+13 w/attractive), Intimidate 4 (+8), Knowledge: Arcane Lore 8 (+8), Knowledge: Business 4 (+4); Knowledge: Theology & Philosophy 4 (+4), Notice 4 (+4), Sense Motive 4 (+4), 

Feats: Attractive, Diehard, Fearsome Presence 5 (25 ft DC 15), Lionheart, Precise Shot,

Powers: 
Demonic Speech & Comprehension: Comprehend 3 (speak and understand all human languages, anyone understands no matter the language). Total cost: 5 (2 points per rank and -1 point for broad type human only). 
Demonic Flight: Flight 3 (2,500 mph Power Loss when wings are bound). Total Cost: 3 (2 points per rank -1 points per rank for power loss)
Demonic Fire: Hellfire Control 9 (Hellfire Flames Blast 9) /Alternate Power Hellfire Sword - Strike 9. Total Cost 19 (2 points per rank + 1 point for Alternate Power)
Demonic Resistance: Immunity 10 (Life Support, Fire); Total Cost 10
Demonic Warping: Insubstantial 4 (Incorporeal - flaw Tiring, Mental & Magic still affect her in Insubstantial)/Alternate Power: Teleport 6 (20 miles, extra accurate - flaw tiring); Total Cost 17 (Insubstantial 5 points per rank, -1 for Tiring flaw so 4 points per rank +1 point for Alternate Power) 
Demonic Skin: Protection 7 (Impervious). Total Cost: 14 (1 point per rank +1 per rank for Impervious).                         
Mystic Senses: Supersenses (Mystical Awareness);  Total Cost 1 point.
Witchcraft: Magic 9 (flaw Power Loss if unable to freely speak and gesture)/Alternate Power: Mystic Bindings - Snare 9/Alternate Power: Mystic Fog - Obscure 9/Alternate Power: Mystic Blast - Blast 9  Total Cost 11 ( 2 points per rank -1 per rank for power loss +2 Alternate Powers)

Combat:  Attack  +6  Defense 14  Init +0

Saves: Toughness +7 (7 Impervious) Fortitude +8 Reflex +2 Will +0
Drawbacks: Power Loss (Holy Sites, Uncommon/Major) -3, Vulnerable (vs. Holy, Uncommon/Major) -3,

Abilities 24 + Skills 8 (32 Ranks) + Feats 9 + Powers 80 + Combat 20 + Saves 0 – Drawbacks -6 = 135pp 
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 6, 2011)

Octavia mutters a curse again in that archaic language, something about a dense head and using it instead, maybe. She remains totally defensive and continues covering Brick's rear end while encouraging him, "Any time now.  Sooner better than later."

[sblock=Actions]*Standard Action:* Total Defense +4 Dodge AC
*Move Action:* None[/sblock][sblock=Mini    Stats]*Init:* +20  *Def:* +10 (0 ff) *Tough:* +8 (5 Impervious)
*Fort:* +5  *Ref:*   +14  *Will:* +13
*Attack:* Ring: +12  Chain:   +14
*Health:* Picture of excellent feminine sexuality
*Diplomacy:* +11; *Escape Artist:* +18;
*Notice:* +17; *Sense Motive:* +17 *Stealth:* +16; [/sblock]___________________________________________




Fallen Angel


----------



## jkason (Feb 7, 2011)

*Brick*

"Trust me. Who the heck builds doors this tough?" the musclebound hero says, slamming into it again.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Feb 7, 2011)

"#%&[]*>!!" swears Chaos in Russian, as he focuses his anger on the goons.  

20 for 23 dmg DC


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 7, 2011)

Round 6

Caught in the laser blasts, Crucible needs a moment to regain her senses.
Octavia mutters a curse again in that archaic language, something about a  dense head and using it instead, maybe. She remains totally defensive  and continues covering Brick's rear end while encouraging him, "Any time now.  Sooner better than later."
"Trust me. Who the heck builds doors this tough?" the musclebound hero says, slamming into it again. Brick is finally able to punch a man-sized hole through the vault door.
"#%&[]*>!!" swears Chaos in Russian, as he focuses his anger on the goons, but to no avail.

The armored goons respond with a laser barrage on the doctor.
Frustrated that he is unable to hit Octavia, Ragnarok just ignores her and attacks Brick.


[sblock=ooc]
last round
HP crucible toughness (DC 26) (1d20+6=7) roll counts as 11. Misses by 9. Stunned and 1 bruised

Wall toughness (DC 29) (1d20+8=17)
PA goons toughness (DC 23) (1d20+7=27)
PA goons attack  (chaos 19) (1d20+5=24, 1d20+5=8, 1d20+5=8, 1d20+5=8, 1d20+5=10,  1d20+5=9, 1d20+5=18, 1d20+5=13)
Chaos toughness (DC 22) (1d20+9=10), bruised, stunned and staggered, unless using a HP for re-roll (please roll yourself)
Ragnarok power attack (Brick 18) (1d20+10=20)
Brick Toughness (DC 30) (1d20+10=21) Brick is bruised 1 and stunned, unless he uses a HP to either re-roll or ignore the stun

Please add your current saves and health to your posts.


To make someone attack you, you can use the bluff skill.

Octavia - 2 HP
Brick - 3 HP
Chaos - 2 HP
Crucible - 1 HP; Bruised 2

Ragnarok - flying
8 / 8 Powerarmored minions -
Anti-Invisibity field - ON
Vault door - broken through


[/sblock]

ooc: PCs turn.


----------



## knightemplar (Feb 7, 2011)

Irritated, she fires a magic blast at one of the people shooting at Doc. She rolls a 13.

[sblock=Stats]
PL: 9 (135pp) 

Abilities: STR: 16 (+3) DEX: 14 (+2) CON: 16 (+3) INT: 10 (+0) WIS: 10 (+0) CHA: 18 (+4) 

Skills:  Bluff 4 (+13 w/attractive), Intimidate 4 (+8), Knowledge: Arcane Lore 8 (+8), Knowledge: Business 4 (+4); Knowledge: Theology & Philosophy 4 (+4), Notice 4 (+4), Sense Motive 4 (+4), 

Feats: Attractive, Diehard, Fearsome Presence 5 (25 ft DC 15), Lionheart, Precise Shot,

Powers: 
Demonic Speech & Comprehension: Comprehend 3 (speak and understand all human languages, anyone understands no matter the language). Total cost: 5 (2 points per rank and -1 point for broad type human only). 
Demonic Flight: Flight 3 (2,500 mph Power Loss when wings are bound). Total Cost: 3 (2 points per rank -1 points per rank for power loss)
Demonic Fire: Hellfire Control 9 (Hellfire Flames Blast 9) /Alternate Power Hellfire Sword - Strike 9. Total Cost 19 (2 points per rank + 1 point for Alternate Power)
Demonic Resistance: Immunity 10 (Life Support, Fire); Total Cost 10
Demonic Warping: Insubstantial 4 (Incorporeal - flaw Tiring, Mental & Magic still affect her in Insubstantial)/Alternate Power: Teleport 6 (20 miles, extra accurate - flaw tiring); Total Cost 17 (Insubstantial 5 points per rank, -1 for Tiring flaw so 4 points per rank +1 point for Alternate Power) 
Demonic Skin: Protection 7 (Impervious). Total Cost: 14 (1 point per rank +1 per rank for Impervious).                         
Mystic Senses: Supersenses (Mystical Awareness);  Total Cost 1 point.
Witchcraft: Magic 9 (flaw Power Loss if unable to freely speak and gesture)/Alternate Power: Mystic Bindings - Snare 9/Alternate Power: Mystic Fog - Obscure 9/Alternate Power: Mystic Blast - Blast 9  Total Cost 11 ( 2 points per rank -1 per rank for power loss +2 Alternate Powers)

Combat:  Attack  +6  Defense 14  Init +0

Saves: Toughness +7 (7 Impervious) Fortitude +8 Reflex +2 Will +0
Drawbacks: Power Loss (Holy Sites, Uncommon/Major) -3, Vulnerable (vs. Holy, Uncommon/Major) -3,

Abilities 24 + Skills 8 (32 Ranks) + Feats 9 + Powers 80 + Combat 20 + Saves 0 – Drawbacks -6 = 135pp 
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Feb 8, 2011)

*Brick*

Though it's clear the force of Ragnarok's blow should have knocked Brick flat, somehow the hero manages to roll with the punch. He's still clearly hurt, but races through the opening he's created in an effort to reach both safety and cell reception!









*OOC:*


Well, with 3 HP, seems silly not to use one to cancel the stun, at least. Not sure if just getting out the door gets Brick cell reception or not. If not, he'll make haste to get further out, using his Leaping power to cover ground faster if he can.







[sblock=saves/condition]Condition: Bruised 1
Saves: Toughness +10 Fortitude +9 Reflex +2 Will +1[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 9, 2011)

Octavia congratulates Brick, "Nice. You are denser than you look. Now call for the aid to put this god in his place."

She moves into the makeshift doorway to continue providing cover for him as he places the call.  She also peers around for the source of the anti-invisibility field.

[sblock=Actions]*Standard Action:* Total Defense +4 Dodge AC
*Move Action:*  just inside the doorway using it to help cover herself from Ragnarak
Looking for invisibility field Notice (1d20+17=32)[/sblock][sblock=Mini    Stats]*Init:* +20  *Def:* +10 (0 ff) *Tough:* +8 (5 Impervious)
*Fort:* +5  *Ref:*   +14  *Will:* +13
*Attack:* Ring: +12  Chain:   +14
*Health:* Picture of excellent feminine sexuality
*Diplomacy:* +11; *Escape Artist:* +18;
*Notice:* +17; *Sense Motive:* +17 *Stealth:* +16; [/sblock]___________________________________________




Fallen Angel


----------



## Voda Vosa (Feb 9, 2011)

*"Why don't you die!?"* swears Chaos and focuses his anger on the goons.  

24 for 23 dmg DC


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 10, 2011)

Round 7

Irritated, Crucible fires a magic blast at one of the people shooting at Doc. It quickly eradicates the armor and the man.
Though it's clear the force of Ragnarok's blow should have knocked Brick  flat, somehow the hero manages to roll with the punch. He's still  clearly hurt, but races through the opening he's created in an effort to  reach both safety and cell reception! He is lucky, it seems only the lab was radio wave sealed.
Octavia congratulates Brick, "Nice. You are denser than you look. Now call for the aid to put this god in his place."
 She moves into the makeshift doorway to continue providing cover for him  as he places the call.  She also peers around for the source of the  anti-invisibility field, spotting a machine with a blinking green light that wasn't here at her last 'visit'. It is on the other side of the room.
*"Why don't you die!?"* swears Chaos and focuses his anger on the goons, one of them collapsing on the ground from the gravimetric stress.

As the powered armored men fire at Chaos and Crucible, Ragnarok attacks Octavia, who stands in his way as he pursues Brick. This they he successfully calms down and attacks more precise.

[sblock=ooc]
last round:
I will use VVs rolled 15 for the new Toughness save. I got no other roll from him and taking 10 will hit the minions anyway.
No damage from the hit.

This round:
Crucible would have missed again. You should only roll if you hope for a critical hit, as you can take 10 vs minions for a guarantied normal hit. I took it this time for you. I made a mistake with the minion crit on you before, so I also removed 1 bruised level.
Brick can type the code as move action to send the signal. No need for actual explanations on phone.
Goon Toughness (DC 24): 1D20+7 = [7]+7 = 14
 1D20+7 = [15]+7 = 22

Goon Attack (Chaos 19, Crucible14): 1D20+5 = [18]+5 = 23
 1D20+5 = [1]+5 = 6
 1D20+5 = [1]+5 = 6
 1D20+5 = [17]+5 = 22
 1D20+5 = [12]+5 = 17
 1D20+5 = [20]+5 = 25

Chaos Toughness (DC 22): 1D20+9 = [13]+9 = 22

Crucible Toughness (DC 26): 1D20+6 = [6]+6 = 12
 sorry. Do you want to spend your last HP? otherwise bruised, stunned and staggered

Ragnarok attack (DC 24): 1D20+15 = [9]+15 = 24

Octavia Toughness (DC 26): 1D20+8 = [8]+8 = 16
 missed by 10. Do you want to spend your last HP? otherwise bruised, stunned and staggered

Please add your current saves and health to your posts.


To make someone attack you, you can use the bluff skill.

Status in brackets is before spending HPs)

Octavia - 2 HP (bruised 1, stunned and staggered)
Brick - 2 HP; Bruised 1
Chaos - 1 HP
Crucible - 1 HP; Bruised 1 (bruised 2, stunned and staggered)

Ragnarok - flying
6 / 8 Powerarmored minions -
Anti-Invisibity field - ON
Vault door - broken through


[/sblock]

ooc: PCs turn.


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 10, 2011)

Octavia miraculously shrugs off the worst of Ragnarok's attack, but is momentarily stunned and mutters, "Unggh."

[sblock=Actions]*Use Hero Point, **still stunned*[/sblock][sblock=Mini    Stats]*Init:* +20  *Def:* +10 (0 ff) *Tough:* +8 (5 Impervious)
*Fort:* +5  *Ref:*   +14  *Will:* +13
*Attack:* Ring: +12  Chain:   +14
*Health:* Picture of excellent feminine sexuality
*Diplomacy:* +11; *Escape Artist:* +18;
*Notice:* +17; *Sense Motive:* +17 *Stealth:* +16; [/sblock]___________________________________________




Fallen Angel


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 10, 2011)

perrinmiller said:


> ...
> *Use Hero Point, *Still have remaining afterward (2 listed)?
> ...











*OOC:*


You will have 1 remaining HP. I started to list totals, not bonuses to avoid confusion. Will you please roll the new toughness save yourself? We need to determine if you are still stunned. Or did you only want to cancel the stunned, but keep the staggered result?


----------



## jkason (Feb 10, 2011)

*Brick*

As quickly as he can, Brick dials for their mystery backup and hopes whoever it is moves fast....


----------



## Voda Vosa (Feb 10, 2011)

Chaos keeps targeting the goons with his gravi-weapon. He keeps his eyes peeled for Shadowgate.

Take 10 and attack another goon.


----------



## knightemplar (Feb 10, 2011)

Not sure if it would have any effect, she launches a snare spell at the godling Ragnarok while taking 10.  

[sblock=Stats]

PL: 9 (135pp) 

Abilities: STR: 16 (+3) DEX: 14 (+2) CON: 16 (+3) INT: 10 (+0) WIS: 10 (+0) CHA: 18 (+4) 

Skills: Bluff 4 (+13 w/attractive), Intimidate 4 (+8), Knowledge: Arcane Lore 8 (+8), Knowledge: Business 4 (+4); Knowledge: Theology & Philosophy 4 (+4), Notice 4 (+4), Sense Motive 4 (+4), 

Feats: Attractive, Diehard, Fearsome Presence 5 (25 ft DC 15), Lionheart, Precise Shot,

Powers: 
Demonic Speech & Comprehension: Comprehend 3 (speak and understand all human languages, anyone understands no matter the language). Total cost: 5 (2 points per rank and -1 point for broad type human only). 
Demonic Flight: Flight 3 (2,500 mph Power Loss when wings are bound). Total Cost: 3 (2 points per rank -1 points per rank for power loss)
Demonic Fire: Hellfire Control 9 (Hellfire Flames Blast 9) /Alternate Power Hellfire Sword - Strike 9. Total Cost 19 (2 points per rank + 1 point for Alternate Power)
Demonic Resistance: Immunity 10 (Life Support, Fire); Total Cost 10
Demonic Warping: Insubstantial 4 (Incorporeal - flaw Tiring, Mental & Magic still affect her in Insubstantial)/Alternate Power: Teleport 6 (20 miles, extra accurate - flaw tiring); Total Cost 17 (Insubstantial 5 points per rank, -1 for Tiring flaw so 4 points per rank +1 point for Alternate Power) 
Demonic Skin: Protection 7 (Impervious). Total Cost: 14 (1 point per rank +1 per rank for Impervious). 
Mystic Senses: Supersenses (Mystical Awareness); Total Cost 1 point.
Witchcraft: Magic 9 (flaw Power Loss if unable to freely speak and gesture)/Alternate Power: Mystic Bindings - Snare 9/Alternate Power: Mystic Fog - Obscure 9/Alternate Power: Mystic Blast - Blast 9 Total Cost 11 ( 2 points per rank -1 per rank for power loss +2 Alternate Powers)

Combat: Attack +6 Defense 14 Init +0

Saves: Toughness +7 (7 Impervious) Fortitude +8 Reflex +2 Will +0
Drawbacks: Power Loss (Holy Sites, Uncommon/Major) -3, Vulnerable (vs. Holy, Uncommon/Major) -3,

Abilities 24 + Skills 8 (32 Ranks) + Feats 9 + Powers 80 + Combat 20 + Saves 0 – Drawbacks -6 = 135pp 
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 11, 2011)

Round 8

Octavia miraculously shrugs off the worst of Ragnarok's attack, but is momentarily stunned and mutters, "Unggh.", as she is knocked from his path.
As quickly as he can, Brick dials for their mystery backup and hopes whoever it is moves fast....
Chaos keeps crushing the goons with his gravi-weapon. He keeps his eyes peeled for Shadowgate, but doesn't see him.
Crucibe tries to snare Ragnarok, but he steps right through her bonds, showing his immunity to enemy magic.

Ragnarok reaches Brick after sending the signal. His powerful blow punches a hole through the reinforced wall next to Bricks's head.
The goons concentrate their fire at Chaos, but his defensive field either deflects or absorbs the lasers.


[sblock=ooc]
last round:
Ragnarok resulted in Knock back 5 (25 ft) for Octavia. She isn't blocking his way any longer.
Crucible used a HP to successfully absorb the attack

*I will assume everyone uses total defense, when the character has an unspent standard action.*


This round:
PA goon toughness (DC 24) (1d20+7=9)

Ragnarok attack (Brick 18) (1d20+10=14)

Goon Attack (Chaos  19) (1d20+5=12, 1d20+5=25, 1d20+5=13, 1d20+5=10, 1d20+5=18)
Chaos toughness (DC 22) (1d20+9=24)

*You cannot take 10 on attacks versus non-minions.*


Please add your current saves and health to your posts.


To make someone attack you, you can use the bluff skill.

Status in brackets is before spending HPs)

Octavia - 1 HP; bruised 1
Brick - 2 HP; Bruised 1
Chaos - 1 HP
Crucible - 0 HP; bruised 1
? - 1 HP

Ragnarok - flying
5 / 8 Powerarmored minions -
Anti-Invisibity field - ON
Vault door - broken through


[/sblock]

ooc: PCs turn (including @Herobizkit.)


----------



## knightemplar (Feb 11, 2011)

Seeing the snare did not work, she lashes out with a mystic bolt for a 24. She yells towards Brick and Octavia, "I can't hold him, here he comes."


[sblock=Stats]
PL: 9 (135pp) 

Abilities: STR: 16 (+3) DEX: 14 (+2) CON: 16 (+3) INT: 10 (+0) WIS: 10 (+0) CHA: 18 (+4) 

Skills: Bluff 4 (+13 w/attractive), Intimidate 4 (+8), Knowledge: Arcane Lore 8 (+8), Knowledge: Business 4 (+4); Knowledge: Theology & Philosophy 4 (+4), Notice 4 (+4), Sense Motive 4 (+4), 

Feats: Attractive, Diehard, Fearsome Presence 5 (25 ft DC 15), Lionheart, Precise Shot,

Powers: 
Demonic Speech & Comprehension: Comprehend 3 (speak and understand all human languages, anyone understands no matter the language). Total cost: 5 (2 points per rank and -1 point for broad type human only). 
Demonic Flight: Flight 3 (2,500 mph Power Loss when wings are bound). Total Cost: 3 (2 points per rank -1 points per rank for power loss)
Demonic Fire: Hellfire Control 9 (Hellfire Flames Blast 9) /Alternate Power Hellfire Sword - Strike 9. Total Cost 19 (2 points per rank + 1 point for Alternate Power)
Demonic Resistance: Immunity 10 (Life Support, Fire); Total Cost 10
Demonic Warping: Insubstantial 4 (Incorporeal - flaw Tiring, Mental & Magic still affect her in Insubstantial)/Alternate Power: Teleport 6 (20 miles, extra accurate - flaw tiring); Total Cost 17 (Insubstantial 5 points per rank, -1 for Tiring flaw so 4 points per rank +1 point for Alternate Power) 
Demonic Skin: Protection 7 (Impervious). Total Cost: 14 (1 point per rank +1 per rank for Impervious). 
Mystic Senses: Supersenses (Mystical Awareness); Total Cost 1 point.
Witchcraft: Magic 9 (flaw Power Loss if unable to freely speak and gesture)/Alternate Power: Mystic Bindings - Snare 9/Alternate Power: Mystic Fog - Obscure 9/Alternate Power: Mystic Blast - Blast 9 Total Cost 11 ( 2 points per rank -1 per rank for power loss +2 Alternate Powers)

Combat: Attack +6 Defense 14 Init +0

Saves: Toughness +7 (7 Impervious) Fortitude +8 Reflex +2 Will +0
Drawbacks: Power Loss (Holy Sites, Uncommon/Major) -3, Vulnerable (vs. Holy, Uncommon/Major) -3,

Abilities 24 + Skills 8 (32 Ranks) + Feats 9 + Powers 80 + Combat 20 + Saves 0 – Drawbacks -6 = 135pp 
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 11, 2011)

Now that Brick has called in the cavalry, Octavia asks him, "Where art thy reinforcements?"

She moves back into the room and sends a divine blast into the machine that might be countering her invisibility.


[sblock=Actions]*Move Action:* Move into the room to put minions between herself and Ragnarok if possible.
*Standard Action:* Ranged attack on machine; Divine Ring: 1D20+12 = [14]+12 = 26 with Deadly Aim to increase Blast 5[/sblock][sblock=Mini    Stats]*Init:* +20  *Def:* +10 (0 ff) *Tough:* +8 (5 Impervious)

*Fort:* +5  *Ref:*   +14  *Will:* +13
*Attack:* Ring: +12  Chain:   +14
*Health:* Bruised 1, but still looking pretty.
*Diplomacy:* +11; *Escape Artist:* +18;
*Notice:* +17; *Sense Motive:* +17 *Stealth:* +16; [/sblock]___________________________________________





Fallen Angel


----------



## jkason (Feb 11, 2011)

*Brick*



perrinmiller said:


> Now that Brick has called in the cavalry, Octavia asks him, "Where art thy reinforcements?"




"How the heck should I know?" Brick says as he dodges out of the way of the punch landing in the wall. "Hey! Watch it! I use this head, rather not have it knocked off. But you look like you could take a smacking around." Brick lashes out with a blow aimed at Ragnarok's stomach...









*OOC:*


Forgot I take a penalty for being bruised. I think that actually makes the attack a 22? I don't think anyone's hit him yet, so no idea if that succeeds.


----------



## Herobizkit (Feb 11, 2011)

A mighty shout can suddenly be heard from above...

_"SHA-ZAM!"_

An instant later, a bolt of lightning splinters the ceiling, impacting the floor with a magical wallop.  A red and gold-bedecked hero floats into view from the newly-made hole in the rooftop and quickly surveys the area.

"Captain Marvel reporting for duty!" he announces, holding his hands on his hips.


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 14, 2011)

*GM:*  [MENTION=51271]Voda Vosa[/MENTION]

What Would Chaos Do?

jkason, you only subtract bruised levels from your toughness save. A 23 still not hits, sorry.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Feb 14, 2011)

Chaos keeps shooting at the goons (taking 10 to hit automatically)


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 16, 2011)

Round 9

Seeing the snare did not work, Crucible lashes out with a mystic bolt. She yells towards Brick and Octavia, "I can't hold him, here he comes."
Now that Brick has called in the cavalry, Octavia asks him, "Where art thy reinforcements?"
 She moves back into the room and sends a divine blast into the machine that might be countering her invisibility. It's steel casing absorbs most of the blast.
"How the heck should I know?" Brick says as he dodges out of the way of the punch landing in the wall. "Hey! Watch it! I use this head, rather not have it knocked off. But you look like you could take a smacking around." Brick lashes out with a blow aimed at Ragnarok's stomach..., but the divine villain dodges the blow.
A mighty shout can suddenly be heard from above...
_"SHA-ZAM!"_
 An instant later, a bolt of lightning splinters the ceiling, impacting  the floor with a magical wallop.  A red and gold-bedecked hero floats  into view from the newly-made hole in the rooftop and quickly surveys  the area.
"Captain Marvel reporting for duty!" he announces, holding his hands on his hips.
Chaos keeps shooting at the goons, crushing another one in his shell.

The goons again open fire (Chaos has to admire their conditioning), but barely scratching the doctor through the field.
Brick is meanwhile able to parry another one of Ragnarok's blows.


[sblock=ooc]

Ragnarok ignores attack. He has immunity (magic)
With no knowledge about the machine, I will rule it has immunity vs critical hits (susceptible after a succesful Craft (Electronics) DC 15 check).

Machine toughness (DC 20) (1d20+8=21)

Goon Attack (Chaos 19) (1d20+5=20, 1d20+5=13, 1d20+5=13, 1d20+5=12)
Chaos Toughness (DC 22) (1d20+9=21)

Ragnarok attack (Brick 18) (1d20+10=14)


Please add your current saves and health to your posts.


To make someone attack you, you can use the bluff skill.

Status in brackets is before spending HPs)

Octavia - 1 HP; bruised 1
Brick - 2 HP; Bruised 1
Chaos - 1 HP; Bruised 1
Crucible - 0 HP; bruised 1
Captain Marvel - 1 HP

Ragnarok - flying
4 / 8 Powerarmored minions -
Anti-Invisibity field - ON
Machine - undamaged
Vault door - broken through


[/sblock]

ooc: PCs turn.


----------



## jkason (Feb 16, 2011)

*Brick*

"Holy...! Yeah, that would be the cavalry," Brick says as Captain Marvel bursts on the scene. "In case you can't choose, this is the one you want to put the hurt on!" Brick calls out as he continues trying to outmatch his godly opponent while avoiding his massive blows. Despite the otherworldly power at Ragnarok's disposal, the street hero finally manages to find an opening and land a blow.









*OOC:*


Woot! Natural 20. Not sure if that's a critical or not (or are critical hits an optional M&M rule like AoO?


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 16, 2011)

*OOC:*


I decided to roll Ragnarok's soak now:
Ragnarok toughness (DC 24) (immunity vs critical hits) (1d20+15=23)
Yeah, you bruised him!


----------



## Voda Vosa (Feb 16, 2011)

*“Ah! Good idea dearr!”* Says the Doctor, as he focus his gravitic gloves on the strange machine.

Take 10?


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 17, 2011)

*OOC:*


OOC: Not sure if Chaos is successful or not, so my actions are ambiguous.





Octavia tries again sending a divine blast at the machine if it survived the Doctor's ministrations, otherwise she will let one of Ragnarok's minions have it.

She continues to keep the minions between her and the godling, letting Captain Marvel and Brick deal with that problem.

[sblock=Actions]*Move Action:* Move around room minions between herself and Ragnarok if possible.
*Standard Action:* Ranged attack on machine or minion; Take 10 for 22 with Deadly Aim to increase Blast 5[/sblock][sblock=Mini    Stats]*Init:* +20  *Def:* +10 (0 ff) *Tough:* +8 (5 Impervious)

*Fort:* +5  *Ref:*   +14  *Will:* +13
*Attack:* Ring: +12  Chain:   +14
*Health:* Bruised 1, but still looking pretty.
*Diplomacy:* +11; *Escape Artist:* +18;
*Notice:* +17; *Sense Motive:* +17 *Stealth:* +16; [/sblock]___________________________________________




Fallen Angel


----------



## knightemplar (Feb 17, 2011)

Since magic does not seem to work against the godling, she fires a bolt of fire at him with a 21.



[sblock=Stats]
PL: 9 (135pp) 

Abilities: STR: 16 (+3) DEX: 14 (+2) CON: 16 (+3) INT: 10 (+0) WIS: 10 (+0) CHA: 18 (+4) 

Skills:  Bluff 4 (+13 w/attractive), Intimidate 4 (+8), Knowledge: Arcane Lore 8 (+8), Knowledge: Business 4 (+4); Knowledge: Theology & Philosophy 4 (+4), Notice 4 (+4), Sense Motive 4 (+4), 

Feats: Attractive, Diehard, Fearsome Presence 5 (25 ft DC 15), Lionheart, Precise Shot,

Powers: 
Demonic Speech & Comprehension: Comprehend 3 (speak and understand all human languages, anyone understands no matter the language). Total cost: 5 (2 points per rank and -1 point for broad type human only). 
Demonic Flight: Flight 3 (2,500 mph Power Loss when wings are bound). Total Cost: 3 (2 points per rank -1 points per rank for power loss)
Demonic Fire: Hellfire Control 9 (Hellfire Flames Blast 9) /Alternate Power Hellfire Sword - Strike 9. Total Cost 19 (2 points per rank + 1 point for Alternate Power)
Demonic Resistance: Immunity 10 (Life Support, Fire); Total Cost 10
Demonic Warping: Insubstantial 4 (Incorporeal - flaw Tiring, Mental & Magic still affect her in Insubstantial)/Alternate Power: Teleport 6 (20 miles, extra accurate - flaw tiring); Total Cost 17 (Insubstantial 5 points per rank, -1 for Tiring flaw so 4 points per rank +1 point for Alternate Power) 
Demonic Skin: Protection 7 (Impervious). Total Cost: 14 (1 point per rank +1 per rank for Impervious).                         
Mystic Senses: Supersenses (Mystical Awareness);  Total Cost 1 point.
Witchcraft: Magic 9 (flaw Power Loss if unable to freely speak and gesture)/Alternate Power: Mystic Bindings - Snare 9/Alternate Power: Mystic Fog - Obscure 9/Alternate Power: Mystic Blast - Blast 9  Total Cost 11 ( 2 points per rank -1 per rank for power loss +2 Alternate Powers)

Combat:  Attack  +6  Defense 14  Init +0

Saves: Toughness +7 (7 Impervious) Fortitude +8 Reflex +2 Will +0
Drawbacks: Power Loss (Holy Sites, Uncommon/Major) -3, Vulnerable (vs. Holy, Uncommon/Major) -3,

Abilities 24 + Skills 8 (32 Ranks) + Feats 9 + Powers 80 + Combat 20 + Saves 0 – Drawbacks -6 = 135pp 
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 17, 2011)

*OOC:*


machine toughness (DC 24) (1d20+8=20) damaged 1

machine toughness (DC 20) (1d20+7=13) disabled

Crucible's damage is below Ragnarok's impervious toughness.

Still waiting for [MENTION=36150]Herobizkit[/MENTION] before I update.


----------



## Herobizkit (Feb 17, 2011)

*"Ragnarok!"* Captain Marvel projects the single word with force and conviction.

*"Your time on this Earth is at an end!"*

Captain Marvel speeds over to Brick and attempts to land a haymaker on Ragnarok.
_
[+19 Damage if it hits]_


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 18, 2011)

Round 10

"Holy...! Yeah, that would be the cavalry," Brick says as Captain Marvel bursts on the scene. "In case you can't choose, this is the one you want to put the hurt on!"  Brick calls out as he continues trying to outmatch his godly opponent  while avoiding his massive blows. Despite the otherworldly power at  Ragnarok's disposal, the street hero finally manages to find an opening  and land a blow.
*“Ah! Good idea dearr!”* Says the Doctor, as he focus his gravitic gloves on the strange machine.
Octavia tries again sending a divine blast at the machine as it survived the Doctor's ministrations. She continues to keep the minions between her and the godling, letting Captain Marvel and Brick deal with that problem.
Since magic does not seem to work against the godling, Crucible fires a bolt of fire at him, but in vain.
*"Ragnarok!"* Captain Marvel projects the single word with force and conviction. *"Your time on this Earth is at an end!"*
Captain Marvel speeds over to Brick and attempts to land a hay-maker on Ragnarok, but the godling is able to block the blow. All around feel the force of the blow that went as a shock-wave through the whole room.

The goons continue their barrage at Dr Chaos.
"Away, insect!" Ragnarok growls as he tries to swat away Brick, but the street hero is able to dodge the distracted blow.


[sblock=ooc]

Ragnarok toughness (DC 24) (immunity vs critical hits) (1d20+15=23)

machine toughness (DC 24) (1d20+8=20) damaged 1

machine toughness (DC 20) (1d20+7=13) disabled

Goon Attack (Chaos 19) (1d20+5=11, 1d20+5=17, 1d20+5=20, 1d20+5=18)
Chaos Toughness (DC 26) (1d20+8=20)

Ragnarok PA vs Brick (DC 18) (1d20+10=14)


(Status in brackets is before spending HPs)

Octavia - 1 HP; bruised 1
Brick - 2 HP; Bruised 1
Chaos - 1 HP; Bruised 1 (bruised 2, stunned)
Crucible - 0 HP; bruised 1
Captain Marvel - 1 HP

Ragnarok - bruised 1
4 / 8 Powerarmored minions -
Anti-Invisibity field - OFF
Machine - disabled
Vault door - broken through


[/sblock]

ooc: PCs turn.


----------



## jkason (Feb 18, 2011)

*Brick*

Brick moves to try to take advantage of the same weak spot as last time, but the godling has already shored up his defenses, and the street brawler fails to connect.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Feb 18, 2011)

*"I'll have done it quickerr with a scrrewdrriverr!"* says Chaos before shooting another gravitic pulse to the machine. 

Taking 10 for that.


----------



## knightemplar (Feb 19, 2011)

Screaming with frustration, she fires a firebolt at one of the minions

Taking 10 + 6 = 16

[sblock=Stats]
PL: 9 (135pp) 

Abilities: STR: 16 (+3) DEX: 14 (+2) CON: 16 (+3) INT: 10 (+0) WIS: 10 (+0) CHA: 18 (+4) 

Skills:  Bluff 4 (+13 w/attractive), Intimidate 4 (+8), Knowledge: Arcane Lore 8 (+8), Knowledge: Business 4 (+4); Knowledge: Theology & Philosophy 4 (+4), Notice 4 (+4), Sense Motive 4 (+4), 

Feats: Attractive, Diehard, Fearsome Presence 5 (25 ft DC 15), Lionheart, Precise Shot,

Powers: 
Demonic Speech & Comprehension: Comprehend 3 (speak and understand all human languages, anyone understands no matter the language). Total cost: 5 (2 points per rank and -1 point for broad type human only). 
Demonic Flight: Flight 3 (2,500 mph Power Loss when wings are bound). Total Cost: 3 (2 points per rank -1 points per rank for power loss)
Demonic Fire: Hellfire Control 9 (Hellfire Flames Blast 9) /Alternate Power Hellfire Sword - Strike 9. Total Cost 19 (2 points per rank + 1 point for Alternate Power)
Demonic Resistance: Immunity 10 (Life Support, Fire); Total Cost 10
Demonic Warping: Insubstantial 4 (Incorporeal - flaw Tiring, Mental & Magic still affect her in Insubstantial)/Alternate Power: Teleport 6 (20 miles, extra accurate - flaw tiring); Total Cost 17 (Insubstantial 5 points per rank, -1 for Tiring flaw so 4 points per rank +1 point for Alternate Power) 
Demonic Skin: Protection 7 (Impervious). Total Cost: 14 (1 point per rank +1 per rank for Impervious).                         
Mystic Senses: Supersenses (Mystical Awareness);  Total Cost 1 point.
Witchcraft: Magic 9 (flaw Power Loss if unable to freely speak and gesture)/Alternate Power: Mystic Bindings - Snare 9/Alternate Power: Mystic Fog - Obscure 9/Alternate Power: Mystic Blast - Blast 9  Total Cost 11 ( 2 points per rank -1 per rank for power loss +2 Alternate Powers)

Combat:  Attack  +6  Defense 14  Init +0

Saves: Toughness +7 (7 Impervious) Fortitude +8 Reflex +2 Will +0
Drawbacks: Power Loss (Holy Sites, Uncommon/Major) -3, Vulnerable (vs. Holy, Uncommon/Major) -3,

Abilities 24 + Skills 8 (32 Ranks) + Feats 9 + Powers 80 + Combat 20 + Saves 0 – Drawbacks -6 = 135pp 
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 19, 2011)

With the machine out of action, Octavia winks back invisible. She tries for a surprise attack on Ragnarok while moving around behind him  to put distance between her last position when she was visible and also when she fired the blast. 

[sblock=Actions]*Free Action:* Go invisible
*Move Action:* Move around room, fire and move some more
*Standard Action:* Surprise Attack on Ragnarok;Divine Ring (1d20+12=26) Is he considered flat-footed and with -2 penalty? Deadly Aim applicable?[/sblock][sblock=Mini    Stats]*Init:* +20  *Def:* +10 (0 ff) *Tough:* +8 (5 Impervious)

*Fort:* +5  *Ref:*   +14  *Will:* +13
*Attack:* Ring: +12  Chain:   +14
*Health:* Bruised 1, but still looking pretty.
*Diplomacy:* +11; *Escape Artist:* +18;
*Notice:* +17; *Sense Motive:* +17 *Stealth:* +16; [/sblock]___________________________________________





Fallen Angel


----------



## Herobizkit (Feb 19, 2011)

Undaunted, Captain Marvel continues to swing with his mighty fists._ [+19 damage]_


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 19, 2011)

*OOC:*


VV, Chaos was stunned last round and the machine is already disabled. Please change your action(s).


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 21, 2011)

Round 11

Brick moves to try to take advantage of the same weak spot as last time,  but the godling has already shored up his defenses, and the street  brawler fails to connect.
*"I'll have done it quickerr with a scrrewdrriverr!"* The disoriented Chaos says as he tries to focus his attack on the already broken machine.
Screaming with frustration, Crucible fires a firebolt at one of the minions. They are not fireproofed, after all...
With the machine out of action, Octavia winks back invisible. She tries  for a surprise attack on Ragnarok while moving around behind him  to put  distance between her last position when she was visible and also when  she fired the blast. 
Undaunted, Captain Marvel continues to swing with his mighty fists. Ragnarok is knocked back. Octavia can barely dodge the 'flying' godling as he crashes nearly through a reinforced wall.

The remaining goons continue to fire at the disoriented Chaos, their lasers piercing his force field...
Ragnarok flies back grinning grimly. His vicious blow hits Captain Marvel's solar plexus, but with the stamina of Atlas, he just ignores the blow.
Ragnarok starts to look a bit unsure...

[sblock=ooc]

Goon toughness (DC24) (1d20+7=19)

Octavia cannot do enough damage with the ring to hurt Ragnarok, even if I consider the effect not to be magic. Immune crit also means he is immune to deadly aim.

Ragnarok toughness (DC34) (1d20+14=30)

Goon Attack (Chaos 19) (1d20+5=25, 1d20+5=24, 1d20+5=13)
Chaos Toughness (DC 24) (1d20+7=10)

Ragnarok Stun attack (DC 21) (1d20+10=26)
Marvel Fortitude save (DC 26) (1d20+19=38)

(Status in brackets is before spending HPs)

Octavia - 1 HP; bruised 1
Brick - 2 HP; Bruised 1
Chaos - 1 HP; Bruised 2 (Bruised 3, staggered, stunned)
Crucible - 0 HP; bruised 1
Captain Marvel - 1 HP

Ragnarok - bruised 2
3 / 8 Powerarmored minions -
Anti-Invisibity field - OFF
Machine - disabled
Vault door - broken through


[/sblock]

ooc: PCs turn.


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 21, 2011)

Frustrated that even a surprise attack on the godling is not even the least bit distracting, Octavia switches targets and starts picking off the armored men-at-arms instead.

[sblock=Actions]*Move Action:* Move around room, fire and move some more
*Standard Action:* Surprise Attack on minion Take 10 for 22, flatfooted target & deadly aim[/sblock][sblock=Mini    Stats]*Init:* +20  *Def:* +10 (0 ff) *Tough:* +8 (5 Impervious)

*Fort:* +5  *Ref:*   +14  *Will:* +13
*Attack:* Ring: +12  Chain:   +14
*Health:* Bruised 1, but still looking pretty.
*Diplomacy:* +11; *Escape Artist:* +18;
*Notice:* +17; *Sense Motive:* +17 *Stealth:* +16; [/sblock]___________________________________________




Fallen Angel


----------



## Voda Vosa (Feb 21, 2011)

Chaos overloads his shield, to try avoiding the damage. He is stunned by the shield flash of energy.

Using a HP to reroll the save: 17


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 21, 2011)

Voda Vosa said:


> ... He is stunned by the shield flash of energy.
> 
> ...











*OOC:*


No he is not. A roll of 1-10 adds 10 on a re-roll. No damage and not stunned


----------



## Voda Vosa (Feb 22, 2011)

And since he's not stunned, he obviously shoots another ray of gravity to one of the remaining goons. Chaos have had enough of their disrespect for his scientific career. 

Taking 10, DC: 23


----------



## jkason (Feb 22, 2011)

*Brick*

As Ragnarok goes flying across the room, Brick takes a moment to marvel at, well, Marvel. Brick leaps at Ragnarok, trying to shoulder him into the best position for Captain Marvel to strike again.









*OOC:*


Using the Aid action with Strike attack to help Captain Marvel. Marvel can take a +2 to his next attack or a +2 to his defense.


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 23, 2011)

*GM:*  Waiting for [MENTION=36150]Herobizkit[/MENTION] and [MENTION=56260]knightemplar[/MENTION].


----------



## Herobizkit (Feb 23, 2011)

*"Protect yourselves, friends!"* Captain Marvel calls over his shoulder, *"Ragnarok can only be stopped by the powers of the Gods!"*

Marvel swings his fist, but his opponent is nowhere in range.  _I must remember to speak less in battle_, he chastised.


----------



## knightemplar (Feb 24, 2011)

Moving into a better firing position, she quickly shoots at another minion for a 15.



[sblock=Stats]
PL: 9 (135pp) 

Abilities: STR: 16 (+3) DEX: 14 (+2) CON: 16 (+3) INT: 10 (+0) WIS: 10 (+0) CHA: 18 (+4) 

Skills:  Bluff 4 (+13 w/attractive), Intimidate 4 (+8), Knowledge: Arcane Lore 8 (+8), Knowledge: Business 4 (+4); Knowledge: Theology & Philosophy 4 (+4), Notice 4 (+4), Sense Motive 4 (+4), 

Feats: Attractive, Diehard, Fearsome Presence 5 (25 ft DC 15), Lionheart, Precise Shot,

Powers: 
Demonic Speech & Comprehension: Comprehend 3 (speak and understand all human languages, anyone understands no matter the language). Total cost: 5 (2 points per rank and -1 point for broad type human only). 
Demonic Flight: Flight 3 (2,500 mph Power Loss when wings are bound). Total Cost: 3 (2 points per rank -1 points per rank for power loss)
Demonic Fire: Hellfire Control 9 (Hellfire Flames Blast 9) /Alternate Power Hellfire Sword - Strike 9. Total Cost 19 (2 points per rank + 1 point for Alternate Power)
Demonic Resistance: Immunity 10 (Life Support, Fire); Total Cost 10
Demonic Warping: Insubstantial 4 (Incorporeal - flaw Tiring, Mental & Magic still affect her in Insubstantial)/Alternate Power: Teleport 6 (20 miles, extra accurate - flaw tiring); Total Cost 17 (Insubstantial 5 points per rank, -1 for Tiring flaw so 4 points per rank +1 point for Alternate Power) 
Demonic Skin: Protection 7 (Impervious). Total Cost: 14 (1 point per rank +1 per rank for Impervious).                         
Mystic Senses: Supersenses (Mystical Awareness);  Total Cost 1 point.
Witchcraft: Magic 9 (flaw Power Loss if unable to freely speak and gesture)/Alternate Power: Mystic Bindings - Snare 9/Alternate Power: Mystic Fog - Obscure 9/Alternate Power: Mystic Blast - Blast 9  Total Cost 11 ( 2 points per rank -1 per rank for power loss +2 Alternate Powers)

Combat:  Attack  +6  Defense 14  Init +0

Saves: Toughness +7 (7 Impervious) Fortitude +8 Reflex +2 Will +0
Drawbacks: Power Loss (Holy Sites, Uncommon/Major) -3, Vulnerable (vs. Holy, Uncommon/Major) -3,

Abilities 24 + Skills 8 (32 Ranks) + Feats 9 + Powers 80 + Combat 20 + Saves 0 – Drawbacks -6 = 135pp 
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 25, 2011)

Round 12

Frustrated that even a surprise attack on the godling is not even the  least bit distracting, Octavia switches targets and starts picking off  the armored men-at-arms instead.
Chaos overloads his shield, to try avoiding the damage. He also shoots another ray of gravity to one of the remaining goons. Chaos have  had enough of their disrespect for his scientific career. 
 As Ragnarok goes flying across the room, Brick takes a moment to marvel  at, well, Marvel. Brick leaps at Ragnarok, trying to shoulder him into  the best position for Captain Marvel to strike again.
*"Protect yourselves, friends!"* Captain Marvel calls over his shoulder, *"Ragnarok can only be stopped by the powers of the Gods!"*
 Marvel swings his fist, but his opponent is nowhere in range.  _I must remember to speak less in battle_, he chastised.
Moving into a better firing position, Crucible quickly kills the last minion.

"I have better things to do!" Ragnarok growls and starts to fly away through the hole in the roof Captain Marvel made. He is clearly slower than the mightiest mortal!

[sblock=ooc]

Goon Toughness (DC 24) (1d20+7=16)
Goon Toughness (DC 24) (1d20+7=10)
Goon Toughness (DC 24) (1d20+7=17)

(Status in brackets is before spending HPs)

Octavia - 1 HP; bruised 1
Brick - 2 HP; Bruised 1
Chaos - 0 HP; Bruised 2
Crucible - 0 HP; bruised 1
Captain Marvel - 1 HP

Ragnarok - bruised 2, trying to flee
0 / 8 Powerarmored minions -
Anti-Invisibity field - OFF
Machine - disabled
Vault door - broken through


[/sblock]

ooc: PCs turn. If only Captain Marvel wants to case Ragnarok, we can leave now the combat mode.


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 25, 2011)

Seeing the godling trying to make an escape, Octavia calls out to her companions, despite being invisible, "Let us not allow him to escape."

She moves after Ragnarok and strikes hoping to help distract the godling enough that Marvel can smash him good.

[sblock=Actions]*Move Action:* Fly in pursuit, but off to the side after leaving the hole
*Standard Action:* Surprise Attack Aid Another on Ragnarok; Aid Another (1d20+12=18) +2 to Attack for Marvel[/sblock][sblock=Mini    Stats]*Init:* +20  *Def:* +10 (0 ff) *Tough:* +8 (5 Impervious)

*Fort:* +5  *Ref:*   +14  *Will:* +13
*Attack:* Ring: +12  Chain:   +14
*Health:* Bruised 1, but still looking pretty.
*Diplomacy:* +11; *Escape Artist:* +18;
*Notice:* +17; *Sense Motive:* +17 *Stealth:* +16; [/sblock]___________________________________________




Fallen Angel


----------



## Voda Vosa (Feb 25, 2011)

Chaos regulates his gloves, and shoots a gravitic pulse, trying to put an immense burden on the god. "Capital suggestion my dearr!" says Kaltzov.

_OOC: Using gravity control over Ragnarok, can he still fly with 12,800 lb over his head?_


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 25, 2011)

Voda Vosa said:


> ...
> 
> _OOC: Using gravity control over Ragnarok, can he still fly with 12,800 lb over his head?_











*OOC:*


As he isn't even encumbered by this weight... yes!

Octavia's fly speed is slower than Ragnarok's.


----------



## jkason (Feb 25, 2011)

*Brick*



Walking Dad said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> As he isn't even encumbered by this weight... yes!
> ...












*OOC:*


Sounds like nobody is capable of chasing him save Captain Marvel, so might as well exit combat, yes?







Brick leaps toward Ragnarok, but the enemy's unearthly speed leaves the man grasping for air. As he lands back on the ground heavily and finally surveys the destruction, he shakes his head. "We may not have gotten Raggy, but we got a base. Anyone wanna take a look around?"


----------



## knightemplar (Feb 25, 2011)

Now, that she has a minute without people firing weapons at her. She thinks for a second.

Arcane Lore against Ragnarok: 27



[sblock=Stats]
PL: 9 (135pp) 

Abilities: STR: 16 (+3) DEX: 14 (+2) CON: 16 (+3) INT: 10 (+0) WIS: 10 (+0) CHA: 18 (+4) 

Skills:  Bluff 4 (+13 w/attractive), Intimidate 4 (+8), Knowledge: Arcane Lore 8 (+8), Knowledge: Business 4 (+4); Knowledge: Theology & Philosophy 4 (+4), Notice 4 (+4), Sense Motive 4 (+4), 

Feats: Attractive, Diehard, Fearsome Presence 5 (25 ft DC 15), Lionheart, Precise Shot,

Powers: 
Demonic Speech & Comprehension: Comprehend 3 (speak and understand all human languages, anyone understands no matter the language). Total cost: 5 (2 points per rank and -1 point for broad type human only). 
Demonic Flight: Flight 3 (2,500 mph Power Loss when wings are bound). Total Cost: 3 (2 points per rank -1 points per rank for power loss)
Demonic Fire: Hellfire Control 9 (Hellfire Flames Blast 9) /Alternate Power Hellfire Sword - Strike 9. Total Cost 19 (2 points per rank + 1 point for Alternate Power)
Demonic Resistance: Immunity 10 (Life Support, Fire); Total Cost 10
Demonic Warping: Insubstantial 4 (Incorporeal - flaw Tiring, Mental & Magic still affect her in Insubstantial)/Alternate Power: Teleport 6 (20 miles, extra accurate - flaw tiring); Total Cost 17 (Insubstantial 5 points per rank, -1 for Tiring flaw so 4 points per rank +1 point for Alternate Power) 
Demonic Skin: Protection 7 (Impervious). Total Cost: 14 (1 point per rank +1 per rank for Impervious).                         
Mystic Senses: Supersenses (Mystical Awareness);  Total Cost 1 point.
Witchcraft: Magic 9 (flaw Power Loss if unable to freely speak and gesture)/Alternate Power: Mystic Bindings - Snare 9/Alternate Power: Mystic Fog - Obscure 9/Alternate Power: Mystic Blast - Blast 9  Total Cost 11 ( 2 points per rank -1 per rank for power loss +2 Alternate Powers)

Combat:  Attack  +6  Defense 14  Init +0

Saves: Toughness +7 (7 Impervious) Fortitude +8 Reflex +2 Will +0
Drawbacks: Power Loss (Holy Sites, Uncommon/Major) -3, Vulnerable (vs. Holy, Uncommon/Major) -3,

Abilities 24 + Skills 8 (32 Ranks) + Feats 9 + Powers 80 + Combat 20 + Saves 0 – Drawbacks -6 = 135pp 
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 26, 2011)

knightemplar said:


> Now, that she has a minute without people firing weapons at her. She thinks for a second.
> 
> Arcane Lore against Ragnarok: 27
> 
> ...












*OOC:*


Ragnarok is an immortal with blood-ties to the Aesir (nordic gods). His immortality depends on regular blood sacrifices. He is immune versus mortal magic.


----------



## knightemplar (Feb 26, 2011)

"No wonder my magic didn't work against him.", she exclaims as she tells the others what she remembers.


----------



## Herobizkit (Feb 27, 2011)

Captain Marvel salutes the others with a thumbs up.  *"Good work, friends!"* he compliments as he soars out of sight after Ragnarok.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Feb 28, 2011)

*"Interesting. So if we somehow keep him from sacrificing people, he'll be vulnerable, and we can crush his skul... er, capture him alive!"* offers Chaos


----------



## knightemplar (Mar 1, 2011)

"Maybe we are helping him, by killing his followers.", Crucible said thinking outloud.


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 1, 2011)

*OOC:*


I am not clear, did we actually leave combat or not?  Octavia may not be able to keep up with Ragnarok, but she might have a shot at aiding Marvel for a round or two.


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 1, 2011)

*OOC:*


Out of combat. Ragnarok can fly fast enough to leave your ranged attack ranges in one round. You could try to follow him with teleportation 'jumps', but Marvel should be able to handle him.
So, the original PCs want to search the secret HQ?

BTW, this adventure is nearing it's end. We can discuss a follow up etc. in the ooc thread. Herobizkit, you are invited to join the next adventure/game with your own character, too.


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 1, 2011)

Realizing that she has no chance of catching or even helping in the continued fray, Octavia hovers over the hole and watches the two disappear in the distance.  

Gently flying down, she settles to the ground and pops back visible in the inner sanctum. "The godling hast fled like a worthless dog."

She looks around to see if there is anything interesting left behind, who knows perhaps there is a way to track down that worthless Shadowgate cur that fled earlier.

[sblock=Mini    Stats]*Init:* +20  *Def:* +10 (0 ff) *Tough:* +8 (5 Impervious)

*Fort:* +5  *Ref:*   +14  *Will:* +13
*Attack:* Ring: +12  Chain:   +14
*Health:* Bruised 1, but still looking pretty.
*Diplomacy:* +11; *Escape Artist:* +18;
*Notice:* +17; *Sense Motive:* +17 *Stealth:* +16; [/sblock]___________________________________________





Fallen Angel


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 1, 2011)

*"Yes, he was no match forr ourr combined forrce." *says Chaos, after a short chuckle. *"Now, lets search forr possible clues and useful trrinkets, yes?"* Chaos begins searching around.

_OOC: Taking 20 on search for a 28. Is there a possibility to assess where shadowgate teleported, and follow her with Chaos teleportation?_


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 1, 2011)

perrinmiller said:


> ...
> She looks around to see if there is anything interesting left behind, who knows perhaps there is a way to track down that worthless Shadowgate cur that fled earlier.
> ...






Voda Vosa said:


> ...
> 
> _OOC: Taking 20 on search for a 28. Is there a  possibility to assess where shadowgate teleported, and follow her with  Chaos teleportation?_











*OOC:*


I see no way to track down a teleporting villain with your current powers. You either have to power stunt something, or make something with either the 'inventor' or 'ritualist' feat.







Chaos search reveals a hidden terminal in one of the walls. Maybe he can get some information from it with a good computer check!?


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 1, 2011)

*"Aha!" *Says Kaltzov, and cracks his knucles, before going through the information stored in the terminal. While he does so, he addresses Crucible.* "Dearr, perrhaps you or Octavia could track that Shadowgate creature. If you can find out where she teleported, I could follow her"*

Taking 20 for an impressive 36 on computers.


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 1, 2011)

*OOC:*


The system is password and retina-scan protected. There is also a primitive AI who will normally throw you out if you do something unusual.
In short: You cannot take 20 on this check.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 1, 2011)

What about a 22


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 2, 2011)

Octavia offers her assistance with the computer to the Doctor, "You want that I should blast it with my ring?"

She will then peer down the corridor that was exposed when Brick made his doorway.









*OOC:*


Oh, that was just personality in my last post. Her way of looking for clues as it were. 





[sblock=Mini    Stats]*Init:* +20  *Def:* +10 (0 ff) *Tough:* +8 (5 Impervious)
*Fort:* +5  *Ref:*   +14  *Will:* +13
*Attack:* Ring: +12  Chain:   +14
*Health:* Bruised 1, but still looking pretty.
*Diplomacy:* +11; *Escape Artist:* +18;
*Notice:* +17; *Sense Motive:* +17 *Stealth:* +16; [/sblock]___________________________________________




Fallen Angel


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 2, 2011)

Chaos moves his hand like waving Octavia away. *"Complicated, let me work."*


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 2, 2011)

*OOC:*


VV, not good enough, but just enough to not get thrown out of the system.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 2, 2011)

Chaos curses in russian and bangs at the machine, before starting over again.


----------



## jkason (Mar 2, 2011)

*Brick*

Brick sits back and watches the doctor work, not having much of a technologically-minded background.









*OOC:*


Out of town from tomorrow to Sunday. Not sure what internet access I will or won't have. Feel free to NPC as needed.


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 2, 2011)

Chaos is able to work the computer system. It seems they are now in a mostly subterranean desert HQ of SHADOW. What catches his eye is the mentioning of a top level security chamber in sector B, sub-level 8, named '_Reality Converter_'.
Finding a way to the elevator is just a piece of cake.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 2, 2011)

*"Octavia, Crrucible, Brrick, with me, quickly!"* Chaos walks diligently towards the elevetor, hands at his back. As they get into the elevetor, he actually explains something. *"I've found out that this is some sorrt of subterrrrrrrranean deserrt HQ of SHADOW, and that therre's a room called 'Rreality Converrterr' in sectorr B, sub-level 8. It's imperrative that we check out what is this device, and it's capabilities. I assess that therre's a 60% chances that it will help against Rragnarrok."* The eleveator moves up. After a couple of seconds, Chaos goes on.* "There's also a 30% chances that we are walking ourselves into a deadly trrap, but it's nothing that we have not alrready done beforre rright?"*


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 3, 2011)

Octavia looks at the Doctor with a raised eyebrow, "Well, point out where to go and I shall scout ahead."

Based on the Doctor's directions she will pop invisible and quickly go there to check for opposition before the others arrive.

_<<Take 10's on any Skill checks needed.>>_

[sblock=Mini    Stats]*Init:* +20  *Def:* +10 (0 ff) *Tough:* +8 (5 Impervious)
*Fort:* +5  *Ref:*   +14  *Will:* +13
*Attack:* Ring: +12  Chain:   +14
*Health:* Bruised 1, but still looking pretty.
*Diplomacy:* +11; *Escape Artist:* +18;
*Notice:* +17; *Sense Motive:* +17 *Stealth:* +16; [/sblock]___________________________________________




Fallen Angel


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 3, 2011)

*OOC:*


Will Octavia still use the elevator or will she search for another way down?


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 3, 2011)

*OOC:*


Take the elevator, but I suppose she can wait for the others and then scout ahead once they arrive.  Any stairs on the schematic?


----------



## knightemplar (Mar 3, 2011)

Making sure nothing happens to her charge, she follows the Doctor to this sub-level 8.


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 3, 2011)

There are some emergency stairs, but they are connected to an emergency shut-down system. Below assumes you all take the elevator.

Octavia scout around as the other stay near the elevator. All doors down here are reinforced and you also see some bulkheads. Cold white artificial light illuminates everything.
The doorways itself are locked by magnet card and retina scanners.

Just as Octavia starts to return to the others for report, the biggest portal opens and three men and a woman in white lab-coats leave hasty, nearly running into Octavia...

As the door closes slowly behind them, you see some smoke and hear some kind of alarm...


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 4, 2011)

Octavia will follow along behind these people since it would appear that an evacuation is in order.  Once it is clear that they are heading towards the elevator and her companions she will continue along invisible and stealthily trying to overhear there conversations if any.









*OOC:*


Assuming these scientists are heading towards the elevators. If not I will edit.





Just as they will round the last turn and see the Doctor and company, she will say, "What did thou do back there?"

_<<Take 10's on Stealth for 26, Notice for 27.>>_

[sblock=Mini    Stats]*Init:* +20  *Def:* +10 (0 ff) *Tough:* +8 (5 Impervious)
*Fort:* +5  *Ref:*   +14  *Will:* +13
*Attack:* Ring: +12  Chain:   +14
*Health:* Bruised 1, but still looking pretty.
*Diplomacy:* +11; *Escape Artist:* +18;
*Notice:* +17; *Sense Motive:* +17 *Stealth:* +16; [/sblock]___________________________________________





Fallen Angel


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 4, 2011)

They talk hastily as they run:

"... tremors must have damaged the gravimetric shielding..."
"... we have no equipment for this..."
"... run..."
"... where? It will unravel this whole reality!"



> "What did thou do back there?"




"Who, what... doesn't matter. Everything is to late. We were checking the 'Reality Merger'. The sudden tremors up there must damaged it's shielding. If no one can out up a new field, everything at it exists will come to an end!!"
The woman screams nearly hysterically.


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 4, 2011)

Octavia calls out to the others, "Doctor!  These fools could use thy assistance."

Remaining invisible she continues to speak to the scientists in a soft and nurturing tone, "Thou will not make it out alive.  But there is one that can possibly be a savior.  If thou can explain what is needed quickly and take him back to the machine.  Then everyone will not perish."

_<<Take 10 on diplomacy for 21.>>_

[sblock=Mini    Stats]*Init:* +20  *Def:* +10 (0 ff) *Tough:* +8 (5 Impervious)
*Fort:* +5  *Ref:*   +14  *Will:* +13
*Attack:* Ring: +12  Chain:   +14
*Health:* Bruised 1, but still looking pretty.
*Diplomacy:* +11; *Escape Artist:* +18;
*Notice:* +17; *Sense Motive:* +17 *Stealth:* +16; [/sblock]___________________________________________




Fallen Angel


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 4, 2011)

*"On my way."* replies Kaltzov, moving out.


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 5, 2011)

*OOC:*


@ all: Please read and answer *this post* in the OOC thread!


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 9, 2011)

The Doctor and his 'associates' quickly find the room the scientists .
A big orange-blue globe of energy hovers in the middle of it. Small sparks of an electricity like energy emerge from it, material hit by them... 'change'.

Using his great intellect Chaos quickly discovers two things.
1) he cannot stop the reaction.
2) the reality he is currently living in is not truly real. Over shadow used arcane secrets to merge three or more realities to this hybrid, shutting out most of the more powerful heroes that could have stopped them. Now this 'construct' has begun to unravel, destroying itself and all it's components...

But the good news is, that - despite of not being able to stop it - Chaos is able to slow down the process, enabling the different realities to reform to their original state.

As he calibrates the gravimetric energies, everything and everyone is enveloped in the orange glow...

Chaos and Crucible reappear near Freedom City and having made a new very dangerous enemy in Overshadow as he and them are the only ones in this reality know what happened.

Brick and Octavia are hurled back to the borders of of Star City, the home of Champion. Or are they? Something strange seemed to have happened here...


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 10, 2011)

Octavia has been transported through dimensional portals to alternate realities before, this is not a new experience.  Perhaps it was time to leave that other one behind, Fate is a fickle mistress.

She looks to Brick and wonders if he is prepared for this sort of journey, since of her recent companions, only he is with her.  She looks around and pops back invisible, another strange new realm to observe and watch for awhile.

[sblock=Mini    Stats=PL9]*Init:* +20  *Def:* +10 (0 ff) *Tough:* +8 (5 Impervious)
*Fort:* +5  *Ref:*   +14  *Will:* +13
*Attack:* Ring: +12  Chain:   +14
*Health:* Bruised 1, but still looking pretty.
*Diplomacy:* +11; *Escape Artist:* +18;
*Notice:* +17; *Sense Motive:* +17 *Stealth:* +16; [/sblock]___________________________________________




Fallen Angel


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 10, 2011)

*OOC:*


They actually don't appear at the same place. And the tale of thir adventures will continue in the next IC thread


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 10, 2011)

*OOC:*


Just posting something for closure.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 10, 2011)

*"Well then my pet, let's have some fun, shall we? Is betterr to play hunterr than prrey."* With that, and a flash of light, the russian villain teleports to meet his destiny.


----------

